# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  آخر أخبار التسجيل و القبول في الجامعات و الكليات للعام الدراسي 1428هـ/1429هـ

## طير الأمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني و أخواتي الكرام
سنخصص هذا الموضوع لنقل آخر أخبار التسجيل و القبول في الجامعات و الكليات للعام الدراسي 1428هـ/1429هـ

و أتمنى من الجميع التعاون و نقل المستجدات أولاً بأول !

----------


## طير الأمل

جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد تستقبل طلبات الالتحاق للعام المقبل

الدمام - سعد الغانم
بدأت جامعة الامير محمد بن فهد باستقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعة عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني للجامعة ( الانترنت ) وذلك بتعبئة طلبات الالتحاق عن طريق موقع الجامعة وتستمر حتى 2 شعبان المقبل الموافق 15 أغسطس للعام الدارسي المقبل 2007 ـ 2008م .
واوضح مدير ادارة القبول بالجامعة ان اجراءات القبول تتمثل في تعبئة طلب الالتحاق واجراء مقابلة شخصية وكتابة مقال باللغة الانجليزية ، اما شروط الالتحاق بالجامعة فهي الحصول على نسبة 80 بالمائة من الشهادة الثانوية العامة وبنسبة لا تقل عن 60 بالمائة في اختبار القدرات واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية . وسيتم اخضاع الطلاب المتقدمين لقبول تحديد اختبارات المستوى في اللغة الانجليزية والرياضيات ، كما ان الجامعة قد اعدت برنامجاً لتهيئة الطلاب المقبولين قبل بدء الدراسة وتعريفهم بالبرنامج التحضيري والطرق المتقدمة المستخدمة في تنفيذه وفي قياس تحصيلهم وامتلاكهم للمهارات التي يستهدفها البرنامج .
يذكر ان جامعة الامير محمد بن فهد تعتمد اللغة الانجليزية لغة للتدريس في جميع برامجها الدراسية ولهذا فلقد جاء الاهتمام بتحسين قدرات الطلاب في استخدامها حتى يمكنهم من متابعة دراستهم بالجامعة وتحقيق النواتج التعلمية لبرامجها .
ويشتمل البرنامج التحضيري الى جانب اللغة الانجليزية والرياضيات مقرراً في مهارات التعلم ، ويهدف هذا المقرر الى تمليك الطلاب القدرة على التعلم الذاتي والتعامل مع المعلومات كما انه يساعد في تمليك الطلاب قدرات التفكير النقدي وحل المشكلات ، والقبول بالجامعة متاح للطلاب والطالبات ، حيث هيأت الجامعة حرماً جامعياً للطلاب وآخر للطالبات ويشتمل كل حرم على كافة التجهيزات التي تحتاجها العملية التعليمية وكذلك الخدمات المساندة مثل المكتبة والقرطاسية والكافتيريا وغيرها .

الـمـصـدر

----------


## طير الأمل

تنسيق قبول الطالبات في أربع جامعات حكومية في الرياض
تحديد مواعيد القبول في جامعة الملك سعود

الرياض - بندر الحمدان:
أعلنت عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك سعود عن الجدول الزمني لإجراءات القبول للطلاب والطالبات للعام الدراسي 1428- 1429ه، وأوضحت العمادة ما طرأ من تعديل على إجراءات القبول لهذا العام وذلك على النحو الآتي :
1- القبول سيتم لمرة واحدة فقط في العام تشمل الفصلين الأول والثاني. 
2- قبول الطالبات لهذا العام سيتم وفق آلية تطبق لأول مرة وتتمثل في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية بمنطقة الرياض. 

وقد تم تطبيق هذه الآلية من منطلق حرص وزارة التعليم العالي على تقديم أفضل الفرص للالتحاق بالمرحلة الجامعية من خلال الاستفادة المثلى من المقاعد المتاحة في الجامعات بمنطقة الرياض وهي (جامعة الملك سعود، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، جامعة الرياض للبنات، جامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز للعلوم الصحية). 

ولتحقيق ذلك تم الاتفاق على تحديد فترات التقديم للقبول بطريقة تسهّل على الطالبة اختيار التخصص الملائم لها بحسب ما هو متاح في الجامعات الأربع دون تعارض في أوقاتها، وفق التسلسل الزمني الآتي: (لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الحصول على النشرة التعريفية من موقع الجامعة على الرابط  www.dar.ksu.edu.sa ). 

كما وضعت عمادة القبول والتسجيل للطلاب والطالبات التقويم المختصر المتوقع لإجراءات القبول للفصلين الأول والثاني للعام الدراسي القادم 1428- 1429ه 

وسوف تعلن الجامعة في موعد لاحق - بمشيئة الله - عن شروط وإجراءات القبول بشكل مفصل.

----------


## طير الأمل

الخطة الزمنية المعتمدة للقبول و التسجيل في جامعة الملك فيصل

----------


## طير الأمل

النسبة المطلوبة للقبول في كليات جامعة الملك فيصل

----------


## طير الأمل

شروط القبول في جامعة الملك فيصل
يشترط لقبول الطلبة المستجدين في الجامعة الآتي :
1- أن يكون الطالب أو الطالبة سعودي الجنسية أو من أم سعودية .
2- أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامـــة ، أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة ، أو من خارجها بتقدير عام وخاص وفق ما يقرره مجلس الكلية التي يرغب الطالب الالتحاق بها . 
3- ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الثانوية العامة ، أو ما يعادلها مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات، مع الإحاطة بأن الأفضلية لخريجي هذا العام . 
4- يشترط للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية أن يكونوا خريجي هذا العام 1427/1428هـ. 
5- أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك . 
6- أن يؤدي اختبار القدرات الذي يجريه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم . 
7- أن يؤدي الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يجريه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم (بالنسبة للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية، وكذلك المتقدمين من الطلاب لكلية علوم الحاسب الآلي وتقنية المعلومات) . 
8- أن يجتاز بنجاح أي اختبار ، أو مقابلة شخصية يراها مجلس الجامعة . 
9- أن يكون لائقا طبيا بموجب وثيقة طبية . 
10- أن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة ، إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومة ، أو خاصة. 
11- أن يستوفي أي شروط أخرى يحددها مجلس الجامعة ، وتعلن وقت التقديم . 
12- تكون المفاضلة بين المتقدمين ممن تنطبق عليهم جميع الشروط ، وفقا لدرجاتهم في اختبار الشهادة الثانوية العامة ، والمقابلة الشخصية ، واختبارات القبول .

----------


## طير الأمل

جامعة الملك فيصل تحدد نسب ومواعيد القبول لكليات الجامعة لمرحلة البكالوريوس للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ 

أولاً: الكليات الصحية : سيتم بمشيئة الله استقبال المتقدمين والمتقدمات للدراسة بالكليات الصحية بجامعة الملك فيصل بكل من الأحساء والدمام للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ اعتبارا من يوم السبت 15/6/1428هـ الموافق 30/6/2007م وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الاثنين 17/6/1428هـ الموافق 2/7/2007م وذلك على النحو التالي:  
(1) كلية الطب بالدمام : 
تخصص الطب والجراحة (طلاب وطالبات) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90%  

(2) كلية طب الأسنان بالدمام (طلاب فقط) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90% ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90%  

(3) كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية بالدمام (طلاب وطالبات) : 
يشترط للمتقدمين والمتقدمات لهذه الكلية الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90% ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85% للطلاب وبنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90% للطالبات.  

(4) كلية التمريض بالدمام (طالبات فقط) : 
ويشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85% . 

(5) كلية الطب بالاحساء : 
تخصص الطب والجراحة (طلاب وطالبات) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة 
ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90%  

(6) كلية الصيدلة الإكلينيكية بالأحساء (طلاب فقط) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90% وبنسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85%  


ثانياً: الكليات غير الصحية :سيتم بمشيئة الله استقبال طلبات الالتحاق للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للدراسة بكليات جامعة الملك فيصل بكل من الأحساء وكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ اعتباراً من يوم السبت 15/6/1428هـ الموافق 30/6/2007م وحتى يوم الأربعاء 19/6/1428هـ الموافق 4/7/2007م على النحو التالي:- 

(1) كلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام (طلاب - طالبات): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 85% للطلاب ونسبة 95% للطالبات. 

(2) كلية العلوم الزراعية والأغذية بالأحساء (طلاب - طالبات) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 77% للطلاب ونسبة 80% للطالبات 

(3) كلية الطب البيطري واللثروة الحيوانية بالأحساء (طلاب) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 77% للطلاب. 

(4) كلية التربية بالأحساء (طلاب – طالبات): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بنسبة لا تقل عن 85% للتخصصات العلمية والتخصصات النظرية. 

(5) كلية العلوم بالأحساء (طلاب وطالبات): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة 
لا تقل عن 80%  

(6) كلية العلوم الإدارية والتخطيط بالأحساء (طلاب فقط) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بنسبة لا تقل عن 80% للتخصصات العلمية وبنسبة لا تقل عن 85% للتخصصات النظرية.  

(7) كلية علوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات بالأحساء (طلاب) : 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 85% للطلاب، ويشترط للتسجيل بهذه الكلية أن يؤدي الطالب الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يجريه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم للمتقدمين للكليات الصحية إضافة إلى دخول اختبار القدرات العامة الذي تتطلبه جميع كليات الجامعة. 
ثالثاً: سوف تستقبل الجامعة جميع المتقدمين والمتقدمات من خلال موقعها على الانترنت www.kfu.edu.sa مع الإحاطة بأنه سيخضع جميع الطلاب والطالبات للمفاضلة لتحديد المقبولين منهم.

----------


## طير الأمل

بعد تحويلها من معهد الى كلية 
فتح باب القبول بكلية العلوم الصحية للبنات بحفر الباطن

شكري الماطر ـ حفر الباطن
اعلنت كلية العلوم الصحية للبنات بحفر الباطن المعهد الصحي للبنات سابقا عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428 ـ 1429هـ وذلك ابتداء من يوم الاثنين الموافق 17جمادى الآخرة المقبل ويستمر الى يوم الاثنين 24 جمادى الآخرة المقبل
اوضحت ذلك وكيلة كلية العلوم الصحية للبنات بحفر الباطن ابتسام عبدالرزاق عربيات و بينت ان شروط القبول في الكلية ان تكون الطالبة سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) بتقدير جيد جدا وحد ادنى 75 بالمائة وان تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1425 ـ 1426هـ وما بعده. وان تكون حاصلة على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حالة حصولها على مؤهل من خارج المملكة، والتفرغ التام للدراسة وان تكون غير مسجلة في اي مؤسسة تعليمية ولم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من اي جهة تعليمية اخرى.
كما اضافت ان المستندات المطلوبة هي صورة استمارة الثانوية مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة دفتر العائلة مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة شخصية واحدة مقاس 4 في 6 توضع مع سند الاستلام وتختم بختم المعهد وتسلم للطالبة وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة منها.
اما شروط خريجات المعهد ممن هن على رأس العمل ويرغبن في اكمال دراستهن فافادت عربيات بأن على المتقدمة احضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بأنها على رأس العمل وامضت فترة لاتقل عن سنتين في مجال التخصص وموافقة وتوصية من جهة العمل على التفرغ للدراسة في الكلية وتقديم اصل المؤهل خلال اسبوع من اعلان النتائج ويضاف لتلك الشروط تقديم المستندات المذكورة 
وبحيث يكون توزيع النسب المئوية على ايام التقديم على النحو التالي:
* يوم الاثنين 17/6/1428هـ للحاصلات على 90 بالمائة فما فوق.
* يوم الثلاثاء 18/6/1428هـ للحاصلات على 85 بالمائة فوق.
* يوم الاربعاء 19/6/1428هـ للحاصلات على 80 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة.
* يوم السبت 22/6/1428هـ للحاصلات على 78 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
*يوم الاحد 23/6/1428هـ للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
* الاثنين 24/6/1428هـ خريجات المعاهد الصحية 70 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
وذكرت وكيلة الكلية انه سيتم اجراء المقابلات الشخصية اثناء فترة التقديم وبعد ذلك سيعلن عن اسماء المقبولات بالصحف المحلية واشارت الى ان السعة الاستيعابية للقبول في الكلية للعام المقبل ستكون 90 طالبة وستنتقل الكلية الى مقرها الجديد في مبنى مستأجر عبارة عن مبنيين بحي البلدية غرب مستشفى الملك خالد مع بداية العام الدراسي الجديد علما بان فترة التقديم ستكون في مبنى المعهد الحالي الواقع بحي الفيصلية جنوب كلية التاريخ للبنات.




http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....3&I=491701&G=3

----------


## طير الأمل

«صحية» نجران تستقبل المتقدمات الشهر القادم


  محسن الربيعان (نجران)
تبدأ كلية العلوم الصحية المتوسطة للبنات بنجران في السابع عشر من الشهر القادم في استقبال طلبات الراغبات في الالتحاق بالكلية للعام الدراسي 28/1429هـ.وأوضحت عميدة الكلية د. منيرة آل ضاوي انه سيتم استقبال المتقدمات حسب المواعيد التالية:17/6 
(85% فما فوق)
18/6 (80% فما فوق)
19/6 (78% فما فوق)
22/6 (75% فما فوق)
واشارت الى ان الكلية تشترط في المتقدمة ان تكون سعودية الجنسية حاصلة على الثانوية العامة في تاريخ 25/1426هـ فما فوق. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0526113271.htm

----------


## طير الأمل



----------


## طير الأمل



----------


## طير الأمل

للتأكد من أي معهد أهلي إذا كان معترف فيه أو لا 

أضغطوا على الرابط التالي :
أضــغــطــوا هــنــا

----------


## طير الأمل



----------


## طير الأمل

فتح التسجيل للدبلوم العالي في معاهد معلمات القرآن بالرياض

اليوم ـ الرياض
فتحت الادارة العامة للمعاهد بالجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم في منطقة الرياض باب التسجيل في معاهد معلمات القرآن الكريم بالرياض للعام الدراسي 1428 ـ 1429هـ في برامج الدبلوم العام والدبلوم العالي والدورات التطويرية القصيرة.

واوضح مدير الادارة العامة للمعاهد والمدارس النسائية الشيخ حماد بن عبدالرحمن العمر ان المعاهد فتحت باب التسجيل في البرامج الثلاثة للمنتسبات وهي برنامج الدبلوم العالي لخريجات الجامعة : ومدته عام كامل و برنامج الدبلوم لخريجات المرحلة الثانوية: ومدته عامان و البرامج التطويرية القصيرة لعدة ايام وتشمل دورات مهارية وورش عمل ودورات في الحاسب الآلي.

واشار العمر الى ان شروط التسجيل تتضمن الا يقل مؤهل المرشحة للدبلوم العالي عن شهادة المرحلة الجامعية ولا يقل حفظها عن عشرة اجزاء.ولا يقل مؤهل المرشحة للدبلوم عن شهادة المرحلة الثانوية، ولا يقل حفظها عن خمسة عشر جزءا. واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية في الفترة من 5/8 ـ 16/8/1428هـ.

واضاف بان التسجيل سيستمر في الفترة الاولى حتى 4 رجب المقبل وسيستأنف التسجيل في الفترة من 5 الى 9 شعبان المقبل ودعا الراغبات في الدراسة الى احضار ملف يضم صورة من الهوية والمؤهل (مع الاصل للمطابقة) وتعبئة نموذج الترشيح الموزع على جميع مدارس تحفيظ القرآن النسائية (مرفق مع الخبر أنموذج لها) وخطاب موافقة من ولي أمرها. وصور من شهادات الدورات التي حصلت عليها.

وأكد ان الاولوية في القبول بالمعاهد لمنسوبات المدارس النسائية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم ثم للخاتمات ثم للاكثر حفظا بدءا بالمنهج المطلوب، ثم للافضل في التجويد العلمي والعملي فالاكثر حضورا للدورات التدريبية (بما فيها دورات الحاسب الآلي) ثم للسعوديات موضحا ان نظام الدراسة في المعاهد الذي يتوافق مع برنامج الدراسة في الجامعات وتعقد جميع المحاضرات في الفترة الصباحية (من الساعة 7:30 وحتى 11.30) يوميا، أما الدورات التدريبية فتقام في كلتا الفترتين وتمنح المعاهد الخريجات وثيقة وسجلا اكاديميا معتمدا لدى جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية من خلال الاشراف الاكاديمي من معهد البحوث والخدمات الاستشارية بالجامعة. وللاستفسار يمكن الاتصال بمعهد الغرب علي رقمي ( 4329991ـ 4311116 ) او الموقع الالكتروني ( wins@qk.orq.sa ) ومعهد الشرق على هاتف ( 4925552 ) والموقع الالكتروني ( enis@qk.org.sa ) . 

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....3&I=494684&G=3

----------


## طير الأمل

فتح باب القبول في الكلية الجامعية بينبع الشهر المقبل  


ينبع: أحمد العمري 
أعلنت الهيئة الملكية بينبع عن فتح باب القبول في الكلية الجامعية للبنين والبنات بينبع الصناعية للعام الدراسي 1428/1429، وذلك اعتباراً من 22/06/1428 وحتى 26/06/1428 وفقاً للأيام والنسب المنشورة في الجدول.

وأوضح مدير الكلية بسام بن عبدالله يماني لـ "الوطن" أن التخصصات المتاحة حالياً بالكلية بعد اجتياز السنة التحضيرية هي علوم الحاسب الآلي التطبيقية ، و نظم المعلومات الإدارية التطبيقية ، و علوم اللغة الإنجليزية التطبيقية  والترجمة .أما عن الشروط الواجب توفرها في الطالب أو الطالبة فهي أن يكـون الطالب أو الطالبة سعودي أو سعودية الجنسية، أو من أم سعودية، وأن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، وصورة شهادة أداء اختبار القدرات العامة للبنين فقط، وتعبئة نموذج الالتحاق بالكلية الجامعية،واجتياز الفحص الطبي. وأهابت الكلية بالمتقدمين ضرورة إحضار المستندات الرسمية الثبوتية،و6 صور شمسية مقاس4×6للبنين فقط،وتعبئة نموذج الالتحاق بالكلية الجامعية. 
يذكر أن الكلية تقدم مكافأة شهرية للطالب أو الطالبة مقدارها ألف ريال.  

http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...o=2438&id=8046

----------


## طير الأمل

التقديم للمعهد الصّحي بالمجمعة 14 رجـب

اليوم - المجمعة
يبدأ المعهد الصحي للبنين بمحافظة المجمعة يوم 14 رجب المقبل استقبال طلبات الالتحاق وإجراءات القبول للعام الدراسي 1428-1429 هـ وذلك حسب المواعيد وتوزيع النسب المئوية وتحدد يوم 14رجب للحاصلين على 90 بالمائة فما فوق. 
 15رجب للحاصلين على 87 بالمائة فما فوق وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة.
 16رجب للحاصلين على 85 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة
وذلك حتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً فقط .. 

واوضح مدير المعهد عبد الله السبيت أنّ الطاقة الاستيعابية للمعهد تبلغ 60 طالبا فقط والتخصصات المتوافرة تشمل التمريض ومراقب وبائيات . 

وسيتم إيقاف استقبال الملفات عند تقدم 3 أضعاف الطاقة الاستيعابية للمعهد او عند بلوغ الحد الأدنى لنسبة الثانوية العامة علماً أن هذه المرحلة لتجميع الملفات فقط وليست قبولاً نهائياً. وأضاف إنه يشترط للقبول في المعاهد الصحية ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية وحاصلاً على الثانوية (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية ) بتقدير جيد جداً أدني نسبة 85 بالمائة .. وفقاً للتدرج النسبي وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة وان يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي 1425- 1426هـ وما بعده وحاصلا على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي أو ما يثبت دخوله الاختبار (كإشعار تسديد رسوم الاختبار ) وحاصلاً على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس في التعليم العالي. ويجب على الحاصلين على المؤهل من خارج المملكة تقديم معادلة الشهادة من الجهات المختصة والتفرغ التام للدراسة وأن يكون غير مسجل في أي مؤسسة تعليمية أخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة ولم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية اخرى واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية واستيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول أما معايير القبول فهي لخريجي الثانوية العامة 30 بالمائة من معدل الثانوية العامة التراكمي أقل نسبة 85 بالمائة و 35 بالمائة من اختبار القدرات و 35 بالمائة من الاختبار التحصيلي . ودعا السبيت الراغبين في الالتحاق في المعهد لإحضار صورة آخر مؤهل مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة من البطاقة الشخصية مع الأصل للمطابقة. و3 صور شخصية حديثة مقاس 4× 6 وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرج منها ونتيجة اختبار القدرات ونتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي وفي حالة قبول المتقدم يجب تقديم أصل المؤهل خلال أسبوع من إعلان النتيجة والا اعتبر قبوله لاغياً. 

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....6&I=495487&G=4

----------


## طير الأمل

ايقاف التسجيل بالمعهد الثانوي التجاري في الاحساء 

الاحساء - عبداللطيف المحيسن
قررت المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني بمحافظة الاحساء ايقاف التسجيل بالمعهد الثانوي التجاري بالمحافظة للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428 - 1429هـ بناء على قرار المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتديب المهني. وتعد الدفعة الحالية هي الاخيرة التي تتخرج من المعهد وسيتم الاحتفال بها خلال شهر جمادى الآخرة الجاري . وأوضح مصدر مسؤول بالمؤسسة ان اجراءات ايقاف التسجيل صدرت منذ العام الماضي وتم العمل بها على ان يكون عام 1428 هـ هو آخر عام يتم فيه تخريج طلاب . من جهة اخرى تسعى المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني بالاحساء الى توزيع معلمي المعهد الثانوي التجاري على وحدات المؤسسة للاستفادة من خبراتهم. 

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....2&I=497167&G=3

----------


## طير الأمل

بدء استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بمعهد السيارات 


جدة: الوطن 
يبدأ المعهد العالي السعودي- الياباني لصناعة السيارات بجدة اليوم استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالمعهد من خريجي الثانوية العامة القسم الطبيعي، وذلك في جميع مراكز وكلاء السيارات اليابانية في المدن السعودية التي تم تحديدها، وكذلك بمقر المعهد بطريق جدة- مكة السريع.
صرح بذلك المدير التنفيذي للمعهد سالم الأسمري. وأضاف أنه سيتم هذا العام قبول 250 طالبا للعام الدراسي. وأشار إلى تخصيص أكثر من 90 مركزا تنتشر في أكثر من 30 مدينة سعودية لاستقبال الخريجين، وذلك لالتحاقهم بتخصصات المعهد التي يحتاجها سوق العمل في المرحلة المقبلة وهي تقنية وصيانة السيارات التي يقدر احتياجها بـ100 ألف متخصص في هذا المجال. 

http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...o=2444&id=8971

----------


## طير الأمل

آلية جديدة تطبق لأول مرة في تنسيق قبول الطالبات للعام الجامعي المقبل

تهدف لتحقيق الاستفادة المثلى من المقاعد المتاحة في 4 جامعات حكومية في الرياض

الرياض: «الشرق الأوسط» 
تبدأ وزارة التعليم العالي في السعودية تطبيق آلية جديدة في قبول الطالبات المتقدمات للالتحاق بالجامعات للعام الدراسي المقبل. وتتمثل الآلية الجديدة في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية في منطقة الرياض، وهي: الملك سعود، الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، الرياض للبنات، الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز للعلوم الصحية، من خلال الاتفاق على تحديد فترات التقديم للقبول. وتهدف الوزارة من خلال ذلك إلى التسهيل على الطالبة اختيار التخصص الملائم لها بحسب ما هو متاح في الجامعات الأربع دون تعارض في أوقات التقديم إلى هذه الجامعات.

وأوضحت عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك سعود أن هذه الآلية التي تطبقها الوزارة لأول مرة تهدف إلى تحقيق الاستفادة المثلى من المقاعد المتاحة في الجامعات الأربع، لافتة إلى أن القبول سيتم لمرة واحدة فقط في العام تشمل الفصلين الأول والثاني.

وأعلنت العمادة انه تم تحديد مواعيد تنسيق قبول الطالبات في جامعات منطقة الرياض وفق هذه الآلية، حيث حددت جامعة الملك سعود يوم السبت 30 يونيو (حزيران) الجاري للكليات الصحية ، والثلاثاء 4 يوليو (تموز) المقبل لبقية الكليات على أن تتم عملية التقديم عن طريق الإنترنت. وحددت جامعة الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز للعلوم الصحية يوم السبت 30 يونيو الجاري موعداً للتقديم بمقر الكلية بمدينة الملك عبد العزيز الطبية بالحرس الوطني.

وحددت جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية موعد التقديم يوم السبت 21 يوليو، وتحدد السبت 28 يوليو المقبل موعداً للتقديم بجامعة الرياض للبنات.

من جانبها حددت عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض يوم الثلاثاء 17 يوليو المقبل لإعلان نتائج القبول وإعلان المرشحات للمقابلات الشخصية بالبرنامج الموحد، فيما تحدد يوما الثلاثاء والأربعاء 24 و25 يوليو لإعلان المقبولات بالكليات الصحية وتثبيت قبولهن ومعالجة وضع من لم يقبلن بالبرنامج الموحد في ضوء النسب التنافسية على مقاعد الجامعة.



http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details...article=422924

----------


## طير الأمل

تحديد فترة القبول بصحية الاحساء للعام المقبل

عبدالله الخماس – الأحساء
اوضح عميد كلية العلوم الصحية بالأحساء الدكتور عبدالمحسن الصويغ انه تم تحديد فترة القبول والتسجيل بالكلية للعام الدراسي 1428- 1429 هـ في الفترة من 14 – 16 من شهر رجب المقبل لخريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية والتطبيقية وخريجي المعاهد الصحية وذلك حسب الخطة المعدة لذلك , مشيرا الى ان فترة التسجيل للاختبار التحصيلي التابع للمركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم ستكون في الفترة من 13 الى 20 جمادى الأخرة بجامعة الملك فيصل بالأحساء اما خريجو المعاهد الصحية فتم مخاطبة الشؤون الصحية بشأن تعميم آلية القبول والتسجيل على منسوبيهم , وطالب الصويغ المتقدمين بضرورة الإلتزام والتقيد بالمواعيد المحددة في الخطة ومراجعة ادارة القبول والتسجيل وشؤون الطلاب بالكلية لإجراءات التسجيل او الاستفسار عن آلية التسجيل عبر الرقم « 5869777 تحويلة 233 – 234 « . وتضمنت آلية استلام طلبات الالتحاق واجراء المقابلات الشخصية بمقر كلية العلوم الصحية بالأحساء الجدول التالي :
السبت 14/7/1428 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 90 بالمائة فما فوق .
الأحد 15/7/1428 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 87 بالمائة فمافوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة .
الاثنين 16/7/1428 هـ « حتى الساعة 12 ظهرا « للحاصلين على نسبة 85 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة .
للحاصلين على نسبة 75 بالمائة فمافوق من خريجي المعاهد الصحية الثانوية حسب الأماكن الشاغرة . المقابلة الشخصية يتم اجراء المقابلة الشخصية في نفس يوم تقديم طلب الالتحاق بالكلية .


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....4&I=497736&G=3

----------


## طير الأمل

التعليم الفني يعلن مواعيد القبول في الكليات والمعاهد  


الرياض: الوطن 
أعلنت المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني أمس الاثنين عن مواعيد القبول في الكليات والمعاهد لبرنامج الدبلوم للفصل الأول للعام التدريبي 1428/1429هـ.

وأوضح مدير عام شؤون المتدربين بالمؤسسة الدكتور فهد بن عبد الله العويدي أن فتح باب القبول سيبدأ يوم السبت الموافق 14/7/1428 حتى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 2/8/1428 وسيكون التقديم على شبكة الإنترنت كما سيتم استقبال المتقدمين من خريجي برنامج التدريب العسكري يوم السبت الموافق 5/8/1428ولمدة ثلاثة أيام وقد حدد يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 8/8/1428 و لمدة أسبوعين لبدء مراجعة المتقدمين للكليات للتدقيق النهائي للقبول المبدئي والفوري وفتح باب القبول للمتقدمين للمعاهد للقبول الفوري بمقر المعهد.

ودعا الدكتور العويدي المتقدمين إلى الاطلاع على شروط القبول الموضحة على موقع المؤسسة على الإنترنت والتأكد من صحة المعلومات عند إدخال البيانات حتى لا يتم إلغاء طلب المتقدم، كما دعا إلى طباعة إشعار التقديم والتأكد من صحة اختيار الكلية والتخصص المطلوب.  


http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...o=2447&id=9370

----------


## طير الأمل

بدء القبول في «تقنية» الباحة بعد غد

اليوم - الباحة 
أعلنت الكلية التقنية بمنطقة الباحة مواعيد القبول في الكلية لبرنامج الدبلوم للفصل الأول للعام التدريبي 1428/1429هـ وذلك اعتباراً من يوم السبت 14 رجب المقبل ولمدة اسبوعين.
وأوضح عميد الكلية التقنية بمنطقة الباحة الدكتور علي بن محمد الشهري أن التقديم سيكون عن طريق شبكة الانترنت مؤكداً أنه يجب على المتقدمين الإطلاع على شروط القبول الموضحة على موقع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني على الانترنت والتأكد من صحة المعلومات والبيانات عند إدخالها وطباعة إشعار التقديم وصحة اختيار التخصص المطلوب.
http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....7&I=498601&G=3

----------


## طير الأمل

مواعيد التسجيل ونسب القبول بجامعة الفيصل في الدمام والأحساء

أحمد الهبدان - الاحساء
حددت جامعة الملك فيصل مواعيد استقبال المتقدمين والمتقدمات للتسجيل بالجامعة في كل من الدمام والأحساء للعام الجامعي 1428-1429هـ وذلك بكليات الجامعة لمرحلة البكالوريوس وفق التوقيت الزمني والمحدد بمراحل القبول في كليات الجامعة.. وتضمن ذلك (البدء بقبول المتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية بالجامعة بالأحساء والدمام اعتبارا من يوم 15 الى 17 جمادى الآخرة. وذلك وفق التقسيم المعد له مسبقا بحيث يشمل كلية الطب بالدمام تخصص الطب والجراحة للطلاب والطالبات بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وكلية طب الأسنان بالدمام للطلاب فقط.
ويشترط لذلك الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة, كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية بالدمام للطلاب والطالبات بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة للطلاب وبنسبة عامة وخاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة للطالبات وكلية التمريض بالدمام للطالبات فقط بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة وخاصة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة وكلية الطب بالأحساء في تخصص الطب والجراحة للطلاب والطالبات بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة لقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة وخاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وكلية الصيدلة الإكلينيكية للطلاب فقط ويشترط لذلك الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة. وفيما يتعلق باستقبال المتقدمين والمتقدمات لكليات الجامعة في الأحساء وكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام، تقرر تحديد الفترة من السبت 15 الى 19 جمادى الآخرة للقبول بتلك الكلية وفق الآلية المحددة بما يشمل كلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام للطلاب والطالبات بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة للطلاب ونسبة 95 بالمائة للطالبات وكلية العلوم الزراعية والأغذية بالأحساء للطلاب والطالبات ويشترط لذلك الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة لقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 77 بالمائة للطلاب ونسبة 80 بالمائة للطالبات وكلية الطب البيطري والثروة الحيوانية بالأحساء للطلاب فقط بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 77 بالمائة وكلية التربية بالأحساء للطلاب والطالبات بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بنسبة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة للتخصصات العلمية والنظرية وكلية العلوم بالأحساء للطلاب والطالبات ويشترط لذلك الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 80 بالمائة وكلية العلوم الإدارية والتخطيط بالأحساء للطلاب فقط بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بنسبة لا تقل عن 80 بالمائة للتخصصات العلمية وبنسبة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة للتخصصات النظرية وكلية علوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات بالأحساء للطلاب فقط ويشترط للتسجيل بالكلية الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بقسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة مع اداء الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يقيمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم اضافة الى دخول اختبار القدرات العامة الذي تتطلبه جميع كليات الجامعة. وستستقبل الجامعة المتقدمين والمتقدمات للتسجيل عبر موقعها على الإنترنت على الرابط www.kfu.edu.sa وسيخضع جميع الطلبة والطالبات للمفاضلة لتحديد المقبولين منهم. 

وأكد عميد كلية المعلمين بمحافظة الأحساء الدكتور عبد الله الجغيمان أن التسجيل في الكلية وبعد انضمامها للتعليم العالي هذا العام سيكون عن طريق (البانر) وبنفس الشروط التي أعلنتها جامعة الملك فيصل وتوقع قبول عدد يتراوح ما بين 250 إلى 300 طالب في الكلية.

من جانبه اوضح مدير عام إدارة كليات التربية للبنات بالأحساء عمر عبد الله الصويغ أن العدد المتوقع قبوله هذا العام في كليات الأحساء حوالي 2000 طالبة، وشدد أن التسجيل سيكون عن طريق (البانر) على موقع جامعة الملك فيصل فقط بنفس الشروط التي أعلنتها الجامعة وهو ما ينطبق على جميع كليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية. وتتضمن الشروط العامة لقبول الطالب المستجد في الجامعة ان يكون المتقدم او المتقدمة حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة او ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة او من خارجها بتقدير عام وبتقدير خاص وفق ما يقرره مجلس الكلية التي يرغب المتقدم الالتحاق بها.. والا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة الثانوية العامة او ما يعادلها مدة تزيد على 5 اعوام مع الإحاطة بأن الأفضلية لخريجي العام الحالي ويشترط للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية أن يكونوا من خريجي العام الحالي 1427-1428هـ وان يكون المتقدم حسن السيرة والسلوك وان يؤدي اختبار القدرات والاختبار التحصيلي اللذين يجريهما المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم بالنسبة للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية وكذلك المتقدمون من الطلاب لكلية علوم الحاسب الآلي وتقنية المعلومات واجتياز أي اختبار او مقابلة شخصية يراها مجلس الجامعة وان يكون المتقدم لائقا طبيا بموجب وثيقة طبية والحصول على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة اذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية او خاصة واستيفاء أي شروط اخرى يحددها مجلس الجامعة وتكون المفاضلة بين المتقدمين او المتقدمات ممن تنطبق عليهم جميع الشروط وفقا لدرجاتهم في اختبار الثانوية العامة والمقابلة الشخصية واختبارات القبول).

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....7&I=498651&G=6

----------


## طير الأمل

فيما تم تخصيص منح دراسية في الدراسات العليا والبحث العلمي 
قبول أكثر من 17 ألف طالب وطالبة للعام الدراسي القادم بجامعة الملك سعود 

الرياض - عبد الرحمن المصيبيح 
يتوقع أن يتم قبول أكثر من 17 ألف طالب وطالبة للعام الدراسي القادم بجامعة الملك سعود وإضافة كليات جديدة خارج منطقة الرياض. 
أوضح ذلك ل(الجزيرة) معالي الدكتور عبد الله العثمان مدير جامعة الملك سعود وقال إنه يتم حالياً عمل الترتيبات الخاصة لقبول الطلاب وفق خطة معدة تحقق الراحة والسعادة لطلاب، وكذلك الطالبات للاستفادة من تلك الإمكانات التي وفرتها حكومتنا الرشيدة للعلم وطلابه والنهل من مناهله. 

وعلى الصعيد نفسه خصصت جامعة الملك سعود عدد من المنح الدراسية في الدراسات العليا وفي مجال البحث العلمي والهندسة والعلوم والحاسب الآلي، وقد لقيت هذه الخطوة أصداء طيبة وواسعة في عدد من الدول المستفيدة من المنح لتمكين أبنائها من الفرص والدراسة في الجامعات السعودية. 

وكانت الصحف الماليزية قد تناولت هذه المنح الدراسية الجديدة موضحة اعتياد الطلبة الماليزيين دراسة العلوم الدينية والإسلامية في كليات وجامعات المملكة العربية السعودية لتتاح هذه الفرصة الجديدة في مجال التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الذي أخذ ليتسع نتيجة نمو البلاد التقني والاقتصادي المزدهر كما تطرقت إلى الزيارة الموفقة التي قام بها مؤخراً وزير التعليم العالي الماليزي داتو مصطفى محمد إلى المملكة وأبدى سعادة كبيرة لما وصل إليه التعليم العالي في المملكة العربية السعودية. 

وكانت وزارة التعليم العالي في المملكة العربية السعودية قد وافقت على إيفاد بعض أساتذة الجامعات إلى ماليزيا للتدريب على تدريس مادة الرياضيات واللغة الإنجليزية. 

يذكر أن مدير جامعة الملك سعود الدكتور عبد الله العثمان استطاع أن يكرس مفاهيم جديدة للشراكة بين رجال الأعمال، وبين الجامعة. ومن ناحية أخرى الشراكات الأكاديمية مع عدد من جامعات العالم ذات المستوى. 
http://www.al-jazirah.com/178665/ln4d.htm

----------


## طير الأمل

بعد إلحاق عدد من الكليات بها 
زيادة أعداد المقبولين بجامعة طيبة هذا العام 

المدينة المنورة - مروان عمر قصاص 
أكد عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة طيبة د. أحمد بن محمود حماص زيادة أعداد المقبولين والمقبولات بالجامعة هذا العام خاصة بعد إلحاق كلية المعلمين وكليات المعلمات وكذا كليات التربية بمنطقة المدينة المنورة بجامعة طيبة.وقال د. أحمد بن محمود حماص أن مجلس الجامعة سيعقد اجتماعاً في الأيام المقبلة لاعتماد أعداد المقبولين والمقبولات مشيراً إلى إجراءات القبول التي ستطبقها الجامعة ستكون على كلية المعلمين وكليات المعلمات وكليات التربية للبنات بمنطقة المدينة المنورة، وسيكون القبول والتسجيل في وقت محدد مبيناً أن الجامعة ستطبق القبول الفوري للطالبات وفقاً لمعدل الثانوية العامة، وأما الطلاب فسيكون القبول فورياً بناءً على النسبة الموزونة وهي 60% للثانوية العامة و40% لاختبارات القدرات. أما بالنسبة للكليات الصحية فالنسبة الموزونة 40% للثانوية العامة و40% للاختبار التحصيلي و20% لاختبار القدرات العامة. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/178665/ln18d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الملك فيصل تحدد الخطة الزمنية وإجراءات القبول لكليات بنات الشرقية 

الدمام - خالد المرشود 
أصدرت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك فيصل الخطة الزمنية للقبول لكليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية التي ضمت مؤخراً للتعليم العالي، حيث اتبعت كلية الآداب والعلوم للبنات بالدمام وكلية التربية للبنات بالجبيل وكلية المجتمع للبنات بالقطيف وكلية التربية للبنات بالنعيرية وكلية التربية للبنات بالخفجي وكليتا التربية الأقسام العلمي والأقسام الأدبية بحفر الباطن لجامعة الملك فيصل التي أعلنت أنه سيبدأ استقبال طلبات المتقدمات للكليات يوم السبت 15-6-1428هـ الموافق 30-6-2007م ويستمر حتى 19-6-1428هـ الموافق 4- 7-2007م على موقع الجامعة (www.kfu.edu.sa). 

حيث سيتم اتخاذ قرار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل بناء على نسبة الثانوية العامة لمعظم التخصصات، أما التخصصات التي تتطلب إجراءات قبول فسيتم التنسيق مع الكليات بشأنها، على أن يتم إجراء الاختبارات إن وجدت خلال الفترة من يوم الأحد الموافق 1-7-1428هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 4-7-1428هـ. 

هذا وسيتم فرز جميع الطالبات المتقدمات للقبول بعد تقديمهن على الكليات المحددة (حسب رغبتهم) على نسبة الثانوية واختبار القبول (إن كانت الكلية تتطلب اختبار قبول لبعض التخصصات) ومن ثم سيتم أخذ العدد المحدد لكل كلية (انتظاما)، وسيتم تحويل باقي الطالبات المتقدمات إلى (الانتساب) وفق الطاقة الاستيعابية لكل كلية. 

وسوف يتم طباعة الكشوف الطبية في عمادة القبول والتسجيل للطالبات المقبولات بعد اعتماد النتائج من قبل معالي مدير الجامعة، وسيتم إرسال هذه الكشوف إلى مقار الكليات لتسليمها إلى الطالبات كلا في مكانه وتسلُّم أصول الشهادة منهن ومطابقة النسبة المحددة في ما تم إدخاله في طلب الالتحاق أثناء التقديم للجامعة. 

كما سيتم إعلان نتائج القبول لجميع كليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية والتابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل عن طريق موقع الجامعة يوم الأربعاء 18-7-1428هـ الموافق 1- 8-2007م.سوف يتم إجراء اختبارات اللياقة المهنية (المقابلة الشخصية) للطالبات المقبولات (انتظاما) فقط بكليات البنات التابعة للجامعة وتسلُّم الأوراق الأصلية يوم السبت 21-7- 1428هـ الموافق 8-8- 2007م لكل كلية في موقعها. أما الطالبات المقبولات (انتسابا) فسيتم فقط تسلُّم أصول شهاداتهن وفق القوائم المرفقة لكل كلية دون إجراء مقابلة لهن.وللتحقق من شخصية الطالبة المتقدمة لكليات البنات التي تم قبولها، سيتم إرسال بطاقة تعريفية للطالبة تتكون من جزأين، يحوي كلا الجزأين على بيانات الطالبة وبصمتها، وسيتم الطلب من الطالبة تعبئة هذه البطاقة أثناء إجراء المقابلة (اختبار اللياقة المهنية) وسوف تحتفظ الجامعة بالجزء الأول ( الذي يحوي معلومات الطالبة وبصمتها) وأما الجزء الثاني الذي يحوي نفس المعلومات فسوف يسلم للطالبة. وسيتم الرجوع إلى هذه البطاقة عند المقابلة الشخصية وسوف يتم تسجيل المواد للطالبات المستجدات الكترونيا على موقع الجامعة من خلال برنامج بانر ابتداء من يوم السبت 19-8-1428هـ الموافق 1-9-2007م وسيستمر التسجيل حتى يوم السبت 26-8-1428هـ الموافق 8-9-2007م. وستبدأ الدراسة للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 1428-1429هـ - بمشيئة الله - تعالى يوم السبت 26- 8-1428هـ الموافق 8-9- 2007م.

http://www.al-jazirah.com/131973/ln15d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

باستخدام أحدث أنظمة التسجيل
بدء المقـابلات الشخصـية للمتقدمين لجامعـة الأمير محمّـد بن فهـد

اليوم - الدمام 
بدأت جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد بإجراء المقابلات الشخصية للطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين للحصول على مقعد دراسي خلال الفصل الأول للموسم الدراسي المقبل ويتم إجراء المقابلة الشخصية للمتقدمين بالإضافة إلى اختبار تحديد المستوى في اللغة الانجليزية بإشراف لجنة من الأخصائيين والأكاديميين ، 
وكانت الجامعة قد بدأت إجراءات التسجيل والقبول قبل 3 أسابيع تقريباً .. وبلغ عدد المتقدمين حتى الآن إلى أكثر من 450 طالبا وطالبة ، وسيتم اختيار عدد محدد من الطلبة والطالبات للدراسة خلال الفصل الدراسي الثاني .. وذلك بعد اجتيازهم المقابلة الشخصية والاختبار التحريري . وأعدت الجامعة برنامجاً لتهيئة الطلاب المقبولين قبل بدء الدراسة من اجل تعريفهم على البرامج الأكاديمية بالسنة التحضيرية وطرق تنفيذها. ولا تزال أبواب القبول والتسجيل مفتوحة حتى يوم 15/8/2007. 

وكانت الجامعة قد أعلنت عن فتح باب القبول للطلاب والطالبات من السعوديين وغير السعوديين، حيث يمكن للطلاب تعبئة طلبات القبول وتقديمها إلكترونياً عبر موقع الجامعة على شبكة الإنترنت ( www.pmu.edu.sa ) أو تقديم الطلبات مباشرة إلى إدارة القبول والتسجيل بالحرم الجامعي .

وتشترط الجامعة لقبول طلابها الجدد حصول الطالب على معدل لا يقل عن 80 بالمائة في اختبار الثانوية العامة ومعدل لا يقل عن 60 بالمائة من اختبار القدرات إضافة إلى اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية والتي تجريها الجامعة لجميع الطلاب المتقدمين .

يذكر أن الجامعة تدير كافة عمليات القبول والتسجيل إلكترونياً وذلك بدءا من تقديم الطلبات وانتهاء بعملية القبول النهائي والتسجيل بالجامعة وإصدار الرقم الجامعي والجدول الدراسي. وكانت الجامعة قد اعتمدت استخدام نظام Banner لإدارة المعلومات بالجامعة وهو ما سيتم استخدامه في إدارة عملية القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة . من جهته أكد منسق الامتحانات والمقابلات الشخصية عمر جودت موسى ان الجامعة تبحث عن الأساليب المتطورة والأكثر رقياً لمن تقوم بتحديد مستوياتهم في اللغة الانجليزية ، وأضاف موسى إن الجامعة استخدمت نظام البلاك بورد في طرح اختبار تحديد المستوى للطلاب مع القيام بالتجربة على بعض الطلاب للتأكد من مصداقية الاختبار واعتماديته . 
واكد عمرو موسى ان هذا الأسلوب يؤدي إلى نتائج مرضية بحيث يمكن الطالب من الدخول في السنة التحضيرية بجدارة خصوصاً ان الجامعة تحرص على اتباع أفضل الأساليب التي تم الاتفاق عليها من قبل لجنة الامتحانات والحصر على تنفيذها بشكل يتوافق مع أهداف الجامعة مع مراعاة ان تكون الامتحانات سلسلة توافق قدرات الطلاب الخريجين من الثانوية العامة .



http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....2&I=499958&G=4

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء القبول في كلية العلوم الصحية بمكة المكرمة 17 القادم

طلال الردادي (مكة المكرمة)
حددت كلية العلوم الصحية بمكة المكرمة يوم السابع عشر من جمادى الاخر المقبل وحتى الثاني والعشرين منه موعدا لاستقبال طلبات المتقدمات لها للعام الدراسي الجديد 1428هـ. واوضحت عميدة الكلية الدكتورة ثريا عبدالوهاب الطيب ان اليوم الاول مخصص للحاصلات على نسبة 85% فما فوق واليوم الثاني للحاصلات على نسبة 80% فما فوق واليوم الثالث لنسبة 75% فما فوق واليوم الرابع لنسبة 70% فما فوق. واضافت انه يشترط في القبول والتسجيل ان تكون سعودية وحاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم علوم طبيعية او شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية. وسيتم اعلان اسماء المرشحات لدخول الاختبار التحصيلي في 23/6/1428هـ كما سيتم في 26 من الشهر نفسه تنفيذ الاختبار التحصيلي التابع للمركز الوطني للقياس والتقييم في التعليم العالي. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0615118396.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

لعدم وجود مستشفيات تحتضن الطالبات
قبول 60 متقدمة فقط بصحية بيشة

مريم المليحي (بيشة)
فيما تبدأ الكلية الصحية للبنات ببيشة في استقبال المتقدمات في السابع عشر من جمادى الآخرة الجاري أكدت وكيلة الكلية سارة البيشي انه سيتم قبول 60 طالبة فقط نظرا للطاقة الاستيعابية للكلية ولعدم وجود مستشفيات تحتضن الطالبات اثناء فترة الامتياز سوى مستشفى الملك عبدالله الذي لا تتجاوز عدد اسرته 300 سرير مما يخلق نوعا من التزاحم والفوضى بين متدربي كلية المجتمع والأكاديمية الصحية بالاضافة الى طالباتنا. واضافت انه سيتم رفع الطاقة الاستيعابية للكلية عند افتتاح مستشفى النساء والولادة. واشارت الى ان مساحة الكلية لاتكفي لاستيعاب الطالبات لاسيما وانها تضم اربعة فصول وقاعة محاضرات واحدة فقط. وطالبت بانشاء قاعات وفصول جديدة تكفي لاستيعاب الازدياد السنوي في اعداد المتقدمات. 


http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0616118436.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول في الجامعة لمرة واحدة للفصلين وقبول الطالبات يطبق وفق آلية 

علي بلال – الرياض كشف عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك سعود الدكتور عبدالله السلمان انه سيتم القبول في الجامعة لمرة واحدة فقط تشمل الفصلين الأول والثاني. وأكد السلمان أن قبول الطالبات لهذا العام سيتم وفق آلية تطبق لأول مرة وتتمثل في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية بمنطقة الرياض.وأوضح انه قد تم تطبيق هذه الآلية من منطلق حرص وزارة التعليم العالي على تقديم أفضل الفرص للالتحاق بالمرحلة الجامعية من خلال الاستفادة من المقاعد المتاحة في الجامعات بمنطقة الرياض وهي «جامعة الملك سعود، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، جامعة الرياض للبنات، وجامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز للعلوم الصحية».وقال عميد القبول والتسجيل: لتحقيق ذلك تم الاتفاق على تحديد فترات التقديم للقبول بطريقة تسهل على الطلبة اختيار التخصص الملائم لها بحسب ما هو متاح في الجامعات «الأربع» دون تعارض في أوقاتها، مشيرا إلى أن الجامعة ستعلن شروط وإجراءات القبول بشكل مفصل في وقت لاحق. 

تنسيق قبول الطالبات:
* جامعة الملك سعود، موعد التقديم عن طريق الانترنت ( www.dar.ksu.edu.sa )، السبت 15 / 6 / 1428 هـ، للكليات الصحية، الثلاثاء 18 / 6 / 1428 هـ، لبقية الكليات. 
* جامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز للعلوم الصحية، التقديم بمقر الكلية بمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز الطبية بالحرس الوطني يوم السبت 15 / 6 / 1428 هـ، حسب النسب المعلنة. 
* جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، السبت 7 / 7 / 1428 هـ، حسب النسب المعلنة.
* جامعة الرياض للبنات، السبت 14 / 7 / 1428 هـ، حسب النسب المعلنة.
التقويم المختصر المتوقع لإجراء القبول للفصلين الأول والثاني للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428 / 1429 هـ.
الطلاب: * نهاية الاختبارات النهائية، يوم الأربعاء 5 / 6 / 1428 هـ
* اختبار القدرات من السبت 8 / 6 إلى الخميس13 / 6 / 1428 هـ. 
* الاختبار التحصيلي للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من الثلاثاء 25 / 6 إلى الخميس 27 / 6 / 1428 هـ.
* التقديم عن طريق الانترنت للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من الثلاثاء 3 / 7 إلى الجمعة 6 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* التقدم للجامعة للتأكد من توفر شروط القبول واستلام موعد المقابلة الشخصية من السبت 7 / 7 إلى الثلاثاء 10 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* التقديم على بقية كليات الجامعة عن طريق الانترنت من يوم الأربعاء 11 / 7 إلى الجمعة 20 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* المقابلات الشخصية للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من يوم السبت 14 / 7 إلى الاثنين 16 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* الإعلان عن المقبولين في البرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية الأربعاء 18 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* القبول الفوري لجميع كليات الجامعة من يوم السبت 21 / 7 / إلى الأربعاء 26 / 8 / 1428 هـ.بداية الدراسة للعام الجامعي 1428 / 1429 هـ، السبت 26 / 8 / 1428 هـ.
الطالبات:* نهاية الاختبارات النهائية، الأربعاء 5 / 6 / 1428 هـ.
* استقبال طلبات الالتحاق لجميع الكليات عن طريق الانترنت من السبت 15 / 6 إلى السبت 22 / 6 / 1428 هـ.
* الاختبار التحصيلي للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم الأربعاء 26 / 6 / 1428 هـ.
* نتائج القبول وإعلان المرشحات للمقابلات الشخصية بالبرنامج الموحد يوم الثلاثاء 3 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* المقابلات الشخصية للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من يوم السبت 7 / 7 إلى 9 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* تثبيت القبول عن طريق الانترنت الثلاثاء 3 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* استلام أصول المستندات لمن ثبت قبولها وتسليمها إشعار القبول من يوم الأربعاء 4 / 7 إلى الثلاثاء 10 / 7 / 1428 هـ.
* إعلان المقبولات بالكليات الصحية وتثبيت قبولهن ومعالجة وضع من لم يقبلن بالبرنامج الموحد في ضوء النسب التنافسية على مقاعد الجامعة من يوم الثلاثاء 10 / 8 إلى الأربعاء 11 / 8 / 1428 هـ.
* بداية الدراسة للعام الجامعي 1428 / 1429 هـ يوم السبت 26 / 8 / 1428 ه .

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1002568

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول بالكلية الصحية للبنات بعرعر 17 الجاري

خالد هايل (عرعر)
تبدأ كلية العلوم الصحية للبنات بعرعر يوم الاثنين السابع عشر من الشهر الجاري في استقبال طلبات الراغبات في الالتحاق بالكلية للفصل الدراسي القادم.
وأوضحت عميدة الكلية د. مؤنة البلوي ان القبول في الكلية يشترط ان تكون المتقدمة سعودية الجنسية حاصلة على الثانوية العامة قسم علمي وان تكون من خريجات 1425 فما بعد.
واضافت ان القبول سيكون وفقاً للتالي:
الاثنين 17/6 90% فما فوق
الثلاثاء 85% فما فوق
الاربعاء 80% فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة
السبت 78% فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة
الاحد 75% فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة
الاثنين لخريجات المعاهد الصحية والحاصلات على 70% فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0617118658.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

العيسى: اعتماد آلية جديدة نتيجة الإقبال المتزايد 
كلية اليمامة تعلن مواعيد التسجيل للعام الجديد 


الرياض - «الجزيرة» 
تبدأ كلية اليمامة اعتباراً من يوم الأحد 16 جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ فترة القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ للطلاب والطالبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بالكلية والحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في إدارة الأعمال من حملة الشهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها. 

وأوضح الدكتور أحمد بن محمد العيسى عميد الكلية أن الكلية تعتمد أكثر من آلية للقبول منها التسجيل المباشر في مقر الكلية أو عبر موقع الكلية على الإنترنت، وأشار إلى أن نظام الدراسة في الكلية يتيح للطلاب والطالبات السعوديين وغير السعوديين اختيار واحدٍ من التخصصات الستة في مجال إدارة الأعمال وهي: التسويق، الإدارة المالية، التأمين، المحاسبة، إدارة الجودة، ونظم المعلومات الإدارية. 

وبيّن العيسى أن الكلية ستعتمد هذا العام قبول المسجلين الحاصلين على أعلى درجات اختبار تحديد المستوى الذي تجريه الكلية يومي 18 يوليو والثاني من سبتمبر، مشيراً إلى ضرورة الالتزام بهذين الموعدين لتحقيق القبول في الكلية وتشترط كلية اليمامة أن يكون الطالب أو الطالبة حاصلاً على الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو خارجها، وألا يكون قد أمضى على حصوله على الثانوية مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات كما يشترط في المتقدم للدراسة ألا يكون مفصولاً من جامعة أو كلية أخرى وأن يتفرغ للدراسة تفرغاً كاملاً ويُستثنى من الشرط الأخير من يحصل على موافقة جهة عمله على الدراسة بنظام التفرغ الجزئي مع ضرورة أن يستوفي الراغب بالدراسة ضوابط القبول الأخرى التي تحددها الكلية. 

وأضاف العيسى أن الكلية ستقبل خريجي وخريجات الثانوية وفق عدة معايير هي: نتيجة اختبار القدرات العامة الصادر من مركز القياس والتقويم التابع لوزارة التعليم العالي، معدل الطالب في المرحلة الثانوية، وتقييم رغبة الطالب وميوله من خلال المقابلة الشخصية. 

وبين عميد كلية اليمامة أن التقديم سيكون في مقر الكلية في شمال مدينة الرياض على طريق الرياض القصيم السريع، وذلك من السبت وحتى الأربعاء من الساعة التاسعة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الرابعة مساءً متمنياً من الطلاب الراغبين في التسجيل إحضار جميع المستندات المطلوبة حتى يتسنى للكلية سرعة إنهاء إجراءات قبولهم. 

وأشار العيسى إلى أن كلية اليمامة رفعت من اشتراطات القبول نتيجة الإقبال المتزايد على الكلية حيث إنها أغلقت القبول العام الماضي قبل انتهاء فترة التسجيل. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/139236/ln5d.htm

----------


## المحتارة-2007

هل لديكم فكرة عن موعد التسجيل في كلية سعد للتمريض

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول 225ألف طالب وطالبة بالجامعات الحكومية والأهلية هذا العام 


حامد الرفاعي - تبوك 
كشف مصدر في وزارة التعليم العالي لـ “المدينة” عن انه سيتم قبول 225 الف طالب وطالبة بالجامعات الحكومية والاهلية هذا العام . مشيرا الى انه تم زيادة عدد المقاعد لاستيعاب 83 % من خريجي وخريجات الثانوية العامة . واضاف انه ستتاح فرصة قبول الخريجين في مؤسسة التعليم الفني والتدريب المهني عبر كليات التقنية بالاضافة الى الكليات الصحية التابعة لوزارة الصحة . 

واشار الى ان الجامعات الموجودة في منطقة الرياض ستقوم بتوحيد فترة القبول للطالبات عن طريق تبادل المعلومات وتنسيق الاجراءات ومواعيد التقديم تحقيقا للمصلحة العامة لقبول اكبر عدد من المتقدمات وتقليل نسبة الهدر. واوضح ان التقديم للجامعات سيبدأ في 15 جمادى الاخرة عن طريق الانترنت وسوف تجرى اختبارات تحصيلية للمتقدمين والمتقدمات.


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1002880

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول 10000 طالب وطالبة في أقسام وكليات أم القرى 


علي العميري - مكة المكرمة 
أكد عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى الدكتور عبدالله أحمد عبدالله أن القبول بالجامعة للطلاب والطالبات سيبدأ في السادس عشر من الشهر الحالي من خلال الإنترنت مشيراً إلى أنه سيتم قبول 10000 طالب وطالبة في كافة أقسام وكليات الجامعة إضافة إلى كلية المعلمين وكلية المعلمات وكليات التربية للبنات التي أصبحت تحت إشراف الجامعة بعد أن كانت خاضعة لإشراف وزارة التربية والتعليم علاوة على 1600 طالبة انتساب في كليات التربية للبنات و2000 طالب وطالبة في برنامج السنة المنهجية الذي تنظمه الجامعة من سنوات. وبين د. عبدالله أن الجامعة ستطبق القبول الذي يعتمد على النسبة المكافأة للطلاب حيث سيتم استلام المستندات الاصلية من الطالب ويعطي إشعارا فورياً بالقبول يتضمن الرقم الجامعي وانقسم الذي تم قبوله به مشيراً إلى أنه بالنسبة لأقسام التربية البدنية والفنية والقراءات والدراسات القرآنية سيتم تقديم الطلبات عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت اعتباراً من السادس عشر من الشهر الحالي وحتى العشرين منه وبعد ذلك سيتم إعلان أسماء المرشحين لدخول الاختبارات والمقابلات الشخصية ويومي السبت والأحد الثاني والعشرين والثالث والعشرين سيتم إجراء الاختبارات والمقابلات الشخصية في قاعة الاحتفالات الكبرى بالعابدية وفي التاسع والعشرين سيتم إعلان أسماء المقبولين. وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل أنه بالنسبة للقبول بقسم اللغة الإنجليزية فسيتم قبول الطلبات عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت خلال الفترة من 16/6 الحالي تم يومي السبت والأحد الثاني والعشرين والثالث والعشرين تجرى المقابلات الشخصية يوم الخميس السابع والعشرين ستجرى اختبارات الكفاية اللغة الإنجليزية وأما كليات الطب والصيدلة والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية، فسيتم إجراء الاختبارات التحصيلية يومي الثلاثاء والخميس 25/27 الحالي. واشار د. عبدالله إلى أن القبول في الكليات الأخرى سيبدأ في السابع عشر من الشهر القادم حيث سيكون يوم الثلاثاء السابع عشر لمن معدلاتهم 88% فأكثر ويوم الأربعاء الثامن عشر لمن معدلاتهم 85% فأكثر و يوم السبت الحادي والعشرون لمن معدلاتهم 83% فأكثر و يوم الأحد لمن معدلاتهم 81% فأكثر و يوم الاثنين لمن معدلاتهم 79% فأكثر و يوم الثلاثاء لمن معدلاتهم 78% فأكثر حسب الأماكن الشاغرة و يوم الأربعاء لمن معدلاتهم 77% فأكثر حسب الأماكن الشاغرة. وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل أن التخصصات المتاحة للطلاب هي الشريعة، الحضارة، القضاء، الاقتصاد الإسلامي، المحاسبة، التربية البدنية، التربية الفنية، الأحياء، الكيمياء، الفيزياء، العلوم الرياضية، النحو والصرف، البلاغة والنقد، الأدب، الثقافة الإسلامية، الكتاب والسنة، العقيدة، القراءات، اللغة الإنجليزية، الجغرافيا، الخدمة الاجتماعية، علم المعلومات، الإعلام العمارة الإسلامية، الطب والجراحة، برنامج طب المختبرات، برنامج الطب العلاجي، الصيدلة، علم الحاسب الآلي، هندسة الحاسب الآلي. وفي كلية المعلمين بمكة المكرمة هناك أقسام الدراسات القرآنية، الدراسات الإسلامية، اللغة العربية، الرياضيات، الكيمياء، الفيزياء، الأحياء. وفي كلية المعلمين بالقنفذة هناك تخصصات الدراسات الإسلامية والقرآنية، اللغة العربية، العلوم، الرياضيات، الحاسب، التربية الفنية. 





http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1003161

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول في برنامجي تعليم الإنجليزية في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود والحاسب 


الرياض - حسين فقيه: 
في إطار استعداد جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية للفصل الصيفي قرَّرت عمادة المركز الجامعي لخدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للطلاب والطالبات بجميع المستويات الدراسية (الثانوي أو الجامعي) في برنامجي الحاسب الآلي وبرنامج تعليم اللغة الإنجليزية، علماً أن الدراسة مستمرة في برامج الدبلوم. 

صرَّح بذلك الدكتور عبد الله بن محمد الرزين عميد المركز الجامعي لخدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر، وأضاف أن هذه الدورات تأتي لشغل أوقات الفراغ لدى الشباب، وتوجيه جهودهم نحو ما يفيدهم، ورفع درجة إتقانهم في اللغة الإنجليزية؛ نظراً إلى التطورات المتنامية في سائر قطاعات المملكة؛ مما يتطلب من أفرادها الإلمام الكافي باللغات الحية، وبخاصة الإنجليزية. 

وأوضح أن برنامج تعليم اللغة الإنجليزية للطلاب والطالبات يحتوي على ثلاث مستويات: مبتدئ ومتوسط ومتقدم، وتبلغ ساعات كل مستوى 64 ساعة لمدة أربعة أسابيع، وسيُجرى اختبار لتحديد مستويات المتقدمين وإلحاقهم بالمستوى الذي يتناسب مع قدراتهم اللغوية. وأشار إلى أن الدارسين سيمنحون عقب تخرجهم واجتيازهم هذه المستويات شهادة معتمدة من الجامعة. 

ولتحقيق ذلك بأقصى درجات الجودة فإن العمادة قد أعدّت معامل لغوية مجهزة بأحدث وسائل تعليم اللغات، وبخاصة المعامل الصوتية؛ مما ييسّر للدارسين من الطلاب والطالبات عملية التعليم في مراحله المختلفة. 

بالإضافة إلى الاعتماد على مناهج علمية مصمّمة لتتناسب وكافة المستويات سواء للمبتدئ أو المتوسط أو المتقدم. 

كما أن العمادة لديها قدرات علمية متخصصة في مجال تدريس اللغة واعتمادها القوي على أعضاء هيئة التدريس في اللغة الإنجليزية بكلية اللغات والترجمة بالجامعة. 

وأضاف قائلاً: إن برنامج تعليم الحاسب الآلي يتمثَّل في الرخصة الدولية للحاسب. 

وسيُمنح الناجحون شهادة معتمدة دولياً في قيادة الحاسب الآلي. وللاشتراك في هذه الدورات أو للمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاتصال على أرقام التليفونات التالية: (2581000 - 2581198). 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/125436/ln46d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد القبول والتسجيل بالكلية التقنية ومعهد التدريب المهني بمكة المكرمة 

مكة المكرمة - عبيد الله الحازمي 
صرح رئيس مجلس التعليم الفني والتدريب المهني بمكة المكرمة الدكتور قاسم بن عثمان عمر الاندجاني بأن موعد القبول والتسجيل بالكلية التقنية ومعهد التدريب المهني بمكة المكرمة للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الدراسي 1428- 1429هـ التي سوف تبدأ - بمشيئة الله - على النحو التالي: 


- الكلية التقنية بمكة المكرمة: 
سيكون التقديم عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت عبر بوابة المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني: 
يوم السبت الموافق 14-7-1428هـ فتح البوابة الإلكترونية للتقديم على الكلية (قبول مبدئي). 
يوم الأربعاء الموافق 2-8-1428هـ إغلاق البوابة الإلكترونية ونقل البيانات إلى الكليات. 
يوم السبت الموافق 5-8-1428هـ استقبال المتقدمين من خريجي برنامج التدريب العسكري بمقر الكلية. 
يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 8-8-1428هـ ولمدة أسبوعين: 
= بدء مراجعة المتقدمين للكليات للتدقيق النهائي للقبول المبدئي والفوري. 
= فتح باب القبول للمتقدمين للمعاهد للقبول الفوري بمقر المعهد. 

علماً بأن القبول سيكون للحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة (تخصص علوم طبيعية) و(تخصص علوم شرعية)، وشهادة الثانوية الصناعية (تخصص كهرباء أو مركبات)، وان الأقسام الموجودة بالكلية هي: 
1- قسم تقنية الحاسب (تخصص دعم فني). 
2- قسم التقنية الكهربائية (تخصص قوى كهربائية). 
3- قسم التقنية الميكانيكية (تخصص مركبات) 
4- قسم التقنية الإدارية (تخصص محاسبة وتخصص إدارة مكتبية وتخصص تسويق). 

معهد التدريب المهني بمكة المكرمة: 
سيكون التقديم فورياً في مقر المعهد، وذلك على النحو التالي: 
يوم السبت الموافق 7-7-1428هـ بداية القبول والتسجيل وحتى نهاية يوم الإثنين الموافق 30-7-1428هـ 
يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 1-8-1428هـ إكمال إجراءات الكشف الطبي وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء الموافق 23-8-1428هـ 
وتمنى سعادته لجميع أبنائه الطلاب التوفيق والنجاح وحياة عملية موفقة وحافلة بالعمل والجد. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/125436/ln29d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بداية التسجيل الجديد ستكون في : سبتمبر 2007 - ( شهر 9 من هذه السنة)


في كلية سعد للتمريض


لشروط و الامتيازات:
1- عمر الطالبة لا يزيد عن 23 سنه.
2- خرجية الثانوية العامه القسم العلمي بمعدل لا يقل عن 80%
3- مدة الدراسه : 5 سنوات , بكالريوس تمريض من جامعه أولستر في بريطانيا . (سنة انجليزي فقط)
4- قيمة الدراسه : 40 ألف ريال في السنه الواحدة .
5- الدراسه باللغة الانجليزية فقط.
6- اجتياز المقابلة الشخصيه.
7- اجتياز امتحان القبول.
المطلوب: 
1- موافقة ولي أمر الطالبه.
2- صورة من شهادة الثانويه العامه + الاصل للمطابقة.
3- صورة من بطاقه العائلة + الاصل للمطابقة.
4- تعبئة نموذج التسجيل.
5- عدد 3 صور شخصية.




نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فالتسجيل بكلية الجبيل الصناعية عبر الأنترنت


أولاًَ: برنامج الدبلوم

يسر كـلية الجبيل الصناعية ان تعلن عن فتح باب القبول للفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ للحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أوعلوم إدارية وإجتماعية) بتقدير لا يقل عن ( جيد) اعتباراً من يوم السبت 28/7/1428هـ ولغاية يوم الأربعاء 2/8/1428هـ وذلك عبر شبكة ( الانترنت) في التخصصات التاليه :-

تقنية هندسة التصنيع تقنية هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم تقنية هندسة القوى الكهربائية 
تقنية البوليمرات تقنية هندسة التكييف والتبريد تقنية هندسة الصيانه الميكانيكية 
ادارة المكاتب تقنيه الهندسة الكيميائية تقنية الكيمياء الصناعية 
المحاسبه دعم نظم تقنية المعلومات التسويق 

• نتيجة اختبار القدرات العامة مطلب أساسي لحاملي قسم العلوم الطبيعية والعلوم الإدارية والإجتماعية.

• نتيجة الأختبار التحصيلي مطلب أساسـي لحاملي قسـم العلـوم الطبيعيـة فقـط.

• يتم توفير السكن حسب الإمكانيه.



ثانياً: برنامج البكالوريوس

كما يسر كلية الجبيل الصناعية أن تعلن عن فتح باب القبول للإلتحاق ببرنامـج البكالوريوس للفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ اعتباراً من يوم السبت 28/7/1428هـ ولغاية يوم الأربعاء 2/8/1428هـ وذلك عبر شبكة ( الإنترنت ) لنيل درجة البكالوريوس في التخصصات التالية :

تقنية هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم تقنية الهندسة الكهربائية 
تقنية الهندسة الميكانيكية تقنية الهندسة الكيميائية 

شروط القبول لنيل درجة البكالوريوس :

1- أن يكـون المتقـدم سعودي الجنسية وأحـد خريجـي كليتـي الجبيـل الصناعيـه أو ينبـع الصناعيـة وان لا يقل معدله التراكمي عن (2.5 من 4.00).

2- أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة في العلوم في التخصصات التالية :-

● تقنية هندسة القوى الكهربائية ● تقنية هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم 


● تقنية هندسة الكهروميكانيكا ● تقنية الهندسة الكيميائية

3- أن لاتزيد مدة حصوله على الدرجة الجامعية المتوسطة عن ( 10 ) فصول دراسية رئيسية.

4- بالنسبة للعاملين في الشركات والجهات الحكومية عليهم تقديم خطابات موافقة من جهات عملهم بأنه لامانع لديهم

من الدراسة بالكلية على نظام التفرغ الجزئي.

5- إجتياز الكشف الطبي. 



المستندات المطلوبة:

1- وثيقة التخرج الاصلية

.2- كشف الدرجات الأصلي ومصدق لخريجي كلية ينبع الصناعية. 

• علمـاً بأن الدراسة سوف تكون خلال ساعات الدوام الرسمي من الساعه (7.00) صباحاً وحتى الساعة

(4.00) عصراً.

• يتم توفير السكن حسب الإمكانية.




ولمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال على:- 

هاتـف:- 3402185(03) 3402184(03) 3402013(03) 3402169(03)

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

كليتا الطب والعلوم التطبيقية بجامعة الملك سعود التابعتان للحرس الوطني تبدآن استقبال خريجي الثانوية «إلكترونياً»

الرياض الحياة - 21/06/07//
أعلنت كليتا الطب والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية في جامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز التابعة للحرس الوطني، بدء القبول فيهما من السبت 29-6 وحتى السابع من شهر رجب 1428هـ، عبر موقعيهما على الإنترنت.
وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل وشؤون الطلاب في الجامعة الدكتـــــور علي التويجري في بيـــان صحافي صدر أمس، أن فرصة القبول في كلية الطب ستكون متاحة للمرة الأولى لخريجي الثانوية العامة (قسم العلوم الطبيعية)، مشيراً إلى أن كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية ستستقبل الدفعة الأولى لها مع بداية العام الجامعي المقبل.

ولفت التويجري إلى أن القبول في كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية سيكون مقتصراً على ثلاثة تخصصات حالياً، هي: علوم المختبرات والعلاج التنفسي، خدمات الطوارئ، والإسعاف.

وذكر أن شروط القبول هي:
أن يكون المتقدم من خريجي هذا العام في تخصص علوم طبيعية، وحاصلاً على معدل لا يقل عن90 في المئة في شهادة الثانوية، واختباري القدرات والامتحان التحصيلي الموحد للكليات الصحية، اللذين يقدمهما المركز الوطني للقياس التابع لوزارة التعليم العالي، لافتاً إلى أن مواعيد المقابلة ستعلن على مراحل عبر موقعي الكليتين على الإنترنت.
وأشار إلى أن مركز القياس، سيبدأ استقبال الراغبين في دخول الاختبار التحصيلي من الثلاثاء المقبل وحتى الخميس.
وأوضح أن إعلان المقبولين في كلية الطب سيكون خلال الفترة من 9 الى 18-7- 1428هـ.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

(صحية البنات) بالقريات تحدد شروط ومواعيد القبول 


القريات - محمد البدري 
أعلنت الكلية الصحية للبنات بالقريات مواعيد وشروط القبول للراغبات في الالتحاق بالكلية التي صدرت الموافقة على تحويلها من معهد صحي إلى كلية صحية اعتبارا من العام الدراسي القادم 1428 -1429هـ. وأوضحت عميدة الكلية الأستاذة آمنة بنت قعيط الرويلي أن مدة الدراسة بالكلية ثلاث سنوات ونصف السنة، منها ستة أشهر فترة تدريب مكثفة (الامتياز). وعن شروط القبول أوضحت العميدة أنه يشترط للمتقدمة أن تكون سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية) بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جدا وبنسبة لا تقل عن 75%، وأن تكون من خريجة العام الدراسي 1425 - 1426 هـ والأعوام التي تليه، وأن لم يسبق أن صدر بحقها قرار فصل من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى، وحضور الاختبار التحصيلي والمقابلة الشخصية، وأن تكون لائقة من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من أحد المستشفيات الحكومية، واستيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول. أما بالنسبة للحاصلات على شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية فألا يقل تقديرها عن جيد وبنسبة 70%، ويتم القبول حسب الأماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي، وأن تكون قد أمضت على الأقل سنتين في العمل في تخصصها عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق وألا يتجاوز عمرها 35 سنة بشرط أن يتم قبولها وفقا للتخصص المعينة عليه وظيفيا الذي سبق لها دراسته بالمعهد، على أن يكون تخصصها ضمن التخصصات المتوافرة في الكلية، كما يشترط لها التفرغ التام للدراسة وأن تكون غير ملتحقة بكلية أو جامعة أخرى، وأخذ التعهد عليها بذلك. وبالنسبة للطالبات الحاصلات على مؤهلات دراسية من الخارج أن تعادل الشهادة من الجهات المختصة، والمستندات المطلوبة لخريجات الثانوية العامة هي صورة من آخر مؤهل مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة من دفتر العائلة مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة شخصية حديثة واحدة مقاس (4*6) توضع في سند الاستلام وتختم بختم الكلية، وتسلم للطالبة صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة منها. أما بالنسبة للمستندات المطلوبة لخريجات المعاهد الصحية ممن هن على رأس العمل فأوضحت الأستاذة آمنة أنه بالإضافة لصورة المؤهل وصورة دفتر العائلة وصورة شخصية مقاس (4*6) ضرورة إحضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بأنها لا زالت على رأس العمل، وقد أمضت فترة لا تقل عن سنتين في مجال التخصص منذ تخرجها من المعهد وخطاب موافقة وتوصية من جهة العمل على التفرغ للدراسة بالكلية معتمدة من مديرية الشؤون الصحية، وذلك بعد قبولها، وفي حال قبول المتقدمة يجب تقديم أصل المؤهل خلال أسبوع من إعلان نتائج القبول، وفي حال عدم تقديمها لكافة المستندات الإلحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغيا وترشح بديلة عنها، ويجب أن تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صور الأساس) في ملف علاقي، ولا يحق للمتقدمة المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبولها. 

أما مواعيد القبول فعلى النحو التالي: تقديم طلبات الالتحاق وإجراء المقابلات الشخصية من يوم الاثنين الموافق 17 -6 حتى يوم الاثنين 24 -6 -1428هـ. 

الاختبار التحريري ورفع أوراق الإجابة إلى الإدارة العامة للتصحيح الآلي الأربعاء 26 -6 -1428هـ.
رفع النتائج إلى الإدارة العامة لاعتمادها الأربعاء 11 -7 -1428هـ. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/109235/ln13d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

الانديجاني : التقديم لكليات التقنية 14 رجب 


عبدالله الدهاس - مكة المكرمة 
تبدأ المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني في استقبال طلبات الالتحاق لكليات التقنية بكافة مناطق المملكة اعتباراً من يوم السبت الموافق للرابع عشر من شهر رجب القادم لخريجي الثانوية العامة. وقال عميد كلية التقنية ورئيس مجلس التعليم الفني بالعاصمة المقدسة الدكتور قاسم بن عثمان الانديجاني لـ (المدينة) ان اغلاق باب التقديم سوف يكون بنهاية دوام يوم الاربعاء الموافق للثاني من شهر شعبان على ان يكون يوم السبت الموافق للخامس من شهر شعبان موعد استقبال المتقدمين من خريجي برنامج التدريب العسكري بمقر الكلية. وأضاف الدكتور الانديجاني قائلاً ان التخصصات الموجودة هي تقنية الحاسب الآلي والتقنية الادارية والتقنية الميكانيكية والتقنية الادارية مشيراً الى ان القبول بكليات التقنية سوف يقتصر على خريجي الثانوية العامة تخصص علوم طبيعية وعلوم شرعية وشهادة الثانوية الصناعية تخصص كهرباء او مركبات.


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1003432

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة طيبـة تعلن مواعيـد القبـول 


اليوم - مكة المكرمة 
اعلنت جامعة طيبة خطة القبول للعام الدراسي 1428/1429هـ آليات الترشيح عبر الانترنت والقبول الفوري في كافة برامج وكليات الجامعة والتي اشتملت لأول مرة القبول في البرامج الموحدة للكليات الصحية والعلوم التطبيقية وكذلك القبول في كليات التربية للبنات في المدينة المنورة وينبع والعلا وكلية المجتمع للبنات بالحناكية بالاضافة الى كلية المعلمين في المدينة المنورة .. وذلك حسب الجدول المرفق ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاطلاع والحصول على نسخة كاملة من دليل القبول بجامعة طيبة من خلال موقع الجامعة : www.tatbahu.edu.sa 

ويوضح الجدول الزمني للترشيح للقبول لبرامج وكليات جامعة طيبة كالتالي :
-من السبت الى الخميس الموافق 8 ـ 13/6/1428هـ اختبار القدرات في الصالة الرياضية . 
-ومن الثلاثاء الى الخميس الموافق 25 ـ 27/6/1428هـ الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الطبية في العمالة الرياضية 
-والاثنين الموافق 9/7/1428هـ فتح باب الترشيح لكافة البرامج والكليات والمراحل الدراسية في الجامعة ، موقع الجامعة على الانترنت .
-والخميس الموافق 19/7/1428هـ اقفال باب الترشيح للانتظام في كافة برامج وكليات الجامعة لمرحلة البكالوريوس موقع الجامعة على الانترنت 
- ومن السبت الى الاربعاء الموافق 21/7/1428هـ 25/8/1428هـ القبول الفوري لطلاب الانتظام في برامج وكليات الجامعة وكلية المعلمين وطلاب الصالة الرياضية 
- ومن السبت الى الاربعاء الموافق 21/7/1428هـ 2/8/1428هـ القبول الفوري لطالبات الانتظام في برامج وكليات الجامعة وكليات البنات والمجتمع للبنات في المدينة وينبع والعلا والحناكية وجامعة طيبة مبنى 12 مدرج 103 وكليات البنات بينبع البحر والعلا وكلية المجتمع للبنات في الحناكية 
-والخميس الموافق 26/7/1428هـ اقفال باب الترشيح للانتساب في كليات البنات في موقع الجامعة على الانترنت
- ومن السبت الى الاربعاء الموافق 28/7/1428هـ 2/8/1428هـ القبول الفوري لطالبات الانتساب في كليات البنات وجامعة طيبة مبنى 12 مدرج 103 كلية التربية للبنات بينبع البحر وكلية التربية للبنات بالعلا 
-والخميس الموافق 29/7/1428هـ اقفال باب الترشيح لكلية المجتمع ..
-ومن السبت الى الاربعاء 28/7/1428هـ 2/8/1428هـ القبول الفوري في كلية المجتمع لطلاب الصالة الرياضية وطالبات مبنى 12 مدرج 103 
-والخميس الموافق 3/8/1428هـ اقفال باب الترشيح لبرامج السنة التأهيلية والدبلوم التربوي لعمادة خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر في موقع الجامعة على الانترنت 
-ومن السبت الى الاربعاء الموافق 5/8/1428هـ 9/8/1428هـ القبول الفوري لبرامج السنة التأهيلية والدبلوم التربوي لعمادة خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر وطلاب الصالة الرياضية وطالبات مبنى 12 مدرج 103.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

التمويل و الاستثمار و «المصرفية» و «المعلومات» تخصصات جديدة بجامعة الإمام

عبدالله العماري - الرياض
كشف عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية الدكتور سعد القصيبي عن أن الجامعة ستبدأ القبول لهذا العام في عدد من الأقسام الجديدة في كل من كليتي علوم الحاسب الآلي والمعلومات والاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية.
وقال د . القصيبي: « ان الأقسام الجديدة تشمل قسم دراسة المعلومات الذي ينضم إلى أقسام علوم الحاسب نظم المعلومات والرياضيات والفيزياء بكلية علوم الحاسب وقسمي التمويل والاستثمار والأعمال المصرفية اللذين ينضمان لأقسام الاقتصاد وإدارة الأعمال والمحاسبة بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية» مشيرا الى أن الجامعة ومن خلال تلمسها حاجات سوق العمل ستتوسع في القبول في عدد من الأقسام التي تجد إقبالا في سوق العمل على مخرجاتها. ومن المتوقع أن يبلغ إجمالي عدد المقبولين في الجامعة 15 ألف طالب وطالبة وفقا لما أدلى به مدير الجامعة في تصريح صحفي نشر أمس .

وكانت جامعة الإمام قد حددت عدداً من الشروط للقبول بها تشمل: أن يكون المتقدم أو المتقدمة حاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية من المعاهد العلمية التابعة للجامعة أو الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلهما من داخل المملكة أو خارجها. وألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات ، أداء اختبار القدرات العامة ، أن يحصل المتقدمون من الطلاب في النسبة المركبة على 75 بالمائة فأعلى والنسبة المركبة تمثل (30 بالمائة من اختبار القدرات + 70 بالمائة من معدل الثانوية العامة). فيما يقتصر القبول في كلية الحاسب الآلي على خريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية ويشترط ألا تقل نسبة المتقدم عن 88 بالمائة في اختبار الثانوية, وفي النسبة المركبة عن 83 بالمائة ، أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك. أن يجتاز المتقدم لقسم اللغة الإنجليزية وآدابها بكلية اللغات والترجمة بالرياض اختبار تحديد المستوى الذي يجريه القسم المختص. أن يكون المتقدم لائقًا طبيًا. وأن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه للدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة. 
وتشمل كليات الجامعة الأقسام التالية:
كلية الشريعة في الرياض الشريعة، الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية
كلية اللغة العربية في الرياض 
اللغة العربية كلية أصول الدين في الرياض أصول الدين
كلية العلوم الاجتماعية في الرياض
التاريخ، الجغرافيا، الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية ، علم النفس، المكتبات والمعلومات.
كلية الدعوة والإعلام في الرياض الدعوة، الإعلام
كلية اللغات والترجمة في الرياض اللغة الإنجليزية وآدابها
كلية علوم الحاسب والمعلومات الحاسب الآلي في الرياض
مركز دراسة الطالبات في الرياض الشريعة، اللغة العربية، أصول الدين، الدعوة، المكتبات، اللغة الإنجليزية، الحاسب الآلي
كلية المجتمع في محافظة شقراء اللغة الإنجليزية، الحاسب الآلي ، الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية،
كلية المجتمع في محافظة الخرج اللغة الإنجليزية، الحاسب الآلي، الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية
كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية الشريعة، أصول الدين، اللغة العربية، الجغرافيا، الإدارة في الأحساء

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....7&I=501146&G=4

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح القبول لخريجي الثانوية في القوات البرية 


*الرياض - واس 
أعلنت اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلبة القوات البرية بقيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية عن فتح باب القبول لحملة شهادة الثانوية العامة (قسم العلوم الطبيعية) نسبة 80 في المائة فأعلى من خريجي هذا العام أو العام الماضي يمنح بعدها المتقدم رتبة جندي أول صحي. ودعت اللجنة راغبي الالتحاق مراجعة مكاتب التجنيد في كل من المنطقة الشمالية - حفر الباطن - والمنطقة الشمالية الغربية - تبوك - والمنطقة الجنوبية - خميس مشيط، اعتباراً من السبت المقبل الموافق 15-6- 1428هـ ولمدة أسبوع مصطحبين معهم أساس المؤهلات المطلوبة وبطاقة الأحوال المدنية. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/104735/ln3d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الأمير سلطان تعلن فتح القبول 

*الرياض - «الجزيرة» 
أعلنت جامعة الأمير سلطان عن فتح باب القبول للفصل الأول من العام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ ابتداء من يوم الثلاثاء 11 جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ الموافق 26 يونيو 2007م على أن يعقد اختبار القبول يوم الثلاثاء 18 جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ الموافق 3 يوليو 2007م. صرح بذلك مدير الجامعة الدكتور أحمد بن صالح اليماني ، مضيفاً أن الجامعة - ضمن اتفاقيات التعاون الأكاديمي والثقافي التي تعقدها مع بعض الجامعات العالمية المرموقة - قد حققت هذا العام إنجازات جديدة تتمثل في برنامج التوأمة بين برامج الجامعة وبرامج جامعة كانسس الأمريكية، إضافة إلى إنشاء وحدة أكاديمية متخصصة في صعوبات التعلم تعتبر وحيدة من نوعها في الشرق الأوسط بدعم من مركز الأمير سلمان لأبحاث الإعاقة وبالتعاون مع كلية لاند مارك الأمريكية ومنظمة اليونسكو. وستبدأ هذه الوحدة العمل خلال الفصل القادم. 

وأضاف الدكتور اليماني أن هذه الإنجازات تضاف إلى إنجازات الجامعة السابقة التي من بينها توقيع اتفاقية ارتباط أكاديمي مع أعرق جامعات العالم (جامعة أكسفورد) في بريطانيا كجزء من الاتفاقية الموقعة بين صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام وبين رئيس جامعة أكسفورد. وتتضمن هذه الاتفاقية جوانب تتعلق بتطوير برامج ودورات تخصصية مشتركة بين الجامعتين، وتبادل الطلاب وزيارة أعضاء هيئة التدريس، كما تتضمن إمكانية أن يمضي طلاب جامعة الأمير سلطان عاماً دراسياً كاملاً في جامعة أكسفورد، مع إتاحة الفرصة للمتميزين من خريجي جامعة الأمير سلطان لإكمال دراساتهم العليا في جامعة أكسفورد. 

وأضاف الدكتور اليماني قائلاً: إن جامعة الأمير سلطان تتميز كذلك بوجود برنامج دولي للزيارات الطلابية الصيفية، حيث نظمت رحلة طلابية خلال العام الماضي إلى ألمانيا بالتعاون مع جامعة هامبورغ تميزت ببرنامج علمي وثقافي وترفيهي حافل، واستمراراً لهذا البرنامج تأتي رحلة هذا الصيف إلى جامعة كانسس الأمريكية في إطار الاتفاق الذي تم توقيعه مؤخراً بين الجامعتين. وتتميز جامعة الأمير سلطان كذلك بوجود سنة تحضيرية هدفها تطوير قدرات الطلاب في اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات والحاسب الآلي. 

الجدير بالذكر أن الجامعة تمنح درجة البكالوريوس في عدة تخصصات هي: نظم المعلومات وعلوم الحاسب والمالية والمحاسبة والتسويق (للبنين)، نظم المعلومات وعلوم الحاسب واللغويات التطبيقية واللغويات الحاسوبية والترجمة وهندسة التصميم الداخلي والقانون (للبنات). 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/104735/ln6d.htm

----------


## امصفقتها الدنيا

مرحبا

متى يبدأ التسجيل في كلية الملك خالد العسكرية الطبيه للبنات؟
وجزيتم

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جبت لكم اليوم دليل بمواقع الجامعات و الكليات

لنبدأ أولاً بموقع وزارة التعليم العالي
http://www.mohe.gov.sa/detail.asp?In...tekey=MainPage



// مواقع الجامعات //
جامعة الملك سعود
www.ksu.edu.sa

جامعة الملك فيصل
www.kfu.edu.sa

جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن
www.kfupm.edu.sa

الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة
www.iu.edu.sa 

جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود
www.imamu.edu.sa

جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
www.kaau.edu.sa

جامعة الملك خالد
www.kku.edu.sa

جامعة أم القرى
www.uqu.edu.sa

جامعة الجوف 
http://www.ju.edu.sa

جامعة الطائف
http://www.tu.edu.sa

جامعة القصيم
http://www.qandt.net

جامعة جازان
http://www.jazan.edu.sa

جامعة طيبة
http://www.taibahu.edu.sa/

جامعة الملك عبد العزيز الإلكترونية
www.e-kaau.edu.sa 

الجامعة العربية المفتوحة
www.agfund.org


// مواقع الكليات //

كلية الملك فهد الأمنية
www.kfsc.edu.sa 

كلية الاتصالات والمعلومات
www.cti.edu.sa

الكلية التقنية بالدمام
www.dct.gotevot.edu.sa

وكالة كليات البنات
www.gcpa.edu.sa 

كلية الباحة الأهلية للعلوم
www.bics.com.sa

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

الجامعات الأهلية السعودية


1/ جامعة الأمير سلطان ( بنين وبنات )
المدينة : الرياض 
الموقع الإلكتروني : http://www.psu.edu.sa/
التخصصات المعتمدة : التسويق ، المالية ، المحاسبة . حاسب آلي ، نظم معلومات . هندسة تصميم داخلي ، علوم حاسب آلي ، لغة إنجليزية وترجمة .
هاتف : ( 4548489 ) 01
فاكس : ( 4548489 ) 01



2/ الجامعة العربية المفتوحة (بنين وبنات) 
المدينة : الرياض 
الموقع الإلكتروني : www.arabou.org.sa
التخصصات المعتمدة : برنامج تقنية المعلومات والحاسوب ، الدبلوم العام في التربية ، إدارة الأعمال .
هاتف : (2742277 )01
فاكس : (2742696 )01



3/ جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد (بنين وبنات)
المدينة : الخبر
الموقع الإلكتروني : http://www.pmu.edu.sa
التخصصات المعتمدة : إدارة الأعمال ( محاسبة إدارة الأعمال ، الدراسات المالية ، نظم المعلومات الإدارية ، ماجستير تنفيذي في إدارة الأعمال ) تقنية المعلومات ( تقنية المعلومات ، علوم الحاسب ، هندسة الحاسب ) ، الهندسة ( هندسة كهربائية ( ذكور فقط ) ، هندسة ميكانيكية ( ذكور فقط ) ، هندسة مدنية ( ذكور فقط ) ، تصميم داخلي ( إناث فقط ) . 
هاتف : ( 8964554 )03
فاكس : (8964559 ) 03

----------


## عاشقة الوردي



----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بطاقة تعريفية بالبصمة لكل مقبولة
كليات البنات تستقبل الخريجات السبت المقبل

الدمام - ليلى باهمام
يبدأ السبت المقبل 15/6/1428هـ الموافق 30/6/2007م استقبال طلبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية على موقع جامعة الملك فيصل (www.KFu. edu.sa) وحتى 19/6/1428هـ الموافق 4/7/2007م.
ويأتي ذلك بعد انضمام كليتي الآداب والعلوم للبنات بالدمام وكلية التربية للبنات بالخفجي وكليتي التربية الاقسام العلمية والادبية بحفر الباطن تحت مظلة جامعة الملك فيصل بعد صدور قرار ضم كليات البنات للتعليم العالي.

ويعتمد القبول على نسبة الثانوية العامة لمعظم التخصصات فيما يتم التنسيق لاجراءات القبول لبعض التخصصات مع الكليات حيث ستجرى اختبارات القبول خلال الفترة من يوم الاحد 1/7/1428هـ وحتى الاربعاء 4/7/1428هـ.

كما سيتم فرز جميع المتقدمات للقبول بعد التقديم (حسب الرغبة) بناء على نسبة الثانوية العامة واجتياز اختبار القبول في بعض التخصصات ثم يتم العدد المحدد لكل كلية (انتظاما) فيما يتم تحويل بقية المتقدمات الى نظام الانتساب وفق الطاقة الاستيعابية لكل كلية.

وتطبع الكشوف في الطبية في عمادة القبول والتسجيل للطالبات المقبولات بعد اعتماد النتائج من قبل مدير الجامعة وترسل الكشوف الى مقار الكليات لتسليمها للطالبات واستلام اصول الشهادات منهن ومطابقة النسبة المحددة فيما تم ادخاله في طلب الالتحاق اثناء التقديم للجامعة حيث سيتم اعلان نتائج القبول لجميع كليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية عن طريق موقع الجامعة يوم الاربعاء 18/7/1428هـ الموافق 1/8/2007م وتجري اختبارات اللياقة المهنية (المقابلة الشخصية) للطالبات المقبولات (انتظاما) بكليات البنات التابعة للجامعة وتسلم الاوراق الاصلية يوم السبت 21/7/1428هـ الموافق 8/8/2007م لكل كلية في موقعها، اما الطالبات المقبولات (انتسابا) فسيتم فقط استلام اصول شهاداتهن وفق القوائم المرفقة لكل كلية دون اجراء مقابلة لهن.

وترسل بطاقة تعريفية لكل طالبة مكونة من جزءين يحويان بيانات الطالبة وبصمتها للتحقق من شخصية الطالبة المتقدمة للكليات والتي تم قبولها، حيث ستقوم الطالبة بتعبئة البطاقة اثناء اجراء المقابلة الشخصية ثم تحتفظ الجامعة بأحد الجزءين فيما يبقى الجزء الثاني مع الطالبة لابرازة حال المقابلة الشخصية.

وذكر مصدر في ادارة كليات البنات ان تسجيل المواد للطالبات المستجدات سيتم الكترونيا على موقع الجامعة من خلال برنامج بانر وذلك ابتداء من يوم السبت 19/8/1428هـ الموافق 1/9/2007م وحتى يوم السبت 26/8/1428هـ الموافق 8/9/2007م مشيرا الى ان الدراسة للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ ستبدأ بمشيئة الله تعالى يوم السبت 26/8/1428هـ الموافق 8/9/2007م.

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....8&I=501365&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

450 طالبا وطالبـة تقدموا لجامعة الأمير محمّد بن فهـد




من التسجيل والقبول 

الدمام - سعد الغانم
بدأت جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد بإجراء المقابلات الشخصية للطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين للحصول على مقعد دراسي خلال الفصل الأول للموسم الدراسي القادم حيث يتم إجراء المقابلة الشخصية للمتقدمين بالإضافة إلى اختبار تحديد المستوى في اللغة الانجليزية ، ويشرف على ذلك لجنة مكونة من الأخصائيين والأكاديميين ، وكانت جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد قد بدأت إجراءات التسجيل والقبول قبل ثلاثة أسابيع تقريباً ، ووصل عدد المتقدمين حتى الآن إلى أكثر من 450 طالبا وطالبة ، حيث سيتم اختيار عدد محدد من الطلبة والطالبات للدراسة خلال الفصل الدراسي الثاني .. وذلك بعد اجتيازهم المقابلة الشخصية والاختبار التحريري .

وأعدت الجامعة برنامجاً لتهيئة الطلاب المقبولين قبل بدء الدراسة من اجل تعريفهم على البرامج الأكاديمية بالسنة التحضيرية وطرق تنفيذها.
يذكر أن أبواب القبول والتسجيل ما زالت مستمرة حتى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 15/8/2007 . 

وكانت الجامعة قد أعلنت عن فتح باب القبول للطلاب والطالبات من السعوديين وغير السعوديين ، حيث يمكن للطلاب تعبئة طلبات القبول وتقديمها إلكترونياً عبر موقع الجامعة على شبكة الإنترنت www.pmu.edu.sa أو تقديم الطلبات مباشرة إلى إدارة القبول والتسجيل بالحرم الجامعي . 

وتشترط الجامعة لقبول طلابها الجدد حصول الطالب على معدل لا يقل عن 80 بالمائة في اختبار الثانوية العامة ، و معدل لا يقل عن 60 بالمائة من اختبار القدرات بالإضافة إلى اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية والتي تجريها الجامعة لجميع الطلاب المتقدمين .

يذكر أن الجامعة تدير كافة عمليات القبول والتسجيل إلكترونياً .. وذلك بدءا من تقديم الطلبات وانتهاء بعملية القبول النهائي والتسجيل بالجامعة وإصدار الرقم الجامعي والجدول الدراسي.

من جهته أكد عمر جودت موسى منسق الامتحانات والمقابلات الشخصية ان جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد استخدمت نظام البلاك بورد في طرح اختبار تحديد المستوى للطلاب مع القيام بالتجربة على بعض الطلاب للتأكد من مصداقية الاختبار واعتماديته . 


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....8&I=501367&G=4

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

تسجيل فوري في كلية الشريعة بالاحساء

عبدالله الخماس - الاحساء
اكد وكيل كلية الشريعة والدراسات الاسلامية بمحافظة الاحساء الدكتور عبداللطيف النعيم ان الكلية ستبدأ في استقبال طلبات القبول والتسجيل في الكلية ابتداء من يوم 22-6/ وحتى 26/6/ 1428 هجرية واشار النعيم الى ان الكلية فتحت المجال للطلاب في التسجيل في جميع التخصصات مبينا ان هناك برنامجا مخصصا للقبول في الكلية حيث سيكون القبول فوريا .

ويقتصر القبول في كلية الحاسب الآلي على خريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية, ويشترط ألا تقل نسبة المتقدم عن 88% في اختبار الثانوية, وفي النسبة المركبة عن 83 بالمائة وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك و أن يجتاز المتقدم لقسم اللغة الإنجليزية وآدابها بكلية اللغات والترجمة بالرياض اختبار تحديد المستوى الذي يجريه القسم المختص و أن يكون المتقدم لائقًا طبيًا وأن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه للدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة. 

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....8&I=501370&G=4

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

الدكتور الوزرة ل(الجزيرة): 
كلية الآداب والعلوم بوادي الدواسر تستقبل الطلاب في عامها الأول في 4 تخصصات 


*وادي الدواسر - قبلان الحزيمي 
زفّ المشرف على مشروع كلية الآداب والعلوم بمحافظة وادي الدواسر الدكتور مبارك بن محمد الحماد الوزرة البشرى لجميع طلاب محافظة وادي الدواسر والمحافظات المجاورة لها بفتح باب القبول والتسجيل في الكلية مع مطلع العام الدراسي الجديد 1428- 1429هـ في عامها الأول، بعد صدور موافقة خادم الحرمين الشريفين - حفظه الله - على افتتاحها، وقد أكد الوزرة في حديثه للجزيرة أنّ كلية الآداب والعلوم التابعة لجامعة الملك سعود تمنح درجة البكلوريوس ومدة الدراسة بها 4 سنوات، وسوف تستقبل خريجي الثانوية العامة كمستجدين في المستوى الأول، كما ستستقبل الطلاب الراغبين في التحويل من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض أو أي جامعة أخرى في المستوى الأول أيضاً، مشيراً إلى أن تجهيزات الكلية تجري على قدم وساق وفق ما خطط له، فقد تم الانتهاء من إعداد وتوظيف طاقم العمل بالكلية من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والموظفين والفنيين. 

وعن التخصصات التي سيتم القبول بها قال الوزرة: سوف يتم القبول في 4 تخصصات روعي فيها الحاجة إلى سوق العمل، وهي الرياضيات وعلوم الحاسب الآلي واللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية، مضيفاً أنه سيتم القبول في الكلية وفقاً للجدول المعلن من جامعة الملك سعود والمبين في موقع الجامعة على شبكة الإنترنت، مشيراً إلى أنه سوف يحدد موقع الاستقبال في محافظة وادي الدواسر لاحقاً، ومن لديه مزيد من الاستفسار فبإمكانه مراجعة مركز ارتباط الكلية الواقع في مبنى المستودعات المركزية التابعة لإدارة التربية والتعليم بمحافظة وادي الدواسر .. رافعاً شكره نيابة عن طلاب وأهالي المحافظة لولاة الأمر - حفظهم الله - وعلى رأسهم خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز وسمو ولي عهده الأمين صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز ولسمو أمير منطقة الرياض صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز صاحب المتابعة المستمرة لكل ما يخدم أبناء وأهالي محافظة وادي الدواسر، والشكر موصول لمعالي وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور خالد بن محمد العنقري ولمعالي مدير جامعة الملك سعود الدكتور عبد الله العثمان، على ما يبذلونه من جهود لراحة أبنائهم الطلاب في جميع أنحاء المملكة، وتخفيف عناء السفر عليهم وعلى أولياء أمورهم من أجل الحصول على الشهادة الجامعية. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/100595/ln19d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

(طب) جامعة الملك سعود تفتتح باب القبول... والعلوم الطبية تستقبل أولى دفعاتها 

*«الجزيرة» - حسين فقيه 
يبدأ يوم السبت التاسع والعشرين من شهر جمادى الآخرة الجاري 1428هـ (الموافق 14-7-2007م) التقديم للالتحاق بكليتي الطب والعلوم الطبية بجامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز للعلوم الصحية، ويستمر حتى 7-7- 1428هـ (الموافق 21-7- 2007م) وذلك عن طريق الإنترنت عبر الموقع com.ksau- hs.edu.sa وستكون فرصة القبول بكلية الطب متاحة لأول مرة لخريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية، كما تستقبل كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية أول دفعة لها مع بداية العام الجامعي الجديد. 

صرح بذلك الأستاذ الدكتور علي التويجري عميد القبول والتسجيل وشؤون الطلاب، قائلاً: إن القبول بكلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية التي ستبدأ مسيرتها الدراسية لأول مرة العام القادم بمشيئة الله سيكون مقتصراً على ثلاثة تخصصات في الوقت الحالي هي: علوم المختبرات والعلاج التنفسي وخدمات الطوارئ والإسعاف، منوهاً إلى أن كلية الطب قد فتحت أبوابها قبل ثلاث سنوات عبر مسار خريجي الجامعات. 

وأوضح أن الجامعة تواصل استعداداتها الآن لاستقبال دفعتها الجديدة للعام القادم، وأن إجراءات التسجيل والقبول تواصل الآن مسارها بمتابعة مباشرة ومتصلة من وكيل الجامعة وعميد كلية الطب الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله العيسى. 

وأضاف: إن القبول لهذا العام مخصص للطلاب فقط، ويتطلب القبول في الكليتين أن يكون المتقدم من خريجي هذا العام وحاصلاً على معدل 90% في الثانوية العامة - قسم علوم طبيعية، وعلى نتيجة اختبار القدرات والاختبار التحصيلي الموحد للكليات الصحية التي يقدمها المركز الوطني للقياس والتقديم، وأن اختبار القدرات سيعقد بإذن الله في الفترة من السبت إلى الخميس 8-13- 6-1428هـ (الموافق من 23-28-6-2007م)، في حين يعقد الاختبار التحصيلي في الفترة من الثلاثاء إلى الخميس 25-27-6- 1428هـ (الموافق من 10- 12-7-2007م)، ويمكن معرفة مكان انعقاد الاختبارين وتاريخهما عن طريق تصفح الموقع الإلكتروني لمركز القياس www.qiyas.org . 

وتابع موضحاً أن أولوية القبول ستعطى للحاصلين على أعلى نسبة في الدرجة المكافئة، إذ يؤخذ في الاعتبار حساب هذه الدرجة من معدل الثانوية العامة ونتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي، بالإضافة إلى اختبار القدرات، ويمكن للراغبين في معلومات أكثر عن حساب هذه النسبة مراجعة الموقع على شبكة الإنترنت، مشيراً إلى أن نتائج القبول والإعلان عن حضور المقابلة الشخصية سيكون على مراحل عبر الإنترنت في الفترة من الأحد إلى الاثنين 8-16-7-1428هـ الموافق من 22-30-7-2007م) للمقابلات الشخصية والقبول الفوري والمباشر لكلية الطب وتسليم أصول الشهادات. 

ولفت الانتباه إلى أن كليتي الطب والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية تتبعان لجامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز للعلوم الصحية، وهي جامعة حكومية مجانية تخضع لأنظمة وزارة التعليم العالي ويحصل الطالب على مكافأة شهرية كما هو معمول به في جامعات المملكة. 

وأشار في ختام حديثه إلى أن النظام الإلكتروني الذي صممته وطورته كلية الطب يساعد الطالب على استكمال إجراءات التسجيل بنفسه دون مشقة، ويمكنه من متابعة إجراءات التسجيل عبر اسم المستخدم الذي يحصل عليه بعد إكمال عملية التسجيل أو عبر بريده الإلكتروني لمعرفة موعد المقابلة الشخصية في حالة توفر شروط قبوله وتوفر المقاعد.تجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلية الطب تضم جميع التخصصات الطبية الإكلينكية وتطبق أفضل مناهج التعليم الطبي المبني على حل المشكلات عبر مجموعات عمل صغيرة تقود إلى تطوير ملكة التفكير المستقل لدى الطلاب باستثارة طاقاتهم الذهنية وتعويدهم على التصرف السريع والحصيف، وتتبنى كذلك معايير حرفية أكاديمية وتدريبية عالية في بيئة نموذجية تحفز على التميز في التعليم والبحث فيما يتعلق بالمرضى ورعايتهم مع استخدام أمثل لتقنية المعلومات. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/100595/ln25d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الإمام تحدد مواعيد وشروط القبول للطلاب والطالبات 




*«الجزيرة» - ياسر الجلاجل 
أعلنت عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية مواعيد وشروط قبول الطلاب والطالبات للدراسة انتظاما في الجامعة للفصل الدراسي الأول للطلاب والأول والثاني للطالبات من العام الجامعي 1428- 1429هـ، وذلك في كليات الجامعة بالرياض اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 7-7- 1428هـ. صرح بذلك عميد شؤون القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة د. سعد بن عبد العزيز القصيبي. كما أوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل أن قبول الطالبات لهذا العام سيتم لمرة واحدة ويشتمل على فصلين الأول والثاني، وأكد أن قبول الطالبات لهذا العام سيتم وفق آلية تطبق لأول مرة تتمثل في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية في منطقة الرياض وجاء تطبيق ذلك حرصا من وزارة التعليم العالي على تقديم أفضل الفرص للالتحاق بالجامعات بمنطقة الرياض، وبالنسبة للقبول سيكون فورياً وحسب النسبة المعلنة - إن شاء الله -. 

أولاً - شروط القبول: 
1 - أن يكون المتقدم حاصلا على الشهادة الثانوية من المعاهد العلمية التابعة للجامعة أو الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلهما من داخل المملكة أو خارجها. 
2 - ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات. 
3 - أن يحصل المتقدمون من الطلاب في النسبة المركبة على 75% فأعلى، والنسبة المركبة تمثل: (30% من اختبارات القدرات + 70% من معدل الثانوية العامة) وبالنسبة للطالبات الحصول على نسبة (85% من معدل الشهادة الثانوية) فأعلى. 
4 - يقتصر القبول في كلية علوم الحاسب الآلي على خريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية، ويشترط ألا تقل نسبة المتقدم عن 88% في اختبار الثانوية، وفي النسبة المركبة عن 83% (للطلاب فقط) أما بالنسبة للطالبات فيشترط ألا يقل عن 90%. ويشترط القبول لكلية العلوم 85% علمي و80% مركبة للطلاب. ويشترط القبول لكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية على نسبة المتقدم 85% في الثانوية و80% في النسبة المركبة. 
5 - أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك. 
6 - أن يجتاز المتقدم لقسم اللغة الإنجليزية وآدابها بكلية اللغات والترجمة بالرياض اختبار تحديد المستوى الذي يجريه القسم المختص. 
7 - أن يكون لائقاً طبياً. 
8 - أن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة، وموافقة ولي الأمر بالنسبة للطالبات. 

المستندات المطلوبة: 
1 - أصل استمارة النجاح في الشهادة الثانوية، مع ثلاث صور منها. 
2 - أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، مع ثلاث صور منها. 
3 - ثلاث صور من بطاقة الأحوال للطالب وثلاث صور من دفتر العائلة للطالبات، مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة. 
4 - أربع صور شمسية حديثة، مقاس (4?6) سم، مع كتابة اسم الطالب خلف كل منها (للطلاب فقط). 
5 - إحضار موافقة العمل على الدراسة إذا كان المتقدم موظفاً، وموافقة ولي الأمر بالنسبة للطالبات. 

ثانياً: تنظيم استقبال الطلاب المنتظمين: 
للفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي 1428- 1429هـ في الفترة من 7-7- 1428هـ إلى نهاية 25-7- 1428هـوسيكون تسجيل الطلاب في معرض الكتاب في المدينة الجامعية، والدخول من البوابة رقم (1) - 

ثالثاً: تنظيم استقبال الطالبات المنتظمات: 
للفصل الدراسي الأول والثاني من العام الجامعي 1428-1429هـ في الفترة من 7-7-1428هـ إلى نهاية 25- 7-1428هـوسيكون تسجيل الطالبات في مركز دراسة الطالبات في الملز - بمشيئة الله تعالى -. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/100595/ln27d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الإمام تحدد مواعيد وشروط القبول للطلاب والطالبات 




*«الجزيرة» - ياسر الجلاجل 
أعلنت عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية مواعيد وشروط قبول الطلاب والطالبات للدراسة انتظاما في الجامعة للفصل الدراسي الأول للطلاب والأول والثاني للطالبات من العام الجامعي 1428- 1429هـ، وذلك في كليات الجامعة بالرياض اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 7-7- 1428هـ. صرح بذلك عميد شؤون القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة د. سعد بن عبد العزيز القصيبي. كما أوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل أن قبول الطالبات لهذا العام سيتم لمرة واحدة ويشتمل على فصلين الأول والثاني، وأكد أن قبول الطالبات لهذا العام سيتم وفق آلية تطبق لأول مرة تتمثل في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية في منطقة الرياض وجاء تطبيق ذلك حرصا من وزارة التعليم العالي على تقديم أفضل الفرص للالتحاق بالجامعات بمنطقة الرياض، وبالنسبة للقبول سيكون فورياً وحسب النسبة المعلنة - إن شاء الله -.  
أولاً - شروط القبول: 
1 - أن يكون المتقدم حاصلا على الشهادة الثانوية من المعاهد العلمية التابعة للجامعة أو الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلهما من داخل المملكة أو خارجها. 
2 - ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات. 
3 - أن يحصل المتقدمون من الطلاب في النسبة المركبة على 75% فأعلى، والنسبة المركبة تمثل: (30% من اختبارات القدرات + 70% من معدل الثانوية العامة) وبالنسبة للطالبات الحصول على نسبة (85% من معدل الشهادة الثانوية) فأعلى. 
4 - يقتصر القبول في كلية علوم الحاسب الآلي على خريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية، ويشترط ألا تقل نسبة المتقدم عن 88% في اختبار الثانوية، وفي النسبة المركبة عن 83% (للطلاب فقط) أما بالنسبة للطالبات فيشترط ألا يقل عن 90%. ويشترط القبول لكلية العلوم 85% علمي و80% مركبة للطلاب. ويشترط القبول لكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية على نسبة المتقدم 85% في الثانوية و80% في النسبة المركبة. 
5 - أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك. 
6 - أن يجتاز المتقدم لقسم اللغة الإنجليزية وآدابها بكلية اللغات والترجمة بالرياض اختبار تحديد المستوى الذي يجريه القسم المختص. 
7 - أن يكون لائقاً طبياً. 
8 - أن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة، وموافقة ولي الأمر بالنسبة للطالبات.  
المستندات المطلوبة: 
1 - أصل استمارة النجاح في الشهادة الثانوية، مع ثلاث صور منها. 
2 - أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، مع ثلاث صور منها. 
3 - ثلاث صور من بطاقة الأحوال للطالب وثلاث صور من دفتر العائلة للطالبات، مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة. 
4 - أربع صور شمسية حديثة، مقاس (4?6) سم، مع كتابة اسم الطالب خلف كل منها (للطلاب فقط). 
5 - إحضار موافقة العمل على الدراسة إذا كان المتقدم موظفاً، وموافقة ولي الأمر بالنسبة للطالبات.  
ثانياً: تنظيم استقبال الطلاب المنتظمين: 
للفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي 1428- 1429هـ في الفترة من 7-7- 1428هـ إلى نهاية 25-7- 1428هـوسيكون تسجيل الطلاب في معرض الكتاب في المدينة الجامعية، والدخول من البوابة رقم (1) -  
ثالثاً: تنظيم استقبال الطالبات المنتظمات: 
للفصل الدراسي الأول والثاني من العام الجامعي 1428-1429هـ في الفترة من 7-7-1428هـ إلى نهاية 25- 7-1428هـوسيكون تسجيل الطالبات في مركز دراسة الطالبات في الملز - بمشيئة الله تعالى -.  
http://www.al-jazirah.com/100595/ln27d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة «نايف» تحدد مواعيد القبول في كلياتها 

الرياض الحياة - 25/06/07//
أعلنـــت إدارة القبـــــول والتسجيل في جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية فتح باب القبول للترشيح لدرجات الدكتوراه والماجستير والدبلوم، في كلية الدراسات العليا للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ، في أقسام: العلوم الشرطية، العدالة الجنائية، العلوم الإدارية، العلوم الاجتماعية.
وذكر مديـــر إدارة القبول والتسجيل في جامعة «نايف» مصطفى المرغلاني ، أن آخر موعد لقبول طلبات الالتحاق في كلية علوم الأدلة الجنائية للدبلومين المهني والعالي في علوم الأدلة الجنائية هو 15-8-2007.
وقال انه يُشترط للقبول في الدبلوم المهني أن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة (تخصص علوم طبيعية)، مع خبرة في المختبرات الجنائية أو المختبرات المماثلة لا تقل عن عامين، أو (العلوم الشرعية) مع خبرة في المختبرات الجنائية أو المماثلة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أعوام، مع التفرغ التام طوال مدة الدراسة.

ودعا مدير إدارة القبول والتسجيل في جامعة «نايف» الراغبين في الدراسة إلى تقديم طلباتهم مباشرة إلى إدارة القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة، أو الاتصال بهاتف رقم 2463444 للاستفسار.


http://www.daralhayat.com/arab_news/...fe7/story.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول ألفي طالبة في كليات البنات و 300 طالب بالمعلمين

أحمد الهبدان-الأحساء
أكد مدير عام إدارة كليات التربية للبنات بالأحساء عمر بن عبد الله الصويغ أن العدد المتوقع قبوله هذا العام في كليات الأحساء حوالي 2000 طالبة، وشدد على أن التسجيل سيكون عن طريق (البانر) على موقع جامعة الملك فيصل فقط بنفس الشروط التي أعلنتها الجامعة وهو ما ينطبق على جميع كليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية. 

من جانبه أوضح عميد كلية المعلمين بمحافظة الأحساء الدكتور عبد الله الجغيمان أن التسجيل في الكلية وبعد انضمامها للتعليم العالي هذا العام سيكون عن طريق (البانر) وبنفس الشروط التي أعلنتها جامعة الملك فيصل وتوقع قبول عدد يتراوح بين 250 إلى 300 طالب في الكلية.

يشار إلى أن كليات التربية للبنات بأقسامها العلمية والأدبية وكليتي المعلمين في الأحساء والدمام قد انضمت من يوم الأربعاء الماضي إلى جامعة الملك فيصل وتخضع لأنظمة ولوائح وزارة التعليم العالي.


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....9&I=501710&G=5

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة أم القرى تبدأ استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالدبلوم العام 

مكة المكرمة - عمار الجبيري 
تبدأ عمادة الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى يوم السبت المقبل الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري في استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق للحصول على الدبلوم العام في التربية للطلاب والطالبات. وأوضح مدير إدارة عمادة الدراسات العليا محمد بن علي الجعيد أن قبول الطلبات سيستمر حتى نهاية دوام يوم الثلاثاء الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري، فيما حددت يوم السبت التاسع والعشرين لاستقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بقسم المحاسبة ويستمر القبول حتى اليوم السابع من شهر رجب المقبل. وحددت اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر رجب المقبل لإجراء الاختبارات التحريرية للمتقدمين ويوم الأربعاء الثامن عشر لإجراء المقابلات الشخصية. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/96774/ln12d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان بدء التقديم للالتحاق بالكليات العسكرية للعام المقبل





الرياض الحياة - 26/06/07//
أعلنت اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلاب الكليات العسكرية في وزارة الدفاع والطيران، عن فتح باب التسجيل والقبول، واستعادة نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولي ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول، اعتباراً من السبت المقبل حتى نهاية دوام الخميس الموافق 27 من الشهر الجاري، وذلك من الساعة السادسة صباحاً حتى الساعة السادسة مساء، في المكاتب التي تسلّم منها النموذج لراغبي الالتحاق بالكليات العسكرية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع والطيران، لخريجي الثانوية العامة التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم لهذا العام 1428هـ، لتخصصات العلوم الطبيعية والتقنية.

واشترطت اللجنة على المتقدم بعد إكمال المرفقات المطلوبة الموضحة في نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولي، أن يكون سعودي الأصل والمنشأ والولادة، ويُستثنى من ذلك من وُلد ونشأ مع والده، الذي وجد لظروف العمل أو الدراسة أو الإجازة خارج السعودية، شرط ألا يحمل جواز ولا جنسية البلد الذي ولد فيه، وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك، وأن يكون حاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم «النظام النهاري» تخصص علوم طبيعية أو تقنية فقط، وأن يكون من خريجي هذا العام ولا يقبل خريجو الأعوام الماضية.

كما اشترطت على المتقدم ألا تقل النسبة المئوية في الثانوية عن 80 في المئة، وأن يُحضر ما يثبت تأديته اختبار القدرات العامة، وألا يقل عمره عن 17 عاماً ولا يزيد على 22 عاماً عند بدء العام الدراسي الحالي.

وأن يجتاز الفحصين الطبيين الأولي والنهائي، والمقابلة الشخصية، وأن يكون غير متزوج، وأن يجتاز اختبارات القبول الشامل واللياقة البدنية، وأن يجتاز اختبار القدرات الخاصة للكليات التي تحتاج إلى ذلك.

وبينت اللجنة أن نماذج طلب الالتحاق الأولي تعاد الى مكاتب التسجيل الآتية: الرياض: مكتب اللجنة المركزية في كلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية في العيينة، البوابة الشمالية للكلية (بوابة سلطانة).
المنطقة الجنوبية: مركز الإسناد الهندسي في خميس مشيط.
المنطقة الغربية: قيادة المنطقة الغربية في جدة، المنطقة الشمالية الغربية: بوابة مركز ومدرسة المظلات الشرقية التابعة لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز العسكرية في تبوك.
المنطقة الشرقية: مركز التدريب التابع لمدينة الملك فهد العسكرية في الشرقية. 
منطقة المدينة المنورة: قيادة منطقة المدينة المنورة. 
منطقة القصيم: معهد طيران القوات البرية في القصيم (البوابة الرئيسية).

وأشارت اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلاب الكليات العسكرية في وزارة الدفاع والطيران، إلى أن التسجيل سيكون على النحو الآتي: 
يومي السبت والأحد الموافقين 15 و 16 من جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ، النسبة المئوية من 95 الى 100 في المئة، من الساعة 6 صباحاً الى 6 مساء. 
يومي الإثنين والثلثاء الموافقين 17 و 18 من جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ، النسبة المئوية من 90 الى 94.9 في المئة، من الساعة 6 صباحاً الى 6 مساء. 
أيام الأربعاء والخميس والسبت 19 و20 و 22 من جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ، النسبة المئوية من 85 الى 89.9 في المئة، من الساعة 6 صباحاً الى 6 مساء.
الأحد والاثنين والثلثاء 23 و24 و 25 من جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ، النسبة المئوية من 80 الى 84.9 في المئة، من الساعة 6 صباحاً الى 6 مساء.
يومي الأربعاء والخميس 26 و27 من جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ، للمتأخرين من الساعة 6 صباحاً الى 6 مساء.

ولفتت اللجنة النظر إلى أن باب التسجيل والقبول سيقفل يوم الخميس الموافق 27 من جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ، عند الساعة السادسة مساء، ولن يقبل بعد ذلك أي نموذج طلب التحاق أولي.

http://www.daralhayat.com/arab_news/...597/story.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

أربعة أيام للتقديم في جامعة حائل ورسائل SMS للمقبولين 

مفرح الرشيدي – حائل 
أكد الدكتور بدر بن عبدالله العردان المشرف العام على كليات البنات بجامعة حائل ان القبول في كلية التربية في حائل يبدأ مطلع شهر رجب المقبل في تسعة تخصصات هي الرياضيات والأحياء والكيمياء والفيزياء والاقتصاد المنزلي والتربية الإسلامية واللغة العربية واللغة الانجليزية والجغرافيا وأضاف العردان ان التقديم سيكون عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الانترنت www.uoh.edu.sa ثم تجرى الاختبارات التحصيلية للمتقدمات في منتصف رجب ثم إعلان النتائج التي ستكون عن طريق رسائل SMS وسيحدد في الرسالة التخصص الذي قبلت فيه المتقدمة.

من جانب آخر أكد علي بن حمود النصر وكيل كلية التقنية لشؤون المتدربين ان القبول في الكلية سيكون في منتصف رجب المقبل عن طريق موقع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني على الانترنت www.gotevot.edu.sa وأضاف النصر ان القبول سيكون في الأقسام الأربعة وهي قسم التقنية الإدارية وقسم تقنية الحاسب وقسم التقنية الكهربائية وقسم التقنية الميكانيكية.

فيما حددت جامعة حائل أربعة أيام للقبول تبدأ من غرة رجب وسيكون القبول عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الانترنت www.oas.uoh.edu.sa في جميع كليات الجامعة وتخصصاتها.

ينضم الطلاب والطالبات المقبولين في الكليات العلمية للجامعة إلى برنامج السنة التحضيرية الذي يعتبر إحدى الركائز الأساسية للدراسة الجامعية ويهدف البرنامج إلى الآتي:
1- تنمية مهارات الطالب والطالبة في استخدام اللغة الانجليزية ليتمكنا من متابعة دراستهما في السنوات الجامعية اللاحقة حيث تعتبر اللغة الانجليزية لغة التدريس الأساسية في الجامعة.
2- تقديم المفاهيم الأساسية للعلوم والرياضيات للطالب والطالبة بطريقة تدعم ثقتهما بنفسيهما وتنمية قدراتهما في هذه المجالات باللغة الانجليزية وباستخدام الحاسب الآلي كوسيلة تعليمية.
3- تعريف الطالب والطالبة بمقررات دراسية ووسائل تقنية جديدة لاكتساب الخبرات من خلال مقررات الحاسب الآلي والهندسة.
4- تحسين مستوى اللياقة البدنية للطلاب والقدرة على التحمل من خلال التربية الرياضية والنشاطات البدنية وكذلك التوعية الصحية للطالبات من خلال مقررات الصحة العامة.
5- اعطاء الطالب والطالبة التوجيه اللازم الذي يساعدهما على التفوق دراسيا في التخصصات المختلفة في الجامعة بعد تعريفهما بمختلف التخصصات المتاحة في الجامعة ومساعدتهما على اختيار التخصص المناسب.


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1004160

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

المدينة تنشر شروط القبول بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وكليتي المعلمين والمجتمع بالشرقية 






المدينة - الدمام 
أعلنت جامعة الملك فهد للتبرول والمعادن شروط التقديم .. وفيما يلي:
1. أن يكون الطالب خريج الثانوية العامة أو الثانوية المطورة (علوم طبيعية) للعام الحالي 1427/1428هـ أو العام الماضي 1426/1427هـ
2. دخول الطالب اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي ، ويحق للطالب استخدام نتيجة الاختبار التي حصل عليها هذا العام أو العام الماضي فقط .
3. دخول الطالب الاختبار التحصيلي لهذا العام 1428هـ الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي .
4. أن لا يسبق للطالب الدراسة في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن أو برنامج الدبلوم الجامعي أو أي من كليات المجتمع التابعة للجامعة .
5. بالنسبة للطلاب غير السعوديين ومن أمهات سعوديات فسوف يعاملون كالسعوديين وذلك حسب الأنظمة والتعليمات .
6. يلغى قبول الطلاب الذين تم إبلاغهم بالقبول ولم يحضروا لتسليم الوثائق الأصلية في الموعد المحدد لهم عند إعلان النتائج

طريقة التقديم:
يجب على الطالب الذي تنطبق عليه شروط التقديم أعلاه تعبئة طلب الالتحاق للجامعة عبر الموقع الإلكتروني لإدارة القبول وتعبئة جميع البيانات المطلوبة بكل دقة وأمانة ، ويتحمل الطالب جميع التبعات النظامية لأي خطأ فيها. علماً بأن موعد تقديم طلب الالتحاق للجامعة سيكون خلال الفترة من الاثنين إلى الخميس 17-27 جمادى الآخرة 1428هـ الموافق 2-12 يوليو 2007م

إعلان نتائج القبول:
يتم إعلان نتائج المؤهلين للقبول بالجامعة بالوسائل التالية:
- رسالة نصية على رقم جوال الطالب المذكور في طلب الالتحاق 
- عن طريق موقع إدارة القبول . 
- إرسال رسالة على البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بالطالب المسجل في طلب الالتحاق
الوثائق المطلوبة في حال القبول في الجامعة (*):
الكشف الأصلي لعلامات الثانوية العامة أو الثانوية المطورة (علوم طبيعية).
صورة بطاقة الهوية الوطنية (بطاقة الأحوال المدنية) مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة.
شهادة حُسن سيرة وسلوك من المدرسة.
خمس صور حديثة مقاس 4×6 سم.
* سوف تحدد ثلاثة مراكز لاستلام الوثائق المطلوبة من الطلاب في كل من: الظهران، والرياض، وجدة وسوف يتم الإعلان عن مقار اللجان لاحقاً عبر الموقع الإلكتروني لإدارة القبول.


ملاحظة هامة: يقبل الطالب المستجد في برنامج السنة التحضيرية لمدة عام دراسي واحد ، وبعدها يسمح للطالب الالتحاق بأحد التخصصات التي تقدمها كليات الجامعة بناء على تقديراته الدراسية الذي يحققها في السنة التحضيرية.

شروط القبول وإجراءاته في كلية المعلمين في الدمام :
أولاً : شروط القبول .
• أن يكون الطالب سعودي الجنسية ، ويحمل بطاقة الأحوال المدنية ( مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة ) .
• أن يكون حاصلاً على الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أكاديمياً .
• أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك .
• ألا يزيد عمر المتقدم عن (25) خمسة وعشرين سنة عند تقديم الطلب .
• ألا يكون قد مضى على تخرجه أكثر من ثلاث سنوات .
• ألا يكون قد فصل من أي كلية أو جامعة أو أي جهة أخرى لسبب تعليمي أو تأديبي .
• ألا يكون موظفاً، وأن يتفرغ للدراسة. 
• أن يكون لائقاً طبياً ، وخالياً من العاهات التي تعيقه عن مهنة التدريس .
• أن يجتاز المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وأية اختبارات تجريها الكلية .
• الحصول على نسبة لا تقل عن 60% في اختبار القدرات العامة للمركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم مع إحضار إشعار نتيجة الاختبار .
• تعيين خريجي كليات المعلمين مرتبط باجتياز الخريجين اختبار الكفايات التعليمية ، والحاجة للتخصص وتوفر الوظيفة .

ثانياً : المقابلات الشخصية :
يتم إجراء المقابلات الشخصية بالتزامن مع أيام تقديم طلب الالتحاق وفقاً لما يأتي :
1. عند تسجيل الطالب حسب شروط القبول يتم تحويله لإحدى لجان المقابلات الشخصية فوراً .
2. تقوم كل لجنة بإجراء المقابلة وفقاً للمذكرة التفسيرية لبنود المقابلة الشخصية ويستخدم نموذج معين لتدوين نتيجة المقابلة الشخصية . 


رابعاً : اختبار القبول ( التحريري )* .
* ولا يجوز تقديمه أو تأخيره عن هذا الموعد ، ولا يسمح باختبار أي طالب يتخلف عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد ويسقط حقه في القبول نهائياً عند تخلفه عن الاختبار .

خامساً : المفاضلة بين الطلاب المتقدمين لدخول اختبارات القبول التحريرية :
1. تتم المفاضلة بين الطلاب بجمع نقاط المفاضلة التالية لكل طالب.
2. النسبة العامة للنجاح في اختبار الثانوية العامة (50) نقطة .
3. درجة الطالب في المقرر (أو المقررات) التي تناظر التخصص المطلوب (50)نقطة .
4. حداثة التخرج (10) نقاط .
5. درجة مهارات اللغة العربية (40) نقطة خصص منها لاختبار الإملاء (30) نقطة ، وتخصم درجة واحدة عن كل خطأ إملائي ونحوي ، كما خصص للخط (10) نقاط يتم تقديرها من قبل لجنة التصحيح, ويستبعد من الترشيح من يحصل على أقل من (20) نقطة من (40) نقطة .
6. الاختبار التحريري (50) نقطة في جميع التخصصات .
7. اختبار القدرات الخاصة ( 50 ) نقطة في تخصص الدراسات القرآنية فقط .
8. اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم ( 50 ) نقطة . 

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1004161

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مضاعفة أعداد المقبولين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية 

علي بلال - علياء الناجي - الرياض 
أكد عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية الدكتور عبد العزيز بن راشد العبيد أن الجامعة ستضاعف أعداد القبول في بعض الكليات بناء على زيادة الطلب عليها متوقعا قبول نحو (20) ألف طالب وطالبة، وقال العبيدي إن التخصصات التي تمت مضاعفة أعداد الطلاب فيها هي اللغة الإنجليزية وتمت مضاعفتها ثلاثة أضعاف السابق، كما تمت زيادة العدد في كلية اللغة العربية أربعة أضعاف العدد السابق إضافة إلى كليتي الحاسب الآلي واللغة العربية اللتين تمت زيادة أعداد الطلاب فيهما إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما كانت عليه. وبين عميد القبول والتسجيل إن بعض التخصصات الأخرى تم تخفيض أعداد قبول الطلاب إلى الحد الأدنى للقبول، وذلك بسبب قلة الطلب عليها وظيفيا ولن يتم توجيه أي طالب لهذه التخصصات إلا وفق رغبة الطالب نفسه وهذه التخصصات هي أقسام العلوم الاجتماعية والدعوة. وأضاف إن تطبيق الجامعة لنظام القبول الفوري سيساعد الطلاب والطالبات في اختيار التخصص الذي يرغبون دراسته، وبين العبيدي انه تمت زيادة أعداد المقبولات في مركز دراسة الطالبات. من جانبه كشف عميد كلية المعلمين بالرياض الدكتور علي العنان لـ “المدينة” أنه سيتم قبول (600) طالب لهذا العام في عدد من التخصصات وتشمل القرآن والإسلامية والاجتماعيات واللغة العربية والإنجليزية والحاسب الآلي والرياضيات والعلوم ودبلوم محضر المختبر إضافة لدبلوم التأهيل لمسار الرياضيات. كما أكدت مديرة العلاقات العامة بجامعة الأمير سلطان مها العبدان لـ “المدينة” أن أعداد المقبولات هذا العام كحد أقصى (250) طالبة كما أن التخصصات هي اللغة الإنجليزية وتندرج لأقسام “اللغويات التطبيقية، الترجمة، لغويات حاسوبية، مبرمجة اللغة” إضافة لتخصص الحاسب الآلي وتتفرع لأقسام “علوم الحاسب، نظم المعلومات” ومن ضمن التخصصات القانون الدولي والتصميم الداخلي، مشيرة إلى أنه سيتم فتح تخصصات أخرى تواكب سوق العمل.


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1004158

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول بجامعة طيبة 9 رجب


خالد الشلاحي (المدينة المنورة)
أعلنت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة طيبة خطة القبول للعام الجامعي (1428-1429هـ) والمتضمنة لآليات الترشيح والقبول الفوري في كافة برامج وكليات الجامعة والتي اشتملت لأول مرة القبول في البرامج الموحدة للكليات الصحية والعلوم التطبيقية وكذلك القبول في كليات التربية للبنات في المدينة المنورة وينبع والعلا وكلية المجتمع للبنات بالحناكية بالإضافة الى كلية المعلمين في المدينة المنورة.وقد بدأ بالأمس إجراء اختبار القدرات لخريجي الثانوية العامة في مقر الصالة الرياضية، فيما سيتم إجراء الاختبار التحصيلي للمتقدمين للكليات العلمية خلال الفترة من (25-27/6/1428هـ) على أن يتم فتح باب الترشيح لكافة البرامج والكليات والمراحل الدراسية في الجامعة خلال الفترة من 9-19 رجب المقبل من خلال موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت، فيما سيتم القبول الفوري لطلاب الانتظام في برامج وكليات الجامعة وكلية المعلمين ابتداء من (21/7) الى (25/8) المقبل، فيما سيبدأ القبول الفوري لطالبات الانتظام في برامج وكليات الجامعة وكليات البنات والمجتمع للبنات في المدينة المنورة وينبع والعلا والحناكية خلال الفترة من 21/7 حتى 2/8 في مبنى (12) بالجامعة وفي مقر الكليات بالمحافظات.كما سيبدأ قبول طالبات الانتساب في كليات البنات اعتبارا من 28/7 حتى 2/8، في حين سيتم اغلاق باب الترشيح لكلية المجتمع من خلال موقع الجامعة على الانترنت يوم 26/7 على أن يبدأ القبول الفوري للمتقدمين في كلية المجتمع خلال الفترة من (28/7) الى (2/8) فيما سيتم قفل باب الترشيح لبرامج السنة التأهيلية والدبلوم التربوي لعمادة خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر يوم 3/8 ليبدأ القبول الفوري بها اعتبارا من 5/9 من شهر شعبان المقبل. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0626120893.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

المعاهد والكليات الصحية تعلن شروط قبولها للعام الدراسي المقبل 

الرياض: محمد العواجي 
اعتمد وكيل الوزارة المساعد لإعداد وتطوير القوى العاملة المشرف العام على الإدارة العامة للمعاهد والكليات الصحية الدكتور خالد الرشود شروط ومواعيد القبول للكليات والمعاهد الصحية للبنين والبنات للعام الدراسي 1428/1429 .
وبين الرشود لـ "الوطن" أن الإدارة العامة للمعاهد والكليات الصحية قررت أن تكون مواعيد القبول بالمعاهد والكليات الصحية للبنين من14 إلى 16/7/1428ويشترط للقبول في المعاهد والكليات الصحية المتوسطة أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية، وحاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة" علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية" بمعدل لا يقل عن 85% أو شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية بمعدل لا يقل عن75% . وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة ، وحاصلاً على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي، وحاصلاً على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي سيعقده المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي بتاريخ 25-26-27/6/1428، اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية والكشف الطبي. وأوضح الرشود أنه بالنسبة للكليات الصحية للبنات فستكون مواعيد التقديم من 17 إلى 22/6/ 1428 وبالنسبة للمعاهد الصحية للبنات فستكون مواعيد التقديم من 17إلى 24/ 6/1428. وأشار إلى أنه يشترط للقبول في المعاهد و الكليات الصحية المتوسطة للبنات أن تكون المتقدمة سعودية الجنسية، وحاصلة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة "علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية" بمعدل لا يقل عن 75% أو شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية "للكليات الصحية " بمعدل لا يقل عن 70%. وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة ،اجتياز اختبار القبول التحريري و المقابلة الشخصية والكشف الطبي. وأضاف أنه يمكن للطالب والطالبة مراجعة أقرب كليه أو معهد للحصول على الشروط مفصلة والمستندات المطلوبة للالتحاق. 

http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...=2460&id=11217

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد القبـول للعام الدراسي المقـبل بجامعـة الملك سعـود




خالد العاصم - الرياض
أعلنت عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بجامعــة الملــك ســعود عن الجدول الزمني لإجراءات القبول للطلاب والطالبات للعام الدراسي 1428/1429هـ ، كما أوضحت العمادة ما طرأ من تعديل على إجراءات القبول لهذا العام وسيتم القبول لمرة واحدة فقط في العام تشمل الفصلين الأول والثاني وفق آلية تطبق لأول مرة .. وتتمثل في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية بمنطقة الرياض .. كما تم الاتفاق على تحديد فترات التقديم للقبول بطريقة تسهل على الطالبة اختيار التخصص الملائم لها بحسب ما هو متاح في الجامعات الأربع دون تعارض في أوقاتها ، وفق التسلسل الزمني الآتي : ( لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الحصول على النشرة التعريفية من موقع الجامعة على الرابط www.dar.ksu.edu.sa ) 
وينسق قبول الطالبات كالتالي: جامعة الملك سعود عن طريق الانترنت.
وي وم السبت 15/6/1428هـ للكليات الصحية و الثلاثاء 18/6/1428هـ لبقية الكليات وادرجت شروط القبول على الموقع www.dar.ksu.edu.sa
ويتقدم الراغبون بجامعة الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز للعلوم الصحية بمقر الكلية بمدينة الملك عبد العزيز الطبية بالحرس الوطني يوم السبت 15/6/1428هـ حسب النسب المعلنة وزيارة الموقع
www.ngha.med.sa

ويتقدم الراغبون بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية يوم السبت 7/7/1428هـ حسب النسب المعلنة وزيارة الموقع
www.imamu.edu.sa/ admissions

ويتقدم الراغبون بجامعة الرياض للبنات يوم السبت 14/7/1428هـ حسب النسب المعلنة وزيارة الموقع (تحت الإنشاء)
www.gdar.gov.sa

واعلنت عمادة القبول والتسجيل التقويم المختصر المتوقع لإجراءات القبول للفصلين الأول والثاني للطلاب للعام الدراسي القادم 1428/1429هـ وهو كالتالي :
نهاية الاختبارات النهائية يوم الأربعاء 5/6/1428
واختبار القدرات يوم السبت إلى الخميس 8-13/6/1428
والاختبار التحصيلي للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من يوم الثلاثاء إلى الخميس 25-27/6/1428
والتقديم عن طريق الإنترنت للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم الثلاثاء إلى الجمعة 3-6/7/1428
والتقديم على الجامعة للتأكد من توافر شروط القبول واستلام موعد المقابلة الشخصية يوم السبت إلى الثلاثاء 7-10/7/1428
والتقديم على بقية كليات الجامعة عن طريق الإنترنت يوم الأربعاء إلى الجمعة 11-20/7/1428هـ
والمقابلات الشخصية للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم السبت إلى الاثنين 14-16/7/1428
كما سيعلن عن المقبولين في البرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم الأربعاء 18/7/1428
القبول الفوري لجميع كليات الجامعة
واستلام ملفات المقبولين بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم السبت
إلى الأربعاء 21/7/1428
9/8/1428
وتبدأ الدراسة للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ يوم السبت 26/8/1428

كما اعلنت التقويم المتوقع للطالبات كالتالي : 
نهاية الاختبارات النهائية يوم الأربعاء 5/6/1428
واستقبال طلبات الالتحاق لجميع الكليات عن طريق الانترنت يوم السبت إلى السبت 15-22/6/1428
والاختبار التحصيلي للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم الأربعاء 26/6/1428
ونتائج القبول وإعلان المرشحات للمقابلات الشخصية بالبرنامج الموحد يوم الثلاثاء 3/7/1428والمقابلات الشخصية للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم السبت إلى الاثنين 7-9/7/1428
وتثبيت القبول عن طريق الانترنت يوم الثلاثاء 3/7/1428
واستلام أصول المستندات لمن ثبتت قبولها وتسليمها إشعار القبول يوم الأربعاء إلى الثلاثاء 4-10/7/1428
وإعلان المقبولات بالكليات الصحية وتثبيت قبولهن ، ومعالجة وضع من لم يقبلن بالبرنامج الموحد في ضوء النسب التنافسية على مقاعد الجامعة يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء 10-11/7/1428
وتبدأ الدراسة للعام الجامعي 1427/1428هـ يوم السبت 26/8/1428هـ .



http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....0&I=501921&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

تقويم التسجيل و القبول للإلتحاق بكلية االدراسات التطبيقية و خدمة المجتمع في جامعة الملك فيصل

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول للطلاب بجامعة الملك سعود 
«الجزيرة» - سلطان المواش 
أعلنت جامعة الملك سعود عن فتح باب القبول للطلاب للالتحاق بالجامعة في الفصلين الأول والثاني للعام الدراسي 28-1429هـ. وسيتم استقبال طلبات الالتحاق على مرحلتين: 
المرحلة الأولى: استقبال المتقدمين للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية. 
المرحلة الثانية: استقبال المتقدمين لباقي كليات الجامعة وإنهاء إجراءات المقبولين في الكليات الصحية. 

المرحلة الأولى: التقديم للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية 
سيكون التقديم للراغبين في الالتحاق بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من الطلاب ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول حسبما هو موضح بالجدول رقم (1) 



الاختبار التحصيلي للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية 
سيتم - بإذن الله - عقد الاختبار التحصيلي للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية خلال الفترة من الثلاثاء إلى الخميس الموافق 25-27-6-1428هـ، لمزيد من المعلومات عن الاختبار راجع الموقع الآتي: www.qiyas.org 

استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية 
سيتم التقديم على فترتين: 
- الأولى: تقديم طلبات الالتحاق عن طريق الإنترنت من خلال موقع عمادة القبول والتسجيل www.dar.ksu.edu.sa خلال الفترة 3 - 6-7-1428هـ. 
- الثانية: تقديم المستندات في مركز القبول في المدينة الجامعية بالدرعية للتأكد من توافر شروط القبول واستلام موعد المقابلة الشخصية خلال الفترة 7 - 10- 7-1428هـ وفق الجدول رقم (2) 



ويعتمد التنافس على مقاعد البرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية لمن تنطبق عليهم الشروط على المعايير الآتية: 
- النسبة العامة في شهادة الثانوية العامة (تمثل 30% من النسبة المركبة). 
- درجة اختبار القدرات العامة (القياس) (تمثل 30% من النسبة المركبة). 
- درجة الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية (تمثل 40% من النسبة المركبة). 

ويتم حساب النسبة المركبة المعتمدة للقبول في البرنامج على النحو الآتي: 
النسبة المركبة = (نسبة الثانوية العامة \0.30 + (درجة القدرات العامة \ 0.30 + ((درجة الاختبار التحصيلي \0.40) 

مثال لحساب النسبة المركبة: 
طالب نسبته في الثانوية العامة (95.00%)، ودرجته في القدرات العامة (85.00)، وفي الاختبار التحصيلي (80.00) 
نسبته المركبة = (95.00 \0.30)+(85.00\0.30)+(80.00\ 0.40)=86.00 

مواعيد تقديم ملفات الطلاب المتقدمين للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية في المدينة الجامعية بالدرعية: 
المستندات المطلوب تقديمها 
أ- صورتان لاستمارة الثانوية العامة مع الأصل للمطابقة، ولن تنظر الجامعة للصور المصدقة. 
ب- صورتان لشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع الأصل للمطابقة. 
ج- صورتان لبطاقة الأحوال مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة بالنسبة للطلاب. 
د- أصل السجل الأكاديمي لمن سبق له الالتحاق بالجامعة أو أي جامعة أو كلية أخرى. 

المقابلة الشخصية للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية وإعلان النتائج: 
بعد ظهور نتائج الاختبار التحصيلي ستقوم عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بتحديد إجراءات المقابلة الشخصية وإعلان النتائج كما موضح بالجدول رقم (3): 



وعلى المقبولين بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية المراجعة في المواعيد المحددة لتسليم ملفاتهم خلال مرحلة القبول الثانية حسب نسب استلام الملفات وتواريخها، مصطحبين معهم بطاقة دخول المقابلة الشخصية، وبقية المستندات المطلوبة ليتم إنهاء إجراءات قبولهم. أما الذين لم يقبلوا في البرنامج ويرغبوا التقديم لكليات أخرى، فعليهم المراجعة مع بطاقة دخول المقابلة الشخصية وبقية المستندات المطلوبة حسب نسب التقديم وتواريخها للمرحلة الثانية. 

تحديد الكلية بعد إنهاء البرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية: 
بعد أن ينهي الطالب دراسة مقررات البرنامج الموحد بنجاح سيتم توجيهه إلى إحدى الكليات الصحية الأربع: (الطب البشري، طب الأسنان، الصيدلة، العلوم الطبية التطبيقية) حسب المعدل التراكمي لجميع مقررات البرنامج، مع توافر مقعد متاح، بالإضافة إلى رغبة الطالب. 

المرحلة الثانية: التقديم لباقي الكليات 
يبدأ استقبال الطلاب لباقي الكليات يوم السبت 21-7-1428هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 16-8-1428هـ حسب توافر المقاعد. وسيكون القبول فورياً ، حيث يقبل الطلاب وفق رغباتهم بناء على نسبهم والمقاعد المتاحة في الكليات. وسيكون الاستقبال حسب النسبة المكافئة، انظر الجدول رقم (4)، إذ تمثل 70% من نسبة الثانوية العامة و30% من درجة اختبار القدرات العامة وذلك للطلاب فقط. علماً أن التأخر عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد يؤدي إلى فوات فرصة القبول في القسم المطلوب بسبب استفادة طالب آخر من المقعد المتاح. وعلى الطلاب الدخول لموقع العمادة على الإنترنت: (www.dar.ksu.edu.sa) خلال الفترة من 11-20-7-1428هـ، للتعرف على الموعد المحدد لاستقبال طلباتهم حسب النسبة المكافئة، وتعبئة وطباعة استمارة طلب الالتحاق بالجامعة وإحضارها عند التقديم. 



مثال لحساب النسبة المكافئة: 
نسبة الثانوية العامة = 79% 
درجة اختبار القدرات العامة = 65 
النسبة المكافئة = (79\0.70) + (65 \ 0.30) - 74.8% 
هذا الطالب على سبيل المثال لا تنطبق عليه شروط القبول بكليات الجامعة عدا كليات المجتمع؛ لأن الحد الأدنى للقبول بكليات الجامعة كما هو محدد في هذا الإعلان هو حصول الطالب على نسبة في الثانوية العامة لا تقل عن 80%، ويمكن القياس على ذلك لبقية الكليات مع مراعاة النسب الخاصة. 

مواعيد استقبال الطلاب حسب نسبهم المكافئة كما هو موضح في الجدول رقم (4): 
البرامج الانتقالية بكليات المجتمع تمنح الطالب فرصة استكمال الدراسة الجامعية في التخصص نفسه بعد إنهاء البرنامج في كلية المجتمع، ومدته عامان دراسيان وحصوله على معدل تراكمي لا يقل عن (2.00 من 5.00). 




البرامج التأهيلية بكليات المجتمع مدتها عامان دراسيان تمنح الطالب بعد التخرج درجة المشارك (دبلوم). 
المستندات المطلوب تقديمها للقبول بالجامعة: 
- أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة مع 6 صور منها. 
- أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع صورتين منها. 
- صورتان لبطاقة الأحوال مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة للطلاب (إحضار الأصل شرط أساس لقبول ملف الطالب). 
- لغير السعوديين (من والدته سعودية فقط) إحضار هوية الوالدة وأصل الإقامة وأصل شهادة الميلاد مع صورتين لكل مستند. 
- أربع صور شمسية (4\6) للطلاب فقط. 
- إحضار موافقة جهة العمل للموظفين بالتفرغ التام والانتظام. 
- أصل السجل الدراسي لمن سبق له الالتحاق بالجامعة أو أي جامعة أو كلية أخرى. 
- على خريجي الثانوية العامة في الأعوام السابقة إحضار ما يثبت التحاقهم ببعض الكليات أو الجامعات في الداخل والخارج. 




الاختبار التحصيلي بكليتي الهندسة والحاسب الآلي والمعلومات (طلاب) 
تشترط كليتا الهندسة والحاسب الآلي والمعلومات دخول الاختبار التحصيلي للطلاب فقط كشرط أساس للقبول بالكلية، علماً أن الاختبار يعقد خلال الفترة من الثلاثاء إلى الخميس الموافق 25-27-6- 1428هـ، ولمزيد من المعلومات عن الاختبار راجع الموقع الآتي: www.qiyas.org
اختبار القبول لكلية العمارة والتخطيط (طلاب) 
سيتم عقد اختبار القبول للمتقدمين لكلية العمارة والتخطيط يوم الاثنين 7- 8-1428هـ في مقر الكلية. 

المقابلات الشخصية لكلية التربية وكلية المعلمين بالرياض (طلاب) 
سيتم إجراء المقابلات الشخصية للطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق بكلية التربية في مقر الكلية وكلية المعلمين بالرياض بمبنى (6) داخل المدينة الجامعية، وذلك أثناء فترة القبول الفوري وبشكل يومي، علماً أن استلام إشعار المقابلة يتم في صالة استقبال القبول بالمدينة الجامعية بالدرعية. 

شروط القبول لكليات الجامعة 
ينبغي للطالب التعرف على كليات الجامعة وأقسامها، وشروط القبول في كل كلية أو قسم، وأن يقوم بترتيب رغباته في طلب الالتحاق بالجامعة وفق درجاته التي حصل عليها، بحيث تتاح له فرصة أخرى إذا تعذر قبوله في رغبته الأولى. والجدول رقم (5) يبين شروط القبول لكليات الجامعة وأقسامها. 

أعلنت جامعة الملك سعود عن فتح باب القبول للالتحاق بالجامعة في الفصلين الأول والثاني للعام الدراسي 1428- 1429هـ. حيث سيتم قبول الطالبات وفق آلية تطبق لأول مرة وتتمثل في تنسيق القبول بين الجامعات الحكومية بمنطقة الرياض ودمج قبول الفصلين الأول والثاني في فترة واحدة. 

وقد تم تطبيق هذه الآلية من منطلق حرص وزارة التعليم العالي على تقديم أفضل الفرص للالتحاق بالمرحلة الجامعية من خلال الاستفادة المثلى من المقاعد المتاحة في الجامعات بمنطقة الرياض وهي (جامعة الملك سعود، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، جامعة الرياض للبنات، وجامعة الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز للعلوم الصحية). 

ولتحقيق ذلك تم الاتفاق على تحديد فترات التقديم للقبول بطريقة تسهّل على الطالبة اختيار التخصص الملائم لها بحسب ما هو متاح في الجامعات الأربع دون تعارض في أوقاتها، وفق التسلسل الزمني الموضح في الجدول رقم (1): لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الحصول على النشرة التعريفية عن تنسيق قبول الطالبات في الجامعات الحكومية بمنطقة الرياض من موقع عمادة القبول والتسجيل على الإنترنت www.dar.ksu.edu.sa. 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/93235/ln7d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

شروط القبول و التسجيل في كليات المعلمين بالشرقية التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل




* الأقسام المتاحة ونسب القبول المطلوبة للمتقدمين لكليات المعلمين التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل :





شروط القبول وإجراءاته للطلاب المتقدمين لكليات المعلمين التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل للعام الجامعي - 1428/1429هـ - 
1-أن يكون الطالب سعودي الجنسية أو من أم سعودية. 
2-الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أكاديمياً. 
3-أن يكون الطالب حسن السيرة والسلوك. 
4-ألا يكون قد مضى على التخرج من الثانوية أكثر من خمس سنوات أي من عام 1423/1424هـ فما فوق. 
5-ألا يكون قد فصل أو فصلت من أي كلية أو جامعة لسبب تعليمي أو تأديبي. 
6-أن يكون لائقاً طبياً، وخالياً من العاهات التي تعيقه عن مهنة التدريس. 
7-أن يجتاز المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وأية اختبارات تجريها الكلية. 
8-الحصول على نسبة لا تقل عن (65%) في اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يجريه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم للطلاب المتقدمين لكليات المعلمين. 
9-لا يحق للطالب التقدم لأكثر من جهة، أي أن التقديم يكون إما لكليات الجامعة أو لكليات المعلمين التابعة للجامعة للطلاب وستسعى الجامعة لتحقيق رغبة الطالب حسب الإمكانات والطاقة الاستيعابية لكل كلية. 
10- تصنف الشهادة الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن مع الشهادة الثانوية العامة أدبي للتخصصات الأدبية. 
11- تصنف شهادة المعهد المهني الثانوي مع شهادة الثانوية العامة علمي للتخصصات العلمية. 
12- أن يوقع الطالب على الإقرار بأن وزارة التربية والتعليم غير ملزمة بتعينه بعد التخرج وذلك للطلاب المتقدمين لكليات المعلمين.




مواعيد التقديم لكليات المعلمين التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ - 1428/1429هـ
سوف يبدأ التقديم لكليات المعلمين التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل ابتداءً من يوم السبت 15/6/1428هـ الموافق 30/6/2007م وحتى يوم الأربعاء 19/6/1428هـ الموافق 4/7/2007م على موقع الجامعة www.kfu.edu.sa . 
http://www.kfu.edu.sa/percentkpopup.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

دليل القبول و التسجيل في كليات البنات بالشرقية التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل:
- كلية الآداب بالدمام 
- كلية العلوم بالدمام 
- كلية التربية للبنات الأقسام العلمية بالأحساء 
- كلية التربية للبنات الأقسام الأدبية بالأحساء 
- كلية التربية للبنات بالجبيل 
- كلية التربية للبنات الأقسام العلمية بحفر الباطن 
- كلية التربية للبنات الأقسام الأدبية بحفر الباطن
- كلية التربية للبنات بالخفجي 
- كلية التربية للبنات بالنعيريه 
- كلية المجتمع للبنات بالأحساء 
- كلية المجتمع للبنات بالقطيف 


* الأقسام المتاحة ونسب القبول المطلوبة للمتقدمات لكليات البنات التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل :

* شروط القبول وإجراءاته للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل للعام الجامعي - 1428/1429هـ - 
1- أن تكون الطالبة سعودية الجنسية أو من أم سعودية. 
2- الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أكاديمياً. 
3- أن تكون الطالبة حسنة السيرة والسلوك. 
4- ألا يكون قد مضى على التخرج من الثانوية أكثر من خمس سنوات أي من عام 1423/1424هـ فما فوق. 
5- ألا تكون قد فصلت من أي كلية أو جامعة لسبب تعليمي أو تأديبي. 
6- أن تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وأية اختبارات تجريها الكلية. 
7- الجلوس لاختبار القبول المحدد للغة الإنجليزية للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات الأقسام الأدبية بالأحساء في يوم الأحد 1/7/1428هـ الموافق 15/7/2007م. 
8- لا يحق للطالبة التقدم لأكثر من جهة، أي أن التقديم يكون إما لكليات الجامعة أو كليات البنات التابعة للجامعة وستسعى الجامعة لتحقيق رغبة الطالبة حسب الإمكانات والطاقة الاستيعابية لكل كلية. 
9- تصنف الشهادة الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن مع الشهادة الثانوية العامة أدبي للتخصصات الأدبية. 
10- تصنف شهادة المعهد المهني الثانوي مع شهادة الثانوية العامة علمي للتخصصات العلمية. 



مواعيد التقديم لكليات البنات التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ - 1428/1429هـ
1-سوف يبدأ التقديم لكليات البنات التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل ابتداءً من يوم السبت 15/6/1428هـ الموافق30/6/2007م و حتى يوم الأربعاء 19/6/1428هـ الموافق 4/7/2007م على موقع الجامعة www.kfu.edu.sa . 
2- سوف يعقد اختبار القبول المحدد للغة الإنجليزية للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات الأقسام الأدبية بالأحساء في يوم الأحد 1/7/1428هـ الموافق 15/7/2007م. 

http://www.kfu.edu.sa/percentkpopup.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

التسجيل بكليات بنات جدة الأربعاء المقبل

عبدالله الصقير (جدة)
اعتمد مدير عام كليات البنات بجدة الدكتور رشيد بن حويل البيضاني مواعيد القبول والتسجيل في جميع التخصصات بكليات البنات للعام الدراسي القادم 28/1429هـ. واوضح الدكتور البيضاني ان استقبال رغبات المتقدمات سيبدأ اعتباراً من الاربعاء القادم وسيستمر حتى 4/7/1428هـ فيما سيتم الاعلان عن المرشحات للقبول في 8/7/1428هـ علماً بأن استقبال الوثائق والمستندات الاصلية للمقبولات سيكون خلال الفترة من 21/7-9/8/1428هـ، فيما سيتم قبول طلبات التسجيل عن طريق موقع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز:
www.kaau.edu.sahttp://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0627121128.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول بالكلية الصحية بالبكيرية 


البكيرية - عبد الله السحيباني 
أعلنت كلية العلوم الصحية للبنين بالقصيم - فرع البكيرية عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي المقبل وذلك اعتباراً من يوم السبت الموافق 14-7- 1428هـ، حيث يشترط للقبول بالكلية ما يلي: - أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية. - حاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية). - حاصلاً على شهادة معادلة موثّقة من الجهات المختصة في حالة كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة. - حاصلاً على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي. 

- حاصلاً على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي. - أن يكون حاصلاً على تقدير جيد جداً بحد أدنى 85% وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة وفقاً للتدرج النسبي. - أن يكون من خريجي عام 1425 - 1426هـ وما بعده. 

- التفرّغ التام للدراسة وأن يكون غير مسجل بكلية أو جامعة أخرى. - لم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى. - اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية. - أن يكون لائقاً من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرّج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من أحد المستشفيات الحكومية. - استيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول. 

مستندات القبول 
- صورة من آخر مؤهل مع الأصل للمطابقة. - صورة من نتيجة اختبار القدرات من مركز القياس مع الأصل للمطابقة. - صورة من نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي من مركز القياس مع الأصل للمطابقة. - صورة البطاقة الشخصية (مكبّرة) مع الأصل للمطابقة. - ثلاث صور شخصية حديثة مقاس (4\6) 

- صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرّج منها. - نتيجة اختباري القدرات والتحصيل. 

مواعيد القبول 
يبدأ قبول ملفات الطلاب وإجراء المقابلات الشخصية حسب التدرج في النسب المئوية الموزعة على أيام التقديم وفقاً لما يلي: - السبت 14-7- 1428هـ للحاصلين على 90% فما فوق. 
- الأحد 15-7-1428هـ للحاصلين 87% فما فوق وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة. - الاثنين 16- 7-1428هـ (حتى الساعة 12 ظهراً) للحاصلين على 85% فما فوق وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/89949/ln71d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول الطلاب المستجدين في كلية المعلمين بالرس 

الرس - عبدالله ناصر المريس 
أوضح عميد كلية المعلمين بمحافظة الرس د.خليفة بن عبدالرحمن المسعود أن كلية المعلمين بمحافظة الرس إحدى كليات جامعة القصيم ستفتح باب القبول للطلاب المستجدين للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ في عدد من التخصصات العلمية والأدبية والدبلومات. 

وسيتم استقبال الطلبات عن طريق الشبكة العنكبوتية (الإنترنت) فعلى الراغبين الالتحاق بالكلية فور صدور النتائج وحتى يوم 23-6-1428هـ الدخول على الرابط التالي: www.alrastc.net وذلك لتعبئة استمارة طلب الالتحاق بالكلية وإكمال إجراءات القبول. واصطحاب استمارة القبول بعد تعبئتها من الموقع مع المستندات المطلوبة للكلية. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/89949/ln64d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد التقديم بالكلية التقنية في الأحساء 

الأحساء - زهير الغزال 
أعلنت الكلية التقنية في محافظة الأحساء، عن فتح باب التقديم للتسجيل والقبول في أقسام الكلية، اعتباراً من يوم السبت ال14 من شهر رجب المقبل، وذلك من خلال البوابة الإلكترونية للكلية على الإنترنت عن طريق العنوان الإلكتروني التالي: www.act.edu.sa
ويستمر التسجيل في الموقع حتى يوم الأربعاء ال2 من شهر شعبان المقبل.. وحددت الكلية شروط القبول، وهي: أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية (ويجوز قبول غير السعوديين في البرامج الموازية برسوم تدريبية خدمة المجتمع)، أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو المعاهد المهنية الصناعية أو التجارية أو ما يعادل هذه الشهادات، ألا يقل التقدير العام عن جيد، أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك، أن لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل المطلوب للقبول أكثر من ثلاث سنوات، أن يكون لائقاً طبياً بما يتناسب مع التخصص المتقدم له وما يقره مجلس الكلية، ألا يكون مفصولاً لأي سبب من أي كلية تقنية من قبل، أن يكون متفرغاً كلياً للتدريب ويجوز قبول الموظف الموفد من القطاع العام والخاص شريطة حصوله على موافقة من جهة عمله للتفرغ الكلي للدراسة.. التقدم إلى الكلية بخطاب رسمي بعد تعبئة طلبه عبر الموقع، أن يستوفي الشروط المعلنة وقت التقديم والتي تحددها الكلية.. وأشارت الكلية إلى أنه، سيتم إعلان نتائج القبول في كل من الصحف، وموقع الكلية، وعن طريق الرسائل SMS، وعندما يتخلف المقبول عن الموعد الذي تم تحديده له لمراجعة الكلية (يوم واحد فقط) يتم إلغاء قبوله، مشددة على أن التسجيل فقط عن طريق الموقع الإلكتروني، ويجب مراعاة الدقة أثناء تعبئة الطلب ولن ينظر لأي طلب لم يسجل عن طريق الموقع كما سيتم استبعاد الطلبات غير المكتملة أو التي تحتوي على أخطاء، واختبار القدرات متطلب أساس للقبول، والمتدرب المفصول والمطوي قيده من الكلية لا يمكن قبوله كمستجد، ويمكن للمتدرب المفصول قبوله في البرنامج الموازي التكميلي عن طريق دفع رسوم للدراسة، وعند الانتهاء من تعبئة طلب الالتحاق عن طريق الموقع يجب طباعة الطلب والاحتفاظ به للضرورة.. وأبانت أن المستندات المطلوبة، هي: الشهادة الثانوية الأصلية وصورة منها، شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وصورة منها وصورة بطاقة الأحوال الشخصية مع الأصل، و2 صور شمسية، وملف أخضر، الكشف طبي يتم إجراؤه في اللجنة الطبية الدائمة بمستشفى الملك فهد في الهفوف، لا بد أن يقوم المتقدم بتصوير الشهادة الثانوية قبل تسليمها إلى شئون المتدربين لأنه لن يتم تسليم المتدرب أي صور للشهادة الثانوية بعد قبوله، يُلغى قبول المتدرب إذا لم ينتظم في الدراسة خلال مدة أقصاها 15 يوماً من بدء الدراسة بدون عذر يقبله مجلس الكلية.. يُشار إلى أن أقسام وتخصصات الكلية، هي: 

* قسم تقنية الحاسب الآلي: تخصص برمجيات، تخصص الدعم الفني. 
* قسم التقنية الميكانيكية: تخصص الأنظمة هيدروليكية ونيوماتية، تخصص تقنية المركبات. 
* قسم التقنية الإدارية: تخصص المحاسبة، تخصص الإدارة المكتبية، تخصص التسويق. 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/89949/ln38d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان آلية القبول والتسجيل في الكلية الصحية للبنين في الأحساء 


الأحساء - زهير الغزال 
أعلنت كلية العلوم الصحية للبنين في محافظة الأحساء، آلية القبول والتسجيل في الكلية للعام الدراسي المقبل، حيث تسلُّم طلبات الالتحاق وإجراء المقابلات الشخصية بكلية العلوم الصحية بالأحساء، اعتبارا من يوم السبت الـ14 من شهر رجب المقبل، حتى يوم الاثنين الـ16 من شهر رجب المقبل، وذلك على النحو التالي: 

للحاصلين على نسبة 90% فما فوق السبت 14-7 
للحاصلين على نسبة 87% فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة. الأحد 15-7 للحاصلين على نسبة 85% فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة. 
للحاصلين على نسبة 75% فما فوق من خريجي المعاهد الصحية الثانوية حسب الأماكن الشاغرة. الاثنين 16-7 (حتى الساعة 12ظهرا) 

وأكدت العمادة إمكانية إيقاف التسجيل قبل الموعد المخصص لذلك، وذلك عند تقدم ثلاثة أضعاف الطاقة الاستيعابية المقررة لقبول الطلاب، سوف يتم إعلان أسماء المقبولين بموقع الكلية الصحية في الأحساء على الإنترنت، على الرابط www.hsch.edu.sa ، إضافة إلى موقع وزارة الصحة www.moh.gov.sa ، والصحف المحلية، وعن طريق لوحة الإعلانات بمقر الكلية. 

واشترطت الكلية للتسجيل والقبول، أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية، حاصلا على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية)، أو شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية، حاصلا على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حال كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية، حاصلا على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي، حاصلا على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي أو ما يثبت دخوله الاختبار (إشعار تسديد رسوم الاختبار) حسب الآلية المشروحة على الرابط www.qiyas.org. بجانب الاشتراطات التالية: 

* الحاصلون على شهادة الثانوية العامة: أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على تقدير جيد جداً بحد ادني بنسبة 85% وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي، أن يكون من خرجي العام الدراسي 1425- 1426هـ وما بعده. 
* الحاصلون على شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية: الحصول على تقدير جيد جداً بحد أدنى بنسبة 75%، وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي، حاصلا على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي أو ما يثبت دخوله الاختبار (إشعار تسديد رسوم الاختبار)، أن يكون قد أمضى سنتين على الأقل في العمل في التخصص عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق، أن لا يتجاوز عمره 35 عاما عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق، الالتحاق بالتخصص المعين عليه وظيفيا الذي سبق له دراسته بالمعهد، أن يكون التخصص من ضمن التخصصات المتوافرة في الكلية التي يرغب الالتحاق بها، التفرغ التام للدراسة وأن يكون غير مسجل بكلية أو جامعة أخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة، لم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى، اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية، أن يكون لائقا من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من إحدى المستشفيات الحكومية. 

وأضافت الكلية أن المستندات اللازمة لاستيفاء إجراءات القبول، هي: 
* خريجو الثانوية العامة: صورة آخر مؤهل مع الأصل للمطابقة، صورة من البطاقة الشخصية مع الأصل للمطابقة، ثلاث صور شخصية حديثة مقاس 4?6، صورة من شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك من الجهة المتخرج منها، نتيجة اختباري القدرات ولتحصيلي في حالة كون النتيجة مطبوعة من صفحة الإنترنت فيؤخذ تعهد على الطالب بأن النتائج صحيحة وإذا ثبت غير ذلك يلغى قبول الطالب. 

* ويضاف لخريجي المعاهد الصحية ممن هم على رأس العمل: إحضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بأنه رأس العمل وقد أمضى فترة لا تقل عن سنتين في مجال التخصص منذ التخرج من المعهد الصحي الثانوي، خطاب موافقة وتوصية من جهة العمل للتفرغ للدراسة بالكلية في حال القبول معتمدة من مدير عام الشؤون الصحية، في حال قبول المتقدم تسليم أصل المؤهل خلال أسبوع من إعلان نتائج القبول، وفي حال عدم تقديمه لكل المستندات الإلحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغياً ويرشح بديلاً عنه، يجب أن تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صور الأساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدم المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبوله. 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/89949/ln42d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

«جامعة الملك فهد» تستقبل خريجي الثانوية الإثنين

الظهران الحياة - 28/06/07//
تســتقبل عمــادة القبول والتسجيل في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الاثنين المقبل، الطلاب المتميزين دراسياً من خريجي الثانوية العامة أو الثانوية نظام المقررات «علوم طبيعية»، من خلال موقعها على شبكة الإنترنت، كما ستعلن عن نتائج المقبولين عبر الموقع ذاته، أو من طريق رسالة نصية إلى موبايل الطالب، أو رسالة إلى البريد الإلكتروني الخاص به.

ويتمكن الطلاب من التسجيل في موقع الجامعة بناء على ثلاثة معايير أساس من دون اشتراط حد أدنى، وهي: نسبة الثانوية العامة، أو المعدل التراكمي للثانوية نظام المقررات، واختبار القدرات العامة والاختبار التحصيلي. ويتم ذلك من طريق احتساب نسب مئوية موزونة لكل منها وإيجاد درجة مركبة يتم بموجبها قبول الطلاب الحاصلين على أعلى الدرجات، بحسب ما تحدده الجامعة.
وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة الدكتور عمر السويلم أن من «شروط التقديم أن يكون الطالب خريج الثانوية العامة أو الثانوية نظام المقررات «علوم طبيعية» للعام الجاري، أو العام الماضي، ودخول الطالب اختبار القدرات العامة، الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي»، مضيفاً أنه «يحق للطالب استخدام نتيجة الاختبار التي حصل عليها في العام الجاري أو العام الماضي فقط».
وذكر أن من شروط التسجيل «أن لا يكون الطالب سبق أن درس في الجامعة أو برنامج الدبلوم الجامعي أو أي من كليات المجتمع التابعة للجامعة»، مضيفاً «يجب على الطالب الذي تنطبق عليه شروط التقديم، تعبئة طلب الالتحاق عبر الموقع الإلكتروني لإدارة القبول وتعبئة جميع البيانات المطلوبة بكل دقة وأمانة، ويتحمل الطالب جميع التبعات النظامية لأي خطأ فيها».
وأوضح أن «الوثائق المطلوبة هي الكشف الأصلي لعلامات الثانوية العامة أو الثانوية نظام المقررات «علوم طبيعية»، وصورة من بطاقة الهوية الوطنية، مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة، وشهادة حُسن سيرة وسلوك من المدرسة، وخمس صور حديثة مقاس أربعة في ستة»، مشيراً إلى «تحديد ثلاثة مراكز لاستلام الوثائق المطلوبة وهي الظهران والرياض وجدة».


http://www.daralhayat.com/arab_news/...299/story.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول في الكلية الصحية للبنات بينبع 

بدر الحبيشي - ينبع 
اعلنت الكلية الصحية للبنات بمحافظة ينبع عن بدء القبول وذلك اعتباراً من يوم الاثنين القادم الموافق 17/6/1428هـ وذلك في مقر الكلية بمحافظة ينبع حيث اكدت مديرة الكلية الصحية الدكتورة امل رجاء العلوني انه لابد من ايفاء جميع الشروط وهي ان تكون المتقدمة سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) ويشترط في الشهادة تقدير جيد جداً كحد ادنى بنسبة 75% وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وفقاً للتدرج النسبي وان تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1425/1426هـ وما بعده.او ان تكون حاصلة على شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية (المعاهد التي كان مؤهل القبول فيها شهادة الكفاءة المتوسطة) ويشترط في هذه الشهادة تقدير جيد جداً كحد ادنى بنسبة 70% وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وفقاً للتدرج النسبي. اوضح ذلك مدير العلاقات العامة بالقطاع الصحي بمحافظة ينبع عبدالعزيز يوسف حادي . 


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1004389

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد القبول بجامعتي الملك خالد والقصيم

يحيى التيهاني (عسير), ماجد المرشد (بريدة)
تبدأ جامعة الملك خالد الاحد القادم في استقبال المتقدمين والمتقدمات للعام الجامعي القادم. وحددت الجامعة الفترة من الاحد القادم حتى الثلاثاء العاشر من الشهر القادم موعدا لاستقبال المتقدمات لكليات الطب والصيدلة والتمريض وسيتم استقبال المتقدمين اعتبارا من 7/7 حتى 10 /7 فيما يبدأ القبول للطلاب بكليات الشريعة وأصول الدين واللغة العربية والعلوم الاجتماعية والادارية واللغات والترجمة والعلوم والهندسة والحاسب الآلي والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية اعتبارا من السبت الرابع عشر من الشهر القادم حتى الخامس والعشرين ويبدأ استقبال ا لطالبات لكليات علوم الحاسب الآلي والعلوم واللغات والترجمة في الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الجاري حتى السادس والعشرين فيما سيبدأ استقبال الطلاب بكلية المجتمع ببيشة في الرابع عشر من الشهر القادم حتى الثاني من شعبان القادم وبالنسبة لكليتي المجتمع في الخميس والنماص يبدأ القبول بهما اعتبارا من الثالث والعشرين من الشهر القادم حتى الثاني من شعبان وتبدأ كليات التربية في استقبال المتقدمات اعتبارا من التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري حتى الحادي عشر من الشهر القادم وتستقبل كلية المجتمع بابها المتقدمات اعتبارا من الرابع عشر من الشهر القادم حتى الثامن عشر. فيما سيتم استقبال طلبات الانتساب اعتبارا من الرابع عشر من الشهر القادم حتى الثامن عشر.
ودعت الجامعة المتقدمين والمتقدمات احضار أصل شهادة الثانوية العامة وحسن السيرة والسلوك وصورتين منهما وكرت العائلة او البطاقة الشخصية وتعبئة استمارة القبول.


http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0628121191.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول 13600 طالب وطالبة بجامعة أم القرى

عبدالله حسنين، عبدالله العمري (مكة المكرمة)
قرر مجلس جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة قبول 13600 طالب وطالبة للانضمام اليها في العام الدراسي القادم بجميع الكليات والاقسام والتخصصات بما فيها كليات البنات بمكة والليث وكليتي المعلمين بمكة والقنفذة بعد ضمها الى الجامعة.وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل الدكتور عبدالله احمد عبدالله لـ «عكاظ» انه تقرر قبول 10 الاف طالب وطالبة للانتظام في الدراسة بكليات وأقسام الجامعة بالاضافة الى قبول الفي طالب في برنامج السنة التأهيلية بكلية خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر وقبول 1600 طالبة بنظام الانتساب في كليات البنات، مضيفا انه تم اعتماد نظام القبول الفوري الذي يبدأ التقديم له عبر موقع الجامعة على الانترنت اعتبارا من الأحد القادم. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0628121357.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول للفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 1428 – 1429هـ  

يسر كلية الجبيل الجامعية أن تعلن للطلاب والطالبات عن فتح باب القبول للفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 1428 – 1429هـ للحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة ( علوم طبيعية، علوم إدارية واجتماعية ، علوم شرعية ولغة عربية، ثانوية تجارية ) وبتقدير لا يقل عن ( جيد ) إضافة إلى 65% في اختبار القياس ( القدرات ).
اعتباراً من يوم السبت 22/6/1428هـ الموافق 07/07/2007م من الساعة السابعة صباحاً وحتى يوم الجمعة 28/6/1428هـ الموافق 13/07/2007م الساعة 12 منتصف الليل وذلك عبر شبكة الانترنت في التخصصات التالية:
1. لغة انجليزية ( طلاب مسار العلوم الشرعية واللغة العربية ).
2. علم الحاسب الآلي.
3. نظم المعلومات الإدارية. 
4. إدارة أعمال.
5. هندسة مدنية ( للطلاب فقط ).
6. هندسة تصميم داخلي ( للطالبات فقط ).

----------


## D@LLo

لو سمحتم متى مواعيد التسجيل والقبول بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة !!

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*اهلا بيك* 
*d@llo*

*تفضلي هذا الرابط للجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجده* 


*http://www.kau.edu.sa/admission/MAINPAGE/net/about.html*


*تحياتي* 

*عاشقة الوردي*

----------


## امصفقتها الدنيا

متى يبدأ التسجيل بكلية العسكرية الطبية للبنات بحفر الباطن؟ بليز  ابي جواب

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجده* 

قال وكيل جامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن عبيد اليوبي إن الجامعة ستعمل على قبول أكثر من 20 ألف طالب وطالبة في مختلف البرامج الدراسية انتظام وانتساب وكليات الجامعة وعدد من الفروع التي تشرف عليها الجامعة . 

وأوضح الدكتور اليوبي ان الجامعة تحرص في كل عام على تلبية رغبات خريجي التعليم العام وتحرص على قبول اكبر قدر ممكن بما لا يتعارض مع جودة اداء التعليم وهذا ما عملنا من أجله في بداية التخطيط لقبول الطلاب هذا العام والذي حدد اعداد القبول بأكثر من 20 ألف طالب وطالبة بزيادة تفوق 20% عن الاعوام الماضية . مشيرا الى ان الجامعة ستعمد على زيادة اعداد الطلاب المقبولين ضمن التخصصات التي يحتاج اليها سوق العمل وعليها طلب ،و مؤكدا بأن التوسع في اعداد المقبولين جاء تلبية لتطلعات ولاة الامر بقيادة خادم الحرمين الشريفين وسمو ولي عهده الامين وبمتابعة مستمرة من قبل وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور خالد العنقري ، وبين الدكتور اليوبي أن توجيهات معالي مدير الجامعة الدكتور اسامة بن صادق طيب دائما ما تؤكد التوسع في القبول في الكليات والتخصصات التي تلبي حاجة سوق العمل وليست في التخصصات التي تشبع منها سوق العمل. 

وعن موعد القبول بالجامعة اوضح الدكتور اليوبي انه تم تحديد مواعيد استقبال طلبات الترشيح في 19 /6/ 1428هـ لكافة الكليات بالجامعة الطبية والهندسية والعلمية والأدبية و لمدة 16يوما وبين ان التقديم بالكامل سيكون عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الانترنت وكذلك الفرز للقبول وكافة الاجراءات وذكر بأن الجامعة ولأول مرة ستعمد على تطبيق القبول الكترونيا من اول خطوة في القبول وحتى انتهاء القبول واعتماد الطالب كأحد المقبولين بالجامعة.

واوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتور عبد الفتاح بن سليمان مشاط أن القبول بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز لهذا العام يعد نقلة نوعية في آلية التقديم للقبول بالجامعة والتي ستكون بالكامل الكترونيا وتقنيا 100 % حيث سيكون التقديم من أول خطوة وحتى آخر خطوة بصدور الجداول الدراسية للمقبولين عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الانترنت وان جميع الخطوات ستكون الكترونية واوضح الدكتور مشاط ان القبول للكليات الصحية والهندسية يشترط ان يجري الطلاب اختبارات تحصيلية. 

تم اعتماد آلية القبول بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز لجميع الكليات بالجامعة وكلية المعلمين وكليات البنات وذلك على النحو التالي : 

آلية القبول بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز 

(جميع الكليات - كلية المعلمين – كليات البنات)

توضح النقاط التالية كيفية التقديم للقبول بكليات الجامعة المختلفة لمرحلة البكالوريوس انتظام :

أولاً: الشروط

1. أن يكون سعودي الجنسية أو من أم سعودية . 

2. أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو خارجها . 

3. أن يكون لائقاً طبياً. 

4. دخول الطالب ( الطلاب فقط ) امتحان القدرات. 

5. أن لا يكون قد فصل من الجامعة أو أي جامعة أخرى فصلاً أكاديمياً، وإذا اتضح بعد قبول الطالب أنه سبق فصله فيعد قبوله لاغيا . 

6. لا تقبل الجامعة أي طالب سحب ملفه من الجامعة أو أي جهة تعليمية أخرى إلا إذا مضى على الانسحاب ثلاثة أشهر فأكثر قبل بدء الدراسة. 

7. لا تقبل الجامعة أي شهادة مضى عليها أكثر من ثلاث سنوات . 

8. أن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة. 

شروط إضافية خاصة بكلية الهندسة فقط:

1. دخول الاختبار التحصيلي. 

شروط إضافية خاصة بالكليات الصحية فقط:

1. أن يكون الطالب/الطالبة حديث التخرج للعام الحالي. 

2. أن لا يقل مجموع المواد الخاصة ( الكيمياء – الفيزياء – الأحياء – الإنجليزي ) عن 360 درجة. 

3. اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية بعد قبوله. 

4. دخول الاختبار التحصيلي. 

ثانياً: آلية القبول

1. يقوم الطالب/الطالبة بتعبئة نموذج (طلب تقديم للقبول) عن طريق الانترنت. 

2. يقوم الطالب/الطالبة بطباعة تذكرة مراجعة. 

3. حضور الطالب/الطالبة في الموعد المحدد له في تذكرة المراجعة وإحضار المستندات المطلوبة أدناه، ولن يقبل مراجعة الطالب/الطالبة بدونها. 

4. يتم قبول الطالب/الطالبة فورياً عند حضوره في الموعد المحدد له وحسب المقاعد المتاحة في الكليات في ذلك اليوم. 

5. على الطالب/الطالبة مراجعة بوابة القبول الإلكتروني لمعرفة ما تبقى من الكليات المتاحة قبل مراجعته للجامعة لتسليم أوراقه. 

6. التقديم الالكتروني للترشيح يعتبر تقديم طلب فقط و لا يلزم الجامعة بتخصيص مقعد دراسي بالجامعة، بحيث أولوية القبول حسب تحقيق معايير و شروط القبول و النسبة الموزونة (نسبة الثانوية العامة + اختبارات قياس)

ثالثاً: المستندات المطلوبة

1. نتيجة امتحان القدرات ( للطلاب فقط ) يطبع من الانترنت - موقع www.qiyas.org . 

2. تذكرة مراجعة لباقي الكليات المتاحة بالجامعة. 

3. أصل الثانوية العامة + صورتين منها . 

4. صـورة بطاقـة الأحـوال للطلاب أو بطاقة العائلة للطالبات(وعلى الجميع تكبير الصورة وتدوين رقم السجل المدني بخط واضح للأهمية) مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة . 

5. عدد 4 صور شخصية ملونة مقاس 4×6 سم ومحجبة للطالبات. 

6. نموذج الكشف الطبي مصدق ومعتمد من أي مستشفى أو مستوصف. 

7. الطلاب غير السعوديين ومن أم سعودية عليهم إحضار صورة من (شهادة الميلاد+حفيظة نفوس الوالدة+الإقامة) مع إحضار الأصول للمطابقة. 

8. موافقة جهة العمل (للموظفين). 

رابعا: الاختبار التحصيلي

التسجيل، والحضور للاختبار:

1. تسديد رسم الاختبار (100) ريال عن طريق أحد فروع مصرف الراجحي، أو جهاز صراف الراجحي الآلي .

2. حدد مكان وموعد الاختبار المناسب لك؛ وذلك حسب الجدول الزمني الموضح أعلاه .

3. التسجيل لدخول الاختبار بواسطة الهاتف المجاني 4888 124 800، أو الإنترنت من خلال صفحة التسجيل للاختبار، وذلك خلال الفترة 13-20/6/1428هـ .

4. الحضور في موعد الاختبار ( المكان والزمان ) الذي سجلت به، ومعك المستندات المطلوبة: أصل بطاقة الأحوال المدنية (للسعوديين)، أو الجواز وصورة الإقامة (لغير السعوديين) وإشعار تسديد رسم دخول الاختبار.

5. إذا لم تتمكن من التسجيل خلال الفترة المحددة للتسجيل المبكر، سدد رسم الاختبار (100) ريال وذلك عن طريق أحد فروع مصرف الراجحي أو صرافه الآلي، ومن ثم توجه إلى مقر الاختبار في أحد المواعيد المطروحة حيث سيتم الاستقبال حسب المقاعد الشاغرة، أي أن دخول الاختبار غير مضمون. مع ملاحظة أنك ستسدد مقابل تأخر التسجيل (50 ريالاً) نقداً في مقر الاختبار ، ويمكن أن تسدد رسم الاختبار ورسم التأخر معاً (150) ريالاً في المصرف المذكور، مع إحضار إشعار التسديد.

الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية ( طالبات )

1. دخول الاختبار للطالبات مقتصر على المرشحات من قبل الجامعات والكليات، وفي المقر المحدد من قبل الجامعة أو الكلية، لذا على الطالبات الراغبات في دخول الاختبار مراجعة الجامعة أو الكلية التي ترغب الالتحاق بها، للتسجيل في الاختبار، واستلام إشعار دخول الاختبار . كما يجب على الطالبة إحضار هذا الشعار وقت الاختبار .

2. وللاطلاع على شروط ومواعيد الاختبار يرجى مراجعة الجامعة أو الكلية.

3. تقبل نتائج الاختبار التحصيلي فقط في نفس الجامعة المتقدمة لها الطالبة.

خامسا: تنبيهات هامة :

1. تطبق الجامعة آلية القبول الالكتروني في جميع اجراءاتها، عليه يجب التقيد بالتعليمات و المواعيد المحددة.

2. ضرورة التأكد من إدخال المعلومات الصحيحة وفـي حالة اكتشاف معلومات خاطئة في بيانات الطالب/الطالبة سوف يكون القبول لاغياً حتى بعد استلام المستندات من قبل الجامعة. 

3. في حالة قبول الطالب/الطالبة وتسليم ملفه الأصلي لا يحق له استعادته إلا بعد مضي شهر من تاريخ تسليمه للمستندات وذلك للتأكد من حصول الطالب/الطالبة على المقعد الذي يستحقه فعلاً. 

4. التقيد بالمواعيد المحددة لجميع اجراءات القبول، و لن تقبل الطلبات المتأخرة.

5. لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى مراجعة موقع بوابة القبول الالكتروني:

www.kau.edu.sa

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

متى يبدأ التسجيل بكلية العسكرية الطبية للبنات بحفر الباطن؟ بليز ابي جواب


بالصراحة اختي قاعدة ادورك لك من الأمس 

بس لحد الحين ما اني لاقية خبر 

و اذا وصلني علم 

حطيته 

و اعذرني على التاخير 



هذا الرابط للجامعات و الكليات 

http://www.l3uonk.com/gam3at.htm


دخلي و شوفي وان شاء الله خير يارب


سامحيني للتأخير في الرد عليك 


تحياتي 

عاشقة الوردي

----------


## أم شهد

[quote=عاشقة الوردي;363826]كيف يتم التسجيل بكليات بنات جدة من طريق موقع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز؟

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

صباح الورد 

أم شهد 

متباركة بالمولد سيدة النساء العالمين 

بالنسبة للموضوع 

تسجيل بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجده ؟

احترت انتي تبي أنتظام او انتساب 

على االعموم دخلي الموقع 

و هذا الرابط حق الجامعة 

في الصفحة الرئيسية 
 حاطين خطوات التقديم للجامعة و مواعيد التسجيل :

http://www.kaau.edu.sa/

..:: خطوات التقديم للقبول بالجامعة::


   الخطوات التى يجب ان  يتبعها المتقدم/المتقدمة للقبول بالجامعة مع مراعات المواعيد المحددة و كيفية تنفيذ كل خطوة أو اجراء (لمزيد من المعلومات الاطلاع على آليات و اجراءات القبول   المعروضة  بموقع بوابة القبول الالكتروني للجامعة على الانترنت) :

1.    التسجيل و التقدم لاختبار القدرات (للطلاب فقط).
2.    التسجيل و التقدم  للاختبار التحصيلي  للطلاب و الطالبات (للكليات الصحية و الهندسة)
3.  تقديم طلب للحصول على مقعد دراسي بالجامعة عن طريق الانترنت و تسجيل بيانات الطالب الشخصية بالاضافة الى نتائج الثانوية و اختبارات القياس، ومن ثم يحصل الطالب على رقم طلب التقديم بالجامعة (لا يعتبر قبول بالجامعة فقط طلب)
4.    الانتظار لنتائج الفرز المعتمدة حسب معايير القبول.
5.    الاطلاع على نتائج الفرز (قبول طلب التقديم أو الاعتذار)، 
6.    في حالة حصول المتقدم على قبول الترشيح لمقعد دراسي بالجامعة:
            ‌        أ-  يتم الحصول على موعد مراجعة الجامعة لاستكمال اجراءات القبول الفورى (حسب أفضلية النسب الموزونة و الأماكن الشاغرة بالجامعة)، ولن تقبل الطلبات الا في مواعيدها المحددة بالضبط، و سترفض الطلبات المتأخرة حرصا على فاعلية اجراءات القبول بالجامعة.
                   ب-   طباعة استمارة  التقديم من الانترنت بالاضافة الى الكشف الطبى، والتعهدات الخاصة بالقبول بالجامعة مع تحضير جميع المستندات المطلوبة.
                               ت‌-  اجراء الفحص الطبى في الادارة الطبية بالجامعة أو أحد المستشفيات .
                ث- الحضور في الموعد المحدد للمراجعة بالجامعة لاستكمال اجراءات القبول الفورى و اختيار الكلية المناسبة (حسب الاماكن الشاغرة و تحقيق معايير القبول)، يمكن للمتقدم معرفة الكليات المتاحة قبل مراجعته للجامعة بيوم من خلال موقع بوابة القبول الالكتروني على الانترنت للاطلاع على الاماكن الشاغرة بالجامعة.
7.  في حالة عدم حصول المتقدم على قبول الترشيح فيمكنه التقدم للبرامج الأخرى بالجامعة (مثل البرامج مدفوعة التكاليف)، على أن يقوم باتباع اجراءات التقديم الخاصة بتلك البرامج عبر موقع بوابة القبول الالكتروني وحسب المواعيد المحددة.



 *بدء التقديم لطلاب الانتظام*::
      بدء تقديم لطلاب الانتظام من  19/6/1428 هـ الى 4/7/1428 هـ



..:: الإختبار التحصيلي::

   من 13 / 6 /1428 هـ
الى 20 / 6 /1428 هـ
 التقديم للتحصيلي ( طلاب ) عن طريق الانترنت،،،






   من 13 / 6 /1428 هـ
الى 20 / 6 /1428 هـ
 االتقديم للتحصيلي ( طالبات ) عن طريق الانترنت،،،   










 

    ..:: القبول بكليات الجامعة::

  من 19 / 6 / 1428 هـ
الى 4 / 7 / 1428 هـ
 التقديم لجميع كليات الجامعة انتظام عن 
طريق الانترنت ويشمل كلية المعلمين بجده






  من 8 / 7 /1428 هـ
الى 13 / 7 / 1428 هـ
 عرض نتائج فرز المرشحين للقبول عن طريق الانترنت ،،،   







  من 14 / 7 / 1428 هـ
الى 25 / 7 / 1428 هـ
 الاستقبال وتسليم المستندات في مقر الجامعة 






 

    ..:: القبول بكليات التربية للبنات::

   من 19 / 6 / 1428 هـ 
  إلى 4 / 7 / 1428 هـ
 التقديم لكليات التربيه للبنات عن طريق الانترنت  ،،،     





   من 8 / 7 / 1428 هـ 
  إلى 20 / 7 / 1428 هـ
 عرض نتائج فرز المرشحات للقبول عن طريق الانترنت ،،،   

 
  من 21 / 7 / 1428 هـ 
  إلى 9 / 8 / 1428 هـ
 الاستقبال وتسليم المستندات في مقر كليات التربية للبنات  بجده 



  و هذا الربط 

http://www.kau.edu.sa/admission/MAINPAGE/net/about.html



و اي استفسار اني حاضره 

و ان شاء تنالي اللي تتمنيه يارب

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدأ التسجيل في برنامج الإعداد الجامعي التدريبي لغير الموظفين في شركة فيلا البحرية العالمية

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان عن بدء التسجيل في برنامج الدبلومات الصحية و البكالوريوس المقامة في مراكز التدريب التابعة لمستشفيات القوات المسلحة بمختلف المناطق

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء التسجيل في كلية العلوم الصحية للبنات في الأحساء


مواعيد التقديم 
من الاثنين 17 / 6 /1428هـ إلى السبت 22 / 6 /1428هـ 

ويشترط للقبول في أن تكون المتقدمة:
1-سعودية الجنسية.
2-حاصلة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة ( علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية ) بمعدل لا يقل عن (75%) أو شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية (للكليات الصحية) بمعدل لا يقل عن (70%). وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة.
3- اجتياز اختبار القبول التحريري و المقابلة الشخصية والكشف الطبي. 


التخصصات المتاحة
( تمريض / قباله )

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء التسجيل في برنامج الملاحة الجوية بمعهد التدريب الفني بجدة

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

شريعة الأحساء تحدد مواعيد القبول وتدعو خريجيها لاستلام وثائقهم

عبدالله الخماس – الأحساء
حددت كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بالأحساء مواعيد استقبال الطلاب المستجدين الراغبين بالتسجيل في الكلية للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428-1429 هـ حيث سيبدأ التسجيل يوم السبت المقبل 22/6 حتى الثلاثاء 25/6 وذلك في اقسام الكلية الخمسة « الشريعة , اصول الدين , اللغة العربية , الجغرافيا , الإدارة « وفق عدد من الشروط حددتها الكلية للطلبة المتقدمين للتسجيل وهي ( احضار الشهادة الأصلية وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وشهادة اختبار القدرات وبطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع صورة لتلك المستندات للمطابقة ) , وستكون النسبة المركبة المقبولة 75 بالمائة فمافوق لجميع الأقسام « بحيث تمثل حاصل جمع 70 بالمائة من معدل الثانوية العامة و30 بالمائة من اختبار القدرات « , وسيتم اجراء المقابلات الشخصية للمتقدمين في نفس يوم التقديم وذلك بالقاعة الكبرى في الكلية , على ان يكون التسجيل ابتداء من الساعة 8 صباحا حتى 12.30 ظهرا .
من جهة اخرى دعت الكلية الطلبة الخريجين للفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الحالي الى استلام وثائق تخرجهم حيث تم البدء في تسليم الوثائق ابتداء من أمس وذلك بتسليم الوثائق الخاصة بكل متخرج وانهاء كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بذلك .

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....7&I=503620&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إجبار الطالبات على التسجيل الإلكتروني يحرمهن فرص القبول بتربية حفرالباطن

شكري الماطر - حفرالباطن
بدأ منذ يوم السبت الماضي التقديم على القبول الإلكتروني بكلية التربية بحفرالباطن بعد انضمامها مؤخرا إلى وزارة التعليم العالي في جامعة الملك فيصل بالأحساء. 

وقد تباينت ردود أفعال اولياء الأمور تجاه هذا القرار, حيث رأى عدد منهم انه يختصر على المتقدمات الزمن والمسافة بينما الطرف الآخر أوضح انه سوف يحرم عددا كبيرا من المتقدمات فرص الدخول بكلية التربية وخاصة اللاتي يقطن في القرى والهجر ولا توجد لديهن أي وسائل اتصالات. واضافوا ان اكثر من 50 بالمائة من احياء حفرالباطن لم تغط بشبكة الخطوط الهاتفية واغلب الأحياء الموجود بها خطوط تتسم بضعف الشبكة وبالتالي لن تتمكن الطالبات من التسجيل بالكلية ويحرمهن فرص القبول. وناشدوا المسئولين في التعليم العالي بزيادة فترة التسجيل لأسبوع آخر واستقبال الطلبات عن طريق الكلية للذين تصعب ظروفهم التسجيل من خلال الانترنت. 

وقال المواطن صالح الحربي ان التقديم عن طريق الانترنت خطوة جيدة لبعض المتقدمات لكلية التربية بحفرالباطن وتقضي على الازدحام وتختصر الوقت إلا ان غالبية اهالي حفرالباطن يصعب عليهم التقديم من خلال الانترنت لعدم وجود انترنت في منازلهم بسبب الدخل المحدود أو عدم وجود خطوط هاتفية في اكثر احياء حفرالباطن كما ان الأحياء التي توجد بها خطوط هاتفية غير متاح اتصالها بالانترنت لضعف الشبكة وهذا بحد ذاته يسبب معاناة كبيرة لأولياء أمور الطالبات في الذهاب لمنتديات الانترنت. 

وأشار عدد من المواطنين أن تطبيق التسجيل الإلكتروني لأول مرة عن طريق الانترنت يشكّل مشكلة كبيرة لدى عدد كبير من المتقدمات وخاصة الطالبات القادمات من قرى وهجر حفرالباطن فما الوسائل امامهن؟ هل يتجهن لمجال آخر غير كلية التربية ام يتوقفن عن التقديم وتوقعنا ان انضمامها لوزارة التعليم العالي والدخول بأنظمتها ولوائحها يسهّل من التعقيدات السابقة في وزارة التربية والتعليم. وأكدوا أن اكثر من 50 بالمائة من احياء حفرالباطن لم تغط بشبكة الخطوط الهاتفية واغلب الأحياء الموجود بها خطوط هاتف تتسم بضعف الشبكة وبالتالي لن تتمكن الطالبات من التسجيل بالكلية. واضاف آخرون ان فترة التقديم والتي حددت باسبوع فقط بدأت من يوم السبت وتنتهي اليوم جعلت خطوط الأنترنت دائماً مشغولة فلن تستطيع الطالبات التقديم لازدحام الشبكة.

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....7&I=503691&G=5

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

د. الرشود يدعو خريجات الثانوية لسد النقص في الكوادر الفنية بالمستشفيات
استمرار القبول بالكليات والمعاهد الصحية للعام الدراسي 1429/28هـ

"الرياض":
أعلن وكيل وزارة الصحة المساعد لاعداد وتطوير القوى العاملة المشرف العام على الإدارة العامة للمعاهد والكليات الصحية أ.د. خالد بن عبدالمحسن الرشود بأن القبول بالكليات والمعاهد الصحية للعام الدراسي 1429/1428ه مستمر حيث بدأ منذ يوم الاثنين 1428/6/17ه ويستمر إلى السبت 1428/6/22ه وبالنسبة للمعاهد الصحية للبنات فيستمر التقديم الى يوم الاثنين 1428/6/24ه 

ودعا الرشود خريجات الثانوية العامة الى المسارعة بالالتحاق بالكليات والمعاهد الصحية نظرا للنقص الشديد في الكوادر الفنية في المستشفيات والمراكز الحكومية والخاصة ولما تتمتع به خريجات تلك الكليات والمعاهد من مميزات عدة وعلى رأسها سهولة الحصول على وظيفة في نفس المجال حيث تتوفر فرص وظيفية للعمل في الأقسام النسائية في المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية والعيادات في مختلف القطاعات الحكومية، وتعين خريجات الكلية الصحية على الكادر الصحي فئة فني المستوى الثاني والدرجة الثالثة حسب نظام ديوان الخدمة المدنية براتب إجمالي مقداره (6474) يضاف اليها بدلات متخصصة وتمنح ايضا مكافأة شهرية ( 1000ريال) واما خريجات المعاهد الصحية فتعين على المستوى الثاني الدرجة الأولى براتب إجمالي (5928) ريالا وتمنح مكافأة شهرية مقداراها (600) ريال. 

ويشترط للقبول في المعاهد والكليات الصحية والمتوسطة للبنات ان تكون المتقدمة: 
1- سعودية الجنسية. 
2- حاصلة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية) بمعدل لا يقل عن (75%) أو شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية (للكليات الصحية) بمعدل لا يقل عن (70%) وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة. 
3- اجتياز اختبار القبول التحريري والمقابلة الشخصية والكشف الطبي. 
ويمكن الطالبة مراجعة اقرب كلية - معهد الحصول على الشروط مفصلة والمستندات المطلوبة للالتحاق.


http://www.alriyadh-np.com/2007/07/0...cle262072.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول طلاب كليتي المعلمين وكليات البنات بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز الكترونياً 

سعيد العدواني 
قال مدير جامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتور أسامة بن صادق طيب: إن آلية القبول لطلاب كليتي المعلمين وكليات البنات (14 كلية) سيكون عن طريق موقع عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة وانه لن يكون هناك مراجعة للطالب او الطالبة إلا لتسليم الوثائق النهائية بعد القبول الفوري عن طريق الانترنت. وقال الدكتور اسامة طيب : إن الجامعة سخرت كل إمكاناتها لتسهيل وتهيئة القبول للطلاب والذي بدأ من شهر في استقبال الطلاب المتقدمين للانتساب فيما بدأت الجامعة قبول طلاب الانتظام من يوم امس وذلك عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الشبكة العنكبوتية والتي بدأت في استقبال طلبات المتقدمين للجامعة للحصول على مقعد دراسي بالجامعة من بين أكثر من 20 ألف مقعد تم تحديدها بجلسة مجلس الجامعة السابق فيما سيتم تحديد اعداد القبول بكليات المعلمين وكليات البنات بجلسة مجلس الجامعة المقبل. وبين الدكتور اسامة طيب أن التقديم من اول خطوة وحتى آخرها سيكون عن طريق الانترنت وأن الطالب او الطالبة الراغبين في الدراسة بالجامعة لا يطلب منهم الحضور للجامعة إلا بعد انتهاء القبول نهائيا وقبولهم بالجامعة وبالتالي حضورهم فقط لتسليم الوثائق الرئيسية بعد القبول الفوري عن طريق الانترنت . وبيّن مدير الجامعة ان الجامعة تحرص على ان يكون القبول بأسلس الطرق خاصة وان التقديم على الموقع الانترنت بالجامعة سيتضاعف بعد ادراج كليتي المعلمين و14 كلية للبنات تحت مظلة الجامعة . وعن زيادة اعداد القبول بالكليات الصحية قال الدكتور اسامة طيب ان الجامعة تحرص على ان تقدم العملية التعليمية بشكل جيد والا تتوسع في قبول الطلاب على حساب التعليم والتدريب والتدريس وبالتالي أبقت الجامعة القبول بالكليات الصحية على الاعداد السابقة في الاعوام الماضية لتحافظ على طرق التعليم والتدريب والا يكون التوسع والزيادة في اعداد القبول على حساب العملية التعليمية. من جانبه قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن عبيد اليوبي وكيل الجامعة رئيس لجنة القبول بالجامعة: ان الجامعة قدمت خدمة القبول الالكتروني بأفضل طريقة وابسط طريقة وأنه ما على الطالب الاّ الدخول الى موقع الجامعة على الانترنت وموقع عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة ليتبع الطالب بعدها خطوات التقديم والقبول بالجامعة . وبين ان اعداد القبول بالجامعة هذا العام تفوق 20ألف طالب وطالبة في كافة برامج القبول بالجامعة وكلياتها التي تتبعها بمنطقة تبوك والحدود الشمالية وكلية المجتمع برفحا . 

, وحدد اليوبي أعداد القبول التي أقرها مجلس الجامعة في عدد من كليات الجامعة والتي حددت على النحو التالي . 
كلية الهندسة 450طلباً
كلية الاقتصاد والادارة 750طالبا و750طالبة 
كلية العلوم 1400 طالب و500 طالبة 
كلية العلوم انتقالي مدفوع التكاليف 400طالب
كلية الاداب 800 طالب و800 طالبة 
كلية تصاميم البئية 150طالبا 
اقتصاد منزلي 300 طالبة . 

من جانبه أوضح الدكتور عبد الفتاح بن سليمان مشاط عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة انه يتم تحويل طلاب الكليات الانتقالية بعد انهاء المقررات الاساسية لهم واجتياز المواد العامة للجامعة والمتطلبات الاساسية للجامعة والسنة الاولى مشيرا الى ان الجامعة حولت 97طالبا بكلية الاقتصاد والادارة و57طالبا بكلية العلوم و54 طالبا بكلية الهندسة وجميعهم من حصلوا على معدل 3.5 من 5 % وأشار الى انه يتم قبول 800 طالب وطالبة في كليات انتقالية هي كلية الأقتصاد والادارة وكلية الهندسة وكلية العلوم وزعت بالتساوي لكل كلية 200 مقعد .


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1005339

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد القبول والشروط بتربية الخرمة وتربة ومجتمع رنية 

عناد العتيبي - الطائف 
اعتمد مدير جامعة الطائف د. عبدالاله باناجة خطة القبول في كليات التربية للطالبات بالخرمة وتربة وكلية خدمة المجتمع برنية. أوضح ذلك لـ(المدينة ) د.هشام الزير والذي أكد أن القبول في كليات الطالبات بالخرمة وتربة سيبدأ يوم السبت الموافق 22/ 6 وسينتهي يوم الأربعاء الموافق 26 /6 وفقًا للشروط الموضحة، فيما سيتم البدء في استقبال طلبات الانتساب في كلية التربية بالخرمة وتربة يوم السبت 29/ 6 منوهًا أن الأولوية ستكون لطالبات المنطقة. وأضاف الزير أن كلية خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر برنية ستستقبل طلبات القبول بها يوم السبت 29/ 6 نسبة راجيًا من الجميع الالتزام بإحضار جميع الطلبات لكي تتم إجراءات القبول بكل يسر وسهولة و(المدينة) بدورها تنشر آلية القبول والمواعيد المحددة وذلك على النحو التالي: مكان استلام الملفات والقبول : 1) كلية التربية للبنات بالخرمة وسيكون استقبال الطالبات في مقر الكلية في الخرمة. 2) كلية التربية للبنات في تربة وسيكون استقبال الطالبات في مقر الكلية في تربة .3) كلية خدمة المجتمع برنية وسيكون استقبال الطالبات في مقر الكلية في رنية . شروط القبول :1)أن تكون الطالبة حاصلةً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها .2)أن لا يكون قد مضى على حصولها على شهادة الثانوية العامة مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات .3)أن تحصل على موافقة من مرجعها إذا كانت تعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة. 4)أن تكون لائقة ً طبياً.5)أن تكون حسنة السيرة والسلوك .6) أن لا تكون قد فُصلت من أي جامعة فصلاً تأديبياً . الأوراق المطلوبة :1)تعبئة طلب الالتحاق والتوقيع عليه .2)أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة + 3 صور منها .3)أصل كرت العائلة + صورتين منه .4)ملف علاقي .5)أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع صورتين لها .6) رقم حساب بنكي خاص بالطالبة مختوم من البنك ليتم إنزال المكافأة الجامعية عليه (للانتظام فقط).* ستكون المفاضلة بين المتقدمات حسب المعدل في الثانوية العامة.


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1005343

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

اعتباراً من 22الجاري
فتح باب القبول لخريجي الجامعات والكليات التقنية الراغبين في الالتحاق بالخدمة العسكرية

الرياض - سليمان الزعير:
اعلنت لجنة قبول الجامعيين بوزارة الدفاع والطيران عن فتح باب القبول لعام 1428ه لخريجى الجامعات والكليات التقنية (بكالوريوس) ماجستير (دكتوراه) الراغبين في الالتحاق في الخدمة العسكرية كضباط. 
واوضحت ان التخصصات المطلوبة هى: هندسة كهربائية، هندسة الكترونية، هندسة اتصالات، هندسة ميكانيكية، هندسة مساحة، هندسة حاسب آلى، هندسة برمجيات، هندسة معمارية، هندسة مدنية، هندسة طيران، هندسة بحرية، هندسة صناعية (نظم)، هندسة فيزيائية، هندسة كيميائية، هندسة نووية، طب عام، طب طيران، طب بحري، طب اسنان، طب بيطري، علوم صيدلية، مختبرات، تمريض، علوم، تأهيل (علاج طبيعي) ،تقنية اسنان، تقنية اجهزة طبية، إدارة خدمات صحية، علوم حاسب آلى، نظم معلومات، تقنية معلومات، تقنية حاسب آلى، فيزياء، كيمياء، علوم، اشعة، رياضيات، علوم اغذية، احياء، تخصصات شرعية، لغة انجليزية، لغة فارسية، لغة عبري،ة علوم نفس، تربية بدنية، أنظمة (قانون) محاسبة، إدارة عامة، إعداد مناهج بحوث وعمليات. 

واشارت إلى ان شروط القبول ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الاصل والمنشا ويستثنى من ذلك من ولد ونشأ مع والده الذي تواجد لظروف العمل او الدراسة او الاجازة خارج المملكة على ان لايحمل جواز وجنسية البلد الذي ولد فيه وان لايزيد عمر المتقدم الحاصل على شهادة البكالوريوس على 27سنة لجميع التخصصات و 29سنة للاطباء واحتساب مدة سنتين إضافيتين للحاصلين على شهادة الماجستير وخمس سنوات اضافية للحاصلين على شهادة الدكتوراة وان يكون حاصلا على الشهادة الجامعية بالانتظام الكلى وان لايقل التقدير عن جيد ويستثنى من ذلك الاطباء وان يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك وغير محكوم عليه بحد او جريمة مخلة بالشرف والامانة وان لايكون سبق ان طرد من احدى الكليات او المعاهد العسكرية لاى سبب وان يجتاز جميع أجراءات القبول، المقابلة الشخصية، الكشف الطبي الخ. ولايقبل اى كشف طبي سوى مايصدر من اللجنة الطبية التابعة للجنة المركزية للقبول وتعد نتائج الكشف الطبي نهائية ولايحق للمتقدم المطالبة بإعادة الكشف الطبي او معرفة اسباب عدم اللياقة الطبية وان يكون غير مصاب بمرض الصرع او الربو او اي امراض اخرى معدية وألا يقل الطول عن 160سم وان يكون الطول متناسقا مع الوزن وان يكون غير متزوج من امرأة اجنبية وألا يكون قد تعين على وظيفة حكومية خاضعة لنظام الخدمة المدنية او وظيفة عسكرية حالية او سابقة. وحثت المتقدمين على تعبئة وتقديم طلب الالتحاق عن طريق مكاتب التسجيل الرياض(مكتب اللجنة المركزية بكلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية بالعيينة البوابة الشمالية للكلية) بوابة سلطانة. 

المنطقة الجنوبية مركز الاسناد الهندسي بخميس مشيط. 
المنطقة الغربية قيادة المنطقة الغربية بجدة. 
المنطقة الشمالية الغربية بوابة مركز ومدرسة المظلات الشرقية التابعة لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز العسكرية بتبوك. 
المنطقة الشرقية مركز التدريب التابع لمدينة الملك فهد العسكرية بالشرقية 
منطقة المدينة المنورة قيادة منطقة المدينة المنورة البوابة رقم 
منطقة القصيم معهد طيران القوات البرية بالقصيم (البوابة الرئيسية). 
وذكرت انه سوف يبدأ أستقبال الخريجين الجامعيين لعام 1428ه اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 1428/6/22ه وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الخميس الموافق 1428/7/5ه من 7.30صباحا وحتى الساعة 18.00مساء. 

ويشترط ان يرفق مع الطلبة المستندات التالية صورة البطاقة الشخصية لطالب الالتحاق على ان تكون واضحة وصورة من وثيقة التخرج في الجامعة وصورة معادلة الشهادة الجامعية الصادرة من خارج المملكة وصورة من كشف الدرجات والسجل الاكاديمى وصورة من شهادة الامتياز للتخصصات الطبية وعدد(2) صورة شخصية ملونة حديثة مكشوف الراس مقاس 4في6

http://www.alriyadh-np.com/2007/07/0...cle261881.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الرياض للبنات تعلن الجدول الزمني للقبول في كلياتها 


الرياض - عبدالرحمن اليوسف 
أعلنت عمادة القبول والتسجيل لجامعة الرياض للبنات عن الجدول الزمني لإجراءات القبول للطالبات للعام الدراسي 1428هـ - 1429هـ وانطلاقاً من حرص وزارة التعليم العالي لتقليل الهدر بسبب انسحاب الطالبات بعد قبولهن أو بسبب حجز الطالبة نفسها لأكثر من مقعد في الجامعة الكائنة في منطقة الرياض. فقد تم الاتفاق بين الجامعات على تنسيق أعمال القبول بينها بدءاً من الفصل الدراسي الأول لعام 1428 - 1429هـ وذلك عن طريق تبادل المعلومات وتنسيق الإجراءات ومواعيد التقديم للقبول تحقيقاً للمصلحة العامة. 

وشروط القبول في كليات جامعة الرياض للبنات للعام الجامعي 1428 - 1429هـ: 
الطالبات المنتظمات 
يشترط لقبول الطالبات المنتظمات في كليات جامعة الرياض للبنات ما يلي: 
أن تكون سعودية الجنسية، أو غير سعودية لأم سعودية، وأن تكون حاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو من خارجها، وأن تكون النسبة المئوية لنجاحها في الثانوية العامة في حدود النسب التي تحددها الأقسام التعليمية في كليات الجامعة، واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية التي تُجرى لها في كليات التربية، وكلية الخدمة الاجتماعية، أو أي شروط أو اختبارات تراها الأقسام التعليمية، وأن تكون لائقة طبياً، وأن لا يمضي على تخرجها أكثر من خمس سنوات، أي لا يسبق عام 1423 - 1424هـ 
ويضاف للمنتسبات موافقة جهة العمل إذا كانت تعمل. 

أما المستندات المطلوبة للقبول في الكليات للطالبات المنتظمات والمنتسبات: 
أصل الشهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها وصورتين منها، وصورة من دفتر العائلة لولي الأمر، أو صورة البطاقة الشخصية للطالبة مع الأصل للمطابقة، واستيفاء استمارة طلب الالتحاق، وموافقة جهة العمل لمن هن على رأس العمل، وخطاب موافقة معتمد من ولي أمر الطالبة. 

وفي ضوء ذلك فقد وضعت جامعة الرياض للبنات الخطة الآتية لتنظيم القبول في الكليات التابعة لها، وقد اعتمدت سياسة القبول الفوري وستستقبل كل كلية مباشرة الطالبات المتقدمات للقبول بها وستقبل جامعة الرياض للبنات أكثر من (10000) طالبة منتظمة، كما تتوقع استقبال أكثر من (5000) طالبة منتسبة وتتمثل خطة القبول في مرحلتين. 




المرحلة الأولى: وتختص بالقبول في ثماني كليات للتربية وهي: كلية التربية بوادي الدواسر، وكلية التربية بالأفلاج، وكلية التربية بحوطة سدير، وكلية التربية الأقسام الأدبية والعلمية بالدوادمي، وكلية التربية بساجر، وكلية التربية بعفيف، وكلية التربية بالزلفي، وكلية التربية بحوطة بني تميم. 

والطريقة التي ستتبعها الطالبة للتقديم للقبول في هذه الكليات: 
أ - يمكن للطالبة أن تتقدم عبر الإنترنت على مواقع الجامعة www.rug.edu.sa للقبول من تاريخ 26 - 6 - 1428هـ ولمدة ثلاثة أسابيع مع ضرورة مراجعتها للكلية المعنية التي ترغب في القبول بها لتقديم أصول المستندات المطلوبة وذلك وفقاً لما هو موضح في الجدول رقم (1) الذي يبين مواعيد استلام المستندات والتسجيل حسب النسب المؤوية لنجاح الطالبة في الثانوية العامة. 
ب - كما يمكن للطالبة في حال عدم تمكنها من التقديم عن طريق الإنترنت مراجعة الكلية مباشرة من تاريخ 29 - 6 - 1428هـ وحتى تاريخ 18 - 7 - 1428هـ والتقديم بأصول المستندات المطلوبة للقبول في المواعيد الموضحة في الجدول رقم (1) حسب النسب المؤوية لحصولها على الثانوية العامة.




المرحلة الثانية: وتختص هذه المرحلة بالقبول في الكليات الآتية: 
كلية التربية الأقسام الأدبية بالرياض، وكلية التربية الأقسام العلمية بالرياض، وكلية التربية للاقتصاد المنزلي والتربية الفنية بالرياض، وكلية التربية لإعداد معلمات المرحلة الابتدائية بالرياض، وكلية الآداب بالرياض، وكلية الخدمة الاجتماعية بالرياض، وكلية التربية بضرماء، وكلية التربية بحريملاء، وكلية التربية بالمزاحمية، وكلية التربية الأقسام الأدبية بالخرج، وكلية التربية الأقسام العلمية بالخرج، وكلية التربية لإعداد معلمات المرحلة الابتدائية بالدلم، وكلية التربية بشقراء، وكلية التربية بالمجمعة، وكلية التربية بالقويعية. 

والطريقة التي ستتبعها الطالبة للتقديم للقبول في هذه الكليات: 
أ- تتقدم الطالبة عبر الإنترنت على موقع الجامعة www.rug.edu.sa للقبول كما في الموعد السابق على أن تقوم الطالبة بتقديم أصول المستندات المطلوبة للكلية المعنية من تاريخ 14 - 7 - 1428هـ وحتى تاريخ 2 - 8 - 1428هـ طبقاً لما هو موضح في الجدولين (2) و(3) اللذين يوضحان المواعيد اليومية لكل كلية وحسب النسبة المئوية للنجاح لكل طالبة للقبول وطبقاً لما هو موضح قرين اسم كل كلية. 
ب- وفي حال عدم تمكنها من التقديم عن طريق الإنترنت تتقدم الطالبة للقبول مباشرة للكلية بدءاً من تاريخ 14 - 7 - 1428هـ وحتى تاريخ 2 - 8 - 1428هـ لتقديم أصول المستندات المطلوبة للقبول طبقاً لما هو موضح قرين اسم كل كلية في الجدولين (2) و(3). 






http://www.al-jazirah.com/829659/ln25d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إنهاء إجراءات قبول 3600طالب وطالبة للدراسة ببرنامج الانتساب 

سعيد العدواني ـ جدة 
أنهت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز إجراءات قبول 3600طالب ( 2700 طالب والبقية 900 طالبة ) للدراسة ببرنامج الانتساب مدفوع التكاليف وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة الدكتور عبد الفتاح بن سليمان المشاط ان موقع القبول بالجامعة سجل 20000الف طلب للدراسة في برنامج الانتساب تم فرز 7900طلب انهت العمادة 2700 طلب منها وتم استلام الصور والوثائق المصدقة لكل طلب عن طريق البريد المستعجل كما أصدرت الجامعة البطاقات الخاصة بالطلاب الذين أنهيت اجراءات قبولهم بالجامعة. وعن التقديم للطالبات قال المشاط انه تم تسجيل 3آلاف طلب استلم وثائق 1300 مستند قدمها عدد من الطلبات وتم أنهاء اجراءات قبول 900 طلب وبين ان الدراسة ببرنامج الانتساب هذا العام ستكون متطورة بشكل كبير وانه سيتم تقديم المواد الدراسية والمناهج عن طريق التعليم الالكتروني حيث خصص 400 مقعد للبدء في البرنامج والذي يعتمد على قدرة ومدى تمكن الشخص من الحاسب الالي والإلمام به. 

و أوضح الدكتور عبد الفتاح مشاط ان الجامعة ستقبل 7000 طالب وطالبة 5 الاف طالب و2000 طالبة وذلك للدراسة في البرنامج وذلك بعد فتح كليتي الاقتصاد والادارة والاداب بالجامعة. واشار المشاط ان الجامعة اخذت في حسبانها خريجي الثانوية العامة للعام الدراسي الحالي وخصصت 1000مقعد للراغبين في الدراسة من حديثي التخرج بالتعليم العام , مشيرا الى ان التقديم من اول خطوة وحتى اخر خطوة يتم الكترونيا ومن تلك الخطوت حصول الطالب على البطاقة الجامعية التي يتم تسليمها للطالب إلكترونيا وذلك من خلال استخراجها وإرسالها للطالب في المنطقة التي يقيم بها بعد الاتفاق مع كبرى شركات النقل لإيصال مستندات القبول وإيصال البطاقة بعد استخراجها من الجامعة . 

موضحا بان التقديم سيقتصر على الطلاب الذين تخرجوا قبل 15 عاما اذ لن يتم قبول خريجي الاعوام التي قبل هذا العام. 

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1005224

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول في كلية ينبع الصناعية 


ينبع: أحمد العمري 
أعلنت كلية ينبع الصناعية عن فتح باب القبول للفصل الدراسي المقبل 1428/ 1429 لخريجي الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها الحاصلين على نسبة 80% في نتيجة الثانوية العامة فأكثر ، وذلك اعتبارا من يـوم السبت 22/6/ 1428 وحتى يوم الاثنين الموافق 2/7/ 1428. ودعت إدارة الكلية الطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق بها إلى زيارة موقع الكلية على شبكة الإنترنت ( www.yic.edu.sa ) وذلك لتعبئة طلب الالتحاق في حال توفر الشروط المطلوبة والمعلنة على صفحات الموقع. 


http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...=2468&id=12351

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول الطلاب والطالبات بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز على الانترنت.. غدا


أحمد السلمي (جدة)
تبدأ جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة غدا في استقبال طلبات الطلاب والطالبات للالتحاق بكلياتها المختلفة من خلال موقعها على الانترنت ويستمر حتى الرابع من الشهر القادم. عميد القبول الدكتور عبدالفتاح مشاط أكد لـ”عكاظ” ان نتائج القبول ومواعيد فرز المقبولين والمقبولات ومواعيد المراجعة تستمر من 7/4 حتى 8/2. وأردف المشاط بأن الطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق بكلية المعلمين بجدة عليهم التقديم عن طريق موقع عمادة القبول والتسجيل على الانترنت بحكم انضمامها مع كليات الجامعة مؤخرا. كلية العلوم والمعلمين بمدينة عرعر التي انضمت الى الجامعة مؤخرا. مؤكدا ان الجامعة تستقبل أكثر من 15 ألف طالب وطالبة خلال الفصل القادم في مختلف الكليات. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0703122605.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء التسجيل الالكتروني بجامعة الملك فهد


محمد عضيب (الدمام)
بدأت جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن تسجيل الطلاب الراغبين الالتحاق بالجامعة عبر موقعها الالكتروني من يوم الأثنين 17/6/1428هـ . واوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل د. عمر السويلم انه يشترط ان يكون المتقدم من خريجي الثانوية العامة والثانوية بنظام المقررات للعام الدراسي الحالي او العام الماضي. كما يشترط اجتياز اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي.

ويستمر التقديم لمدة «10» أيام، علما بأن نتائج القبول ستعلن عبر موقع ادارة القبول بشبكة الانترنت.. ورسالة نصية على رقم جوال الطالب المتقدم او رسالة على بريده الالكتروني. ودعا د. السويلم الطلاب الراغبين الدراسة بالجامعة ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول الى تعبئة طلب الالتحاق عبر الموقع الالكتروني لادارة القبول بدقة وأمانة مشيرا الى ان الطالب المتقدم يتحمل التبعات النظامية لأي خطأ في بياناته. 



http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0702122113.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

تعليمات هامة بخصوص التسجيل في جامعة الملك فيصل و الكليات التابعة لها

أخي الطالب/أختي الطالبة هذه روابط هامه لك 
* يرجى التقيد بمواعيد إختبارات القبول و المعلنة من قبل الجامعة . 

الإختبار التحصيلي للمتقدمين و المتقدمات على الكليات الصحية 
- تبدء إختبارات الكليات الصحية يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 25/6/1428 هــ للطلاب 
يوم الأربعاء الموافق 26/6/1428 هــ للطالبات 

* اختبار القبول المحدد للغة الإنجليزية للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات الأقسام الأدبية بالأحساء في يوم الأحد 1/7/1428هـ الموافق 15/7/2007م.

* اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لبرنامج السكرتارية الطبية بكلية الدراسات التطبيقية و خدمة المجتمع وذلك يوم الاحد 6/8/1428 هـ الموافق 19/8/2007 م للطالبات . 

* لا داعي للقلق في حالة عدم طباعة الورقة الخاصة بإقرار التقديم ويكتفى بالدخول على الطلب بعد إكمالة و طباعة صفحة " تفصيل بيانات التقديم " .

* في حالة الرغبة في استرجاع اسم المستخدم والرمز السري لطلب القبول ، اضغط على الرابط التالي :
http://kfuapps.kfu.edu.sa/admission/userQuery.jsp

* في حالة وجود خطاء في طلب التقديم أو عند الرغبة في تغيير الكلية أو التخصص فبإمكان الطالب إلغاء الطلب وعمل طلب جديد من خلال الضغط على الرابط التالي: 
http://kfuapps.kfu.edu.sa/admission/index.jsp

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة أم القرى تفتح باب القبول للطلاب الجدد

اليوم - مكة المكرمة 
تبدأ جامعة أم القرى ممثلة في عمادة القبول والتسجيل اليوم الاحد في استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بها للعام الدراسي المقبل من الطلاب والطالبات من حملة الثانوية العامة بقسميها او مايعادلها ، وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل الدكتور عبد الله بن أحمد عبد الله أن الجامعة تطبق القبول الفوري الذي يعتمد على النسبة المتكافئة للطلاب حيث سيتم تسلم المستندات الاصلية من الطالب ويعطى اشعارا فوريا بالقبول يتضمن الرقم الجامعي والقسم الذي تم قبوله فيه أما أقسام التربية الفنية والبدنية والقراءات والدراسات القرانية فيتم تقديم الطلبات عن طريق موقع الجامعة وبعد ذلك سيتم اعلان أسماء المقبولين لدخول الاختبارات والمقابلات الشخصية وذلك بقاعة الاحتفالات الكبرى بالمدينة الجامعية بالعابدية ، وبين أن التخصصات المتاحة للطلاب هي أقسام الشريعة والحضارة والقضاء والاقتصاد الاسلامي والمحاسبة والتربية البدنية والفنية والاحياء والكيمياء والفيزياء والعلوم الرياضية والنحو والصرف والبلاغة والنقد والادب والثقافة الاسلامية و الكتاب والسنة والعقيدة والقراءات واللغة الانجليزية والجغرافيا والخدمة الاحتماعية وعلم المعلومات والاعلام والعمارة الاسلامية والهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والمدنية والطب والجراحة وبرنامج طب المختبرات وبرنامج الطب العلاجي والصيدلة وعلم الحاسب الآلي وهندسة الحاسب الآلي أما كلية المعلمين في مكة المكرمة فيشمل القبول فيها أقسام الدراسات الاسلامية واللغة العربية والرياضيات والكيمياء والفيزياء والأحياء أما كلية المعلمين بالقنفدة فتشمل أقسامها الدراسات الاسلامية والقرآنية واللغة العربية والعلوم والرياضيات والحاسب والتربية الفنية اضافة الى الأقسام الموجودة بكلية المعلمين بالليث ،الجدير بالذكر أن عدد الطلاب والطالبات الذين سيتم قبولهم بالجامعة للعام الدراسي الجامعي القادم سيصل ان شاء الله الى عشرة آلاف طالب وطالبة.

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....4&I=502910&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء القبول بجامعة الملك خالد بأبها 

أبها - الجزيرة 
حددت جامعة الملك خالد الأحد 16/6/1428هـ موعدا للقبول للعام القادم. وأكدت الجامعة أهمية التزام المتقدمين بالمواعيد والنسب المحددة مع اصطحاب المستندات المطلوبة. وبينت أن القبول مستمر إلى يوم الثلاثاء العاشر من رجب المقبل في كليات الطب والصيدلة والتمريض فيما يستمر القبول في كليات الشريعة وأصول الدين واللغة العربية والعلوم الاجتماعية والادارية واللغات والترجمة والعلوم والهندسة والحاسب الآلي والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية إلى يوم 28 رجب. 
ولفتت الكلية النظر إلى أن قبول الطالبات الذي سيكون في المركز الجامعي للبنات بشمسان بأبها سيكون بدءا من يوم السبت22 من الشهر الحالي لخريجات هذا العام فقط وذلك في كليات علوم الحاسب الآلي والعلوم واللغات والترجمة ويستمر خمسة أيام وفق النسب المحددة. 

وأشارت الى أن مواعيد القبول في كلية العلوم والاداب وكلية المجتمع في محافظة بيشة ستبدأ 4 رجب المقبل، وتستمر حتى 2 شعبان افيما يبدأ قبول الطلبات في كلية المجتمع بمحافظتي خميس مشيط والنماص يوم 28 رجب ولمدة خمسة أيام. وحددت الجامعة يوم 29 من هذا الشهر موعدا لبدء قبول الانتظام في كليات البنات في أبها ومحافظات خميس مشيط وبيشة ومحايل والنماص وبلقرن وبيشة وسراة عبيدة وظهران الجنوب ويستمر حتى 11 رجب في كليات التربية الأقسام العلمية والادبية. 

كما حددت الجامعة موعد القبول في كلية المجتمع للبنات بأبها -انتظام فقط -يوم 14 من رجب ولمدة خمسة أيام ومواعيد القبول للانتساب (بنات) لنفس الفترة في كلية التربية الأقسام الأدبية بأبها، وكذلك كليات التربية في محافظات خميس مشيط وبيشة ومحايل عسير والنماص وبلقرن وسراة عبيدة وظهران الجنوب. 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/2486510/ln35d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء القبول بجامعة جازان وغداً الكلية الصحية للبنات 


جازان-الجزيرة 
بدأت جامعة جازان استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بكليات البنات بالمنطقة للعام الجامعي 1428- 1429هـ ، وذلك عبر موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت www.jazan.edu.sa 

وأوضح كيل جامعة جازان الدكتور عبدالغفار بن سعيد بازهير أن القبول سيكون في كلية الطب وكلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية وكلية الهندسة وكلية الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات وكلية العلوم وكلية المجتمع مشيراً إلى أن القبول كذلك يشمل كليات التربية للبنات، وهي كلية التربية للبنات الأقسام العلمية بجازان والأقسام العلمية بصبيا وكلية التربية للبنات بفرسان، وكلية التربية للبنات بصامطة وكلية المجتمع بأبي عريش . وبين أن الجامعة خصصت الفترة من 15- 6 إلى 4- 7- 1428هـ للتقديم الالكتروني للطالبات والفترة من 20- 6 إلى 4- 7- 1428هـ للتقديم الإلكتروني للطلاب والفترة من 5- 7 إلى 7- 7- 1428هـ لفرز الطلبات والفترة من 8- 7 إلى 13- 7- 1428هـ لعرض نتائج الفرز، والفترة من 14- 7 إلى 25- 7- 1428هـ لتقديم مستندات المقبولين/ القبول الفوري- والفترة من 28- 7 إلى 16- 8- 1428هـ للتقديم الإلكتروني وتسليم المستندات لبرامج الانتساب بكليات التربية للبنات. 

من جهة أخرى تبدأ الكلية الصحية للبنات بجازان يوم الاثنين 17/8/1428هـ القبول للعام الدراسي القادم 1428- 1429هـ وذلك بمقر الكلية بجازان. واشترطت الكلية في المتقدمة أن تكون من حملة الشهادة الثانوية أو مايعادلها، وإحضار صورة من آخر مؤهل حصلت عليه مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة من دفتر العائلة مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة شخصية مقاس4 في 6 وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك. كما اشترطت الكلية فيما يخص خريجات المعاهد الصحية إحضار المستندات المشار إليها إلى جانب إحضار مشهد من جهة عملها تثبت أنها على رأس العمل وقد أمضت فترة لاتقل عن سنتين في العمل في مجال التخصص منذ تخرجها من المعهد وخطاب موافقة للتفرغ للدراسة بالكلية في حال القبول معتمدة من مديرية الشؤون الصحية بجازان. 

وحددت الكلية يوم الأثنين 17/6/1428هـ للحاصلات على نسبة90 بالمائة فما فوق، ويوم الثلاثاء للحاصلات على 85 بالمائة فما فوق والأربعاء للحاصلات على80 في المائة فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة فيما خصص يوم السبت الموافق 22 جمادى الآخرة للحاصلات على نسبة 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة ويوم الأحد 23 من الشهر الحالي للحاصلات على70 في المائة فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة فيما خصصت الكلية اليوم الأخير من التسجيل الذي يوافق الاثنين 24من شهر جمادى الآخرة لخريجات المعاهد الصحية. 

واشترطت على المقبولات من المتقدمات إحضار المؤهل الدراسي خلال أسبوع من إعلان القبول حتى لا يلغى قبولهن ويستبدلن بغيرهن من المتقدمات. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/2486510/ln43d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة حائل تقبل الطلاب والطالبات على الانترنت 

اليوم - حائل 
حددت جامعة حائل مواعيد استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعة من خلال موقعها على الانترنت خلال الفترة من 22 /6/1428هـ وحتى 28/6/1428هـ الموافق 7/7/2007م وحتى 13/7/2007م ، أوضح ذلك وكيل جامعة حائل الدكتور محمد النافع وقال إن الكليات المعتمدة للجامعة حسب خطتها للمراحل القادمة تتضمن كلية الهندسة هندسة كهربائية للطلاب فقط وكلية علوم وهندسة الحاسب الآلي وكلية العلوم وكلية الطب للطلاب والطالبات ، وكلية المجتمع للبنين تخصص نظم الحاسب الآلي وهندسة الالكترونيات والقياسات وإدارة الأعمال . مبينا النافع أن القبول في هذه الكليات يبدأ بالسنة التحضيرية التي تؤهل لهذه الكليات حسب معايير تحدد بنهاية السنة التحضيرية ، بالإضافة إلى القبول بكليات التربية للبنات للأقسام العلمية في الأحياء والرياضيات والكيمياء والفيزياء والاقتصاد المنزلي ، وكذلك كليات التربية للبنات في الأقسام الأدبية تخصص الدراسات الإسلامية واللغة العربية والجغرافيا واللغة الانجليزية.
كما سيتم القبول بكلية المعلمين للطلاب في أقسام الحاسب الآلي والرياضيات والعلوم والدراسات القرآنية واللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية. وبين الدكتور النافع أن مواعيد اختبار القبول للطلاب بالقسم الشرعي والطالبات خلال الفترة من 1/7/1428هـ وحتى 4/7/1428هـ الموافق 15/7/2007م حتى 18/7/2007م وسيحدد المكان من خلال موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت ، أما الطلاب خريجو الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي يلزمهم اجتياز الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس حسب المواعيد المعلنة من المركز ، كما أشار النافع إلى متطلبات القبول ( للبنين والبنات ) منها اجتياز اختبار الثانوية العامة بنجاح واجتياز اختبار القدرات العامة ( القياس ) للطلاب واجتياز الاختبار التحصيلي (لطلاب القسم النظري) أو اختبار القبول الذي تقدمه الجامعة (لطلاب القسم الشرعي) وتحقيق النسبة المطلوبة في محصلة الاختبارات الثلاثة السابقة حسب ما تحدده الجامعة وتحقيق النسبة المطلوبة في محصلة اجتياز الثانوية العامة واجتياز اختبار القبول الذي تقدمه الجامعة ( للبنات ).

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....5&I=503158&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول بكلية العلوم الصحية للبنين بحائل 14الشهر القادم 

حائل - حمد الغصوني 
حددت كلية العلوم الصحية للبنين بحائل يوم السبت 14 - 7-1428هـ موعداً لبدء القبول بالكلية للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ . 

واشترطت الكلية للقبول حصول المتقدم على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية) بمعدل لا يقل عن (85%) أو شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية بمعدل لا يقل عن (75%). 

وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وحصوله على نتيجة اختبار القدرات وحصوله على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي والتفرغ التام للدراسة وأن يكون غير مسجل بكلية أو جامعة أخرى ولم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى، وأن يكون لائقاً من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج، وستكون مواعيد القبول حسب النسبة المئوية للمتقدم وهي كالتالي: 

السبت 14-7-1428 للحاصلين على 90% فما فوق 
الاحد - 15-7-1428 للحاصلين على 87% فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة 
الاثنين -16-7- 1428هـ للحاصلين على 85% فمافوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/1243872/ln47d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح القبول بكلية طب الملك فهد الطبية  

الرياض - أحمد القرني 
فتحت كلية الطب في مدينة الملك فهد الطبية باب التسجيل والقبول للطلاب والطالبات الراغبين الالتحاق بالكلية لنيل درجة البكالوريوس في الطب والجراحة العامة للسنة الدراسية 1428 - 1429 اعتباراً من يوم السبت 1جمادي الآخرة 1428هـ الموافق 16 يونيو 2007م وقال عميد كلية الطب في مدينة الملك فهد الطبية الدكتور إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن الحقيل إنّ الكلية تعتمد أكثر من آلية للقبول والتسجيل منها الحضور إلى مكتب القبول التسجيل في مبنى الكلية داخل المدينة أو عن طريق الموقع الإلكتروني WWW.KFMC.MED.SA وبيّن الحقيل أن هناك شروطاً عامة يجب توفرها في المتقدم، وهي: أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية وحاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة ( القسم العلمي ) بمعدل لا يقل عن 90% أو على شهادة معادلة وأن يكون المتقدم من خريجي آخر خمس سنوات دراسية إضافة إلى اجتياز اختبار القدرات الذي يتم اعتماده في المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم وأداء الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم اعتماده في المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية, التعهد بدفع الرسوم المقررة, اجتياز الفحص الطبي وأوضح أن آخر موعد لقبول طلبات التسجيل هو يوم الأحد الموافق للخامس من شهر رجب موعد انتهاء فترة قبول طلبات الالتحاق ونوه الحقيل أن هذه الدفعة هي الرابعة التي سيتم قبولها منذ بدء التدريس بالكلية .  


http://www.al-jazirah.com/1243872/ln29d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القـبول بالحرس المـلكي

اليوم - الرياض
أعلنت قيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية (اللجنة المركزية) لقبول طلبة القوات البرية عن فتح باب القبول بالحرس الملكي لحملة شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها على أن لا يقل طول المتقدم عن 170 سم ، وستكون المقابلة الشخصية للمتقدمين خلال الفترة من يوم الاحد الموافق 23 / 6 / 1428هـ إلى يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 25 / 6 / 1428هـ.
ودعت قيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية (اللجنة المركزية) الراغبين من المواطنين ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط احضار صورة الشهادة العلمية وصور من دفتر العائلة لوالد المتقدم وصورة لبطاقة الاحوال المدنية ومراجعة مكتب «التجنيد» بقاعدة الإمدادات والتموين بالخرج.

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....6&I=503324&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان القبول والتسجيل بكلية التربية للبنات بالزلفي 


الزلفي - أحمد الدويش 
تقرر فتح باب القبول والتسجيل بكلية التربية للبنات بمحافظة الزلفي اعتباراً من يوم السبت 29 - 6 - 1428هـ لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع. 

وطالب المشرف على الكلية الأستاذ ناصر بن محمد الطريقي الراغبات بالتسجيل إحضار شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها والأوراق الثبوتية الشخصية وذلك حسب المواعيد المبينة في الجدول الآتي. 

وأضاف الطريقي قائلاً إن القبول سيكون حسب النسب المعلنة ووفق المقاعد المتوفرة بنظامي الانتظام والانتساب في الأقسام التي يسمح فيها بنظام الانتساب حسب ما يلي:

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

شروط ومواعــيد القـبول في جامعـة القصـيم

اليوم - بريدة
أوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة القصيم الدكتور عبد الله بن سليمان الصالحي أن عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة حددت مواعيد القبول للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 1428 / 1429 هـ في يوم الأحد 8 / 7 / 1428 هـ ، حتى يوم الأربعاء 18 / 7 / 1428 هـ وذلك لجميع الطلاب والطالبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بكليات الجامعة.
وأشار إلى أنه يشترط لقبول الطالب أو الطالبه في الجامعة أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة ثانوية عامة ، أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو خارجها ، وأن لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الثانوية العامة ، أو ما يعادلها مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات ، وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك، وأن يجتاز بنجاح أي اختبار ، أو مقابلة شخصية ، بما فيها اختبار القدرات العامة والاختبار التحصيلي ( خاص للمتقدمين أو المتقدمات للسنة التحضيرية )، وأن يكون لائقاً طبياً.
كما اشترطت الجامعة أن يحصل المتقدم على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة ، إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة ، وأن لا يكون قد فصل من جامعة القصيم أو أي جامعة أخرى فصلاً أكاديمياً أو تأديبياً ، فإذا اتضح بعد قبول الطالب أنه سبق فصله لأسباب تأديبية أو أكاديمية فيعد قبوله لاغياً .
وحث عميد القبول والتسجيل الطلاب المتقدمين وأولياء أمور الطالبات على إحضار الوثائق التالية في يوم التقديم ، وهي : أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة و 6 صور منها، وأصل حسن السيرة والسلوك وصورتان منها، وصورتان لبطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع إحضار الاصل للمطابقة ، وبالنسبة للطالبات صورتان للسجل المدني ( بطاقة العائلة ) مع إحضار الاصل للمطابقة ، و 6 صور شمسية ملونة 4 في 6 ( للطلاب فقط )، وإحضار موافقة جهة العمل للطلاب الموظفين في القطاع الحكومي أو الخاص.
وبين أن على المتقدمين احضار كافة الوثائق المطلوبة لتقديمها للقبول في الصالة الرياضية بالمدينة الجامعية في المليداء.

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....6&I=503325&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الملك سعود
http://eservices.ksu.edu.sa/dar/


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/admissions/


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة
http://www.iu.edu.sa/start.aspx?LinkID=9012


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود
http://www.imamu.edu.sa/news/p109.htm

إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
http://www.kau.edu.sa/admission/MAINPAGE/net/about.html


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الملك خالد
http://www.kku.edu.sa/StudentGuide/A...de/Default.asp


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة أم القرى
http://www.uqu.edu.sa/addmission_1428/info/uqu_home.htm


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الباحة
http://www.uqu.edu.sa/addmission_1428/info/b_home.htm


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الجوف ( لم يتم وضعها حتى الآن )
http://www.ju.edu.sa/dar/


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الطائف
http://www.tu.edu.sa/taef/ui/guest/s...0&*******=1720


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة القصيم
http://www.qandt.net/


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة جازان
http://odus1.kau.edu.sa/app_v2/JIZAN...ان


إجراءات و شروط القبول و التسجيل في جامعة طيبة
http://www.taibahu.edu.sa/Deanships/...ion/index.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

لخريجي الثانوي العامة 
فرص للتدريب في شركة الكهرباء

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

كلية التمريض بالرياض تفتح باب القبول و التسجيل

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

لخريجات لثانوية العامة .. 
كلية سعد للتمريض و العلوم الصحية تفتح باب القبول و التسجيل  





 سيقام اليوم المفتوح يوم الأحد 29 يونيو من الساعة 9 صباحاً حتى 1 ظهراً ، و من الساعة 4 عصراً حتى 7 مساءً ، و ستتمكن الطالبات و أمهاتهن التعرف على أهداف الكلية و إمكانياتها .
* التقديم بمبنى الكلية - شارع الأمير فيصل بن فهد خلف مستشفى سعد التخصصي من الجهة الغربية .
لمزيد من المعلومات و الإستفسار الإتصال على هاتف 8014440/03 أو فاكس 8011994/03 
البريد الإلكتروني : icrc@saad.com.sa

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

معهد التنمية العربي يفتح التسجيل للدورة التأهيلية لإمتحان القبول و المقابلة الخاصة في الكليات الصحية

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

80% الحد الأدنى للقبول في كلية الملك خالد العسكرية 


«الجزيرة» - حمود الوادي 
وفقاً لتوجيهات صاحب السمو الملكي الفريق أول ركن متعب بن عبد الله بن عبد العزيز نائب رئيس الحرس الوطني المساعد للشؤون العسكرية. 

أعلن رئيس لجنة القبول والتسجيل بكلية الملك خالد العسكرية العميد عبد الرحمن بن حمد الدبيان عن تشكيل لجنة لبدء استقبال الطلاب المتقدمين للالتحاق بكلية الملك خالد العسكرية بالحرس الوطني لطلاب الثانوية العامة التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم لهذا العام 1428هـ للتخصصات الآتية (العلوم الطبيعية - العلوم الإدارية والاجتماعية - العلوم الشرعية والعربية) فقط وذلك بمقر اللجنة باللواء الخاص جنوب مجمع رئاسة الحرس الوطني بالرياض. 

وللراغبين في الالتحاق التقيد بالشروط الآتية 
1- أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الأصل والمنشأ (يستثنى من ولد أو نشأ من والده أثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة). 
2- أن يكون حسن الأخلاق والسمعة وغير محكوم عليه بحد شرعي أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة. 
3- أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة (العلوم الطبيعية - العلوم الإدارية والاجتماعية العلوم الشرعية والعربية) فقط ومن خريجي هذا العام 1428هـ (انتظام نهاري) ولا يقبل خريجو الأعوام السابقة. 
4- وألا تقل نسبته عن 80% للتخصص العلمي و85% لتخصص العلوم الإدارية والاجتماعية والشرعية والعربية. 
5- أن يكون قد أدى اختبار القياس والتقويم الذي يعقده المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم (لجميع الكليات). 
6- أن لا يقل عمر الطالب عن 17 عاما ولا يزيد عن 24 عاما عند بدء العام الدراسي بموجب بطاقة الأحوال المدنية. 
7- ان يتناسب طوله مع وزنه بحيث الحد الأدنى (165 سم - 52 كجم) والحد الأعلى (188 سم - 95 كجم). 
8- ان يجتاز الفحص الطبي والمقابلة الشخصية واختبار القبول الشامل (الاختبار التحريري) واختبار اللياقة البدنية. 

كما أكدت اللجنة على المتقدمين إحضار الإثباتات التالية عند التقديم على الكلية 
1- أصل بطاقة الأحوال 
2- صورة شهادة الثانوية العامة 
3- صورة دفتر العائلة لوالد الطالب (إذا كانت الأم غير مضافة بدفتر العائلة يجب إحضار شهادة الميلاد أو ما يثبت أم الطالب). 
4- صورتين شمسية مقاس 3 ?4 مكشوف الرأس 
5- صورتين شمسية مقاس 3 ? 4 بالزي الوطني 
6- احضار نتيجة اختبار القدرات 
وأضافت لجنة القبول أن العمل سيتم وفقاً للإجراءات التالية: 
- التسجيل وإجراء الفحص الطبي الساعة السادسة صباحا حتى الساعة العاشرة صباحا باللباس الوطني. 
- الاختبار التحريري واختبار اللياقة البدنية من الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصرا حتى الساعة السابعة مساء ويكون الحضور باللباس الرياضي كاملاً، وبهذه المرحلة يكون الطالب قد أنهى إجراءات القبول المبدئي وينتظر إعلان النتائج في الصحف المحلية. 

كما حدد رئيس لجنة القبول والتسجيل بكلية الملك خالد العسكرية مواعيد المراجعة حسب الجدول التالي: 





http://www.al-jazirah.com/84035/ln35d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

احتساب نسبة موزونة بين 3 معايير أساسية لقبول الطلاب في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن العام المقبل 

عبدالمحسن بالطيور – الظهران 
حددت جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن ثلاثة معايير أساسية لقبول الطلاب خلال العام الدراسي القادم وهي نسبة الثانوية العامة أو المعدل التراكمي للثانوية المطورة، واختبار القدرات العامة والاختبار التحصيلي. ويتم ذلك عن طريق احتساب نسب مئوية موزونة لكل منها وإيجاد درجة مركبة يتم بموجبها قبول الطلاب الحاصلين على أعلى الدرجات حسب ما تحدده الجامعة وتستمر الجامعة في التسجيل والقبول الكترونيا عن طريق الشبكة الالكترونية .

وقال عميد القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة الدكتور عمر بن عبدالله السويلم أن اجراءات القبول تمت خلال السنوات الماضية بحمد الله بكل يسر وسهولة وتم اظهار النتائج قبل الموعد المحدد لها. حيث تم توظيف الانترنت في تقديم الطلاب للالتحاق بالجامعة وتسجيل بياناتهم وإعلان النتائج على الموقع المخصص لللقبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وتحدث الدكتور السويلم عن تجربة التسجيل بواسطة شبكة الانترنت وقال انها تعتبر تجربة رائدة للجامعة في هذا المجال، حيث توفر على الراغبين في التسجيل مشقة السفر وتوفر ايضا الوقت وتكاليف الحضور الى الجامعة لاسيما ان الجامعة يقبل عليها الطلاب من كافة ارجاء المملكة وموضحا ان بامكان اي شخص لديه استفسار او خلافه الاتصال بالموقع.وعن التخصصات وكيفية القبول بأحدها قال اذا حقق الطالب النتائج المطلوبة خلال فصلين دراسيين فيحق له بعدها اختيار اي تخصص يرغب فيه في السنة التي تليها.وقال عمدنا خلال السنوات الماضية إلى ارسال نتيجة القبول على الهاتف الجوال والبريد الالكتروني.وذكر أن القبول في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن لجميع الطلاب المستجدين يكون في برنامج السنة التحضيرية الذي يهدف إلى إعداد الطالب أكاديمياً وعلمياً ومهارياً للاستمرار في الدراسة الجامعية إذا أنهى متطلبات الدراسة في هذا البرنامج بنجاح خلال عام دراسي واحد. حيث يستطيع الطلاب بعد ذلك اختيار التخصص المناسب في الكليات المتاحة في الجامعة مما يعطي الطالب فرصة كافية لتحديد اختياره بتمعن وارتياح. وحث عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور عمر السويلم الطلاب الراغبين في التقديم للجامعة على سرعة التسجيل قبل انتهاء الوقت المحدد وبين الدكتور السويلم أن من شروط القبول في الجامعة الا يسبق للطالب الدراسة في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن أو برنامج الدبلوم الجامعي أو أي من كليات المجتمع التابعة للجامعة وبالنسبة للطلاب غير السعوديين ومن أمهات سعوديات فسوف يعاملون كالسعوديين وذلك حسب الأنظمة والتعليمات وقال يجب على الطالب الذي تنطبق عليه شروط التقديم أعلاه تعبئة طلب الالتحاق للجامعة عبر الموقع الإلكتروني لإدارة القبول وتعبئة جميع البيانات المطلوبة بكل دقة وأمانة ، ويتحمل الطالب جميع التبعات النظامية لأي خطأ فيها. مؤكدا بأنه يقبل الطالب المستجد في برنامج السنة التحضيرية لمدة عام دراسي واحد وبعدها يسمح للطالب الالتحاق بأحد التخصصات التي تقدمها كليات الجامعة بناءً على تقديراته الدراسية الذي يحققها في السنة التحضيرية . 

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1004703

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول بكلية العلوم بالباحة اليوم

عبدالخالق الغامدي (الباحة)
تبدأ كلية العلوم بالباحة اليوم في استقبال المتقدمين للعام الدراسي القادم. واوضح عميد الكلية د. عبدالله مله ان التخصصات المتاحة بالكلية هي هندسة حاسب آلي ونظم المعلومات الادارية والمحاسبة. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0630121615.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد القبول بالكليات الصحية للبنات بنجران والباحة وجازان وينبع والدواسر

واس - محسن الربيعان (نجران) عبدالخالق الغامدي (الباحة) مهدي القحطاني (وادي الدواسر)
تبدأ كلية العلوم الصحية المتوسطة للبنات بنجران غداً في استقبال المتقدمات للعام الدراسي القادم. وأوضحت عميدة الكلية د. منيرة آل ضاوي انه سيتم استقبال المتقدمات وفقاً للتالي الاحد 90% فما فوق
الاثنين 85% فما فوق 
الثلاثاء 80% فما فوق
الاربعاء 78% فما فوق
السبت 75% فما فوق. 

وفي ذات الاطار تبدأ الكليات الصحية للبنات بالباحة وجازان وينبع بعد غد الاثنين في استقبال خريجات الثانوية العامة المتقدمات للعام الدراسي القادم.

وستستقبل كليتا الباحة وجازان المتقدمات وفقاً للتالي: 
الاثنين 90% فما فوق
الثلاثاء 85% فما فوق 78% فما فوق «كلية الباحة»
الاحد 70% فما فوق «كلية جازان» 75% فما فوق «كلية الباحة»
الاثنين لخريجات المعاهد الصحية.

واشترطت الكليات في المتقدمة ان تكون سعودية الجنسية حاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم علمي او تطبيقي او شهادة المعهد الصحي الثانوي بتقدير لا يقل عن جيدجداً.

ودعت الكليات المتقدمات احضار اصل المؤهل العلمي ودفتر العائلة وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وصور منها وصور شخصية 4*6 وبالنسبة لخريجات المعاهد الصحية عليهن احضار مستحق جهة عمل لفترة لا تقل عن عامين في نفس التخصص.

وحددت الكلية الصحية بالباحة الاربعاء السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري لتنظيم الاختبار التحصيلي للمتقدمات.
الى ذلك اعلنت ادارة المعهد الصحي للبنات في محافظة وادي الدواسر فتح باب القبول والتسجيل اعتباراً من بعد غد الاثنين.

وأوضحت عميدة المعهد الدكتورة فوزية السيد ان الاثنين سيكون لاجراء المقابلات للحاصلات على 88% فما فوق 
والثلاثاء للحاصلات على 85% فما فوق 
والاربعاء 80% فما فوق 
والسبت 22/6 لـ78% فما فوق 
والاحد 23/6 للحاصلات على 75% فما فوق.. مشيرة الى ان الطاقة الاستيعابية تقدر بنحو 60 طالبة من اصل 180 طالبة 



http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0630121629.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بجامعة الطائف السبت «القادم»


محمد سعيد الزهراني (الطائف)
تبدأ جامعة الطائف استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بها بدءا من يوم السبت 21/6/1428هـ الى 4/7/1428هـ عبر موقع الجامعة الالكتروني www.tu.edu.sa . وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل الدكتور هشام الزيد ان على كل طالب وطالبة طباعة نموذج طلب الالتحاق بالجامعة بعد ادخال بياناته ورغباته عبر الموقع حيث سيحدد له/لها وقت ومكان تقديم اوراقه/اوراقها للجامعة حسب المعدل.

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0629121589.htm

----------


## بقايا امل

رجاء منكم المساعدة متى القبول عبر النتر نت في كلية التقنية 

في عنيزة

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز توقف برنامج الطب الموازي لعدم توفر الدعم 


سعيد العدواني - جدة 
أوقفت جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة القبول ببرنامج التعليم بالطب الموازي الذي يمنح درجة البكالوريوس في الطب البشري بعد 7 سنوات من الدراسة بما فيها سنة الامتياز للعجز المالي الذي لحق بصندوق التعليم العالي وانحسار المدخرات التي يحصل عليها البرنامج من رصيد الجامعة. وكشف مدير جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة الدكتور أسامة بن صادق طيب عن أن الجامعة أوقفت القبول بهذا البرنامج لعدم توفر الدعم المالي. موضحا أن تكاليف الدراسة بهذا البرنامج 50 ألف ريال موزعة بالتساوي بين صندوق التعليم العالي والطالب الدارس بالبرنامج، حيث كان صندوق التعليم العالي يدفع نصف تكلفة الدراسة (25 ألف ريال) فيما يدفع الطالب الباقي من المبلغ، مشيرا إلى أنه تم إيقاف القبول إلى حتى توفر الدعم المالي لتقديم البرنامج ومتى ما توفرت فستتم إعادة البرنامج. وعن الطلاب الدراسين بالبرنامج أكد الدكتور أسامة طيب أن وضع الطلاب الذين التحقوا بالبرنامج من قبل لن يتغير بوضعهم شيء وسيستمرون بالدراسة على ما كانوا عليه في السابق، موضحا أن الجامعة بدأت في القبول بالبرنامج منذ 5 سنوات تقريبا. وبرنامج الدراسة بالطب الموازي هو برنامج تعليمي لدراسة مرحلة البكالوريوس للطب البشري (طب وجراحة) ويمتد إلى 6 سنوات إضافة إلى سنة الامتياز كما هو معمول به في كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة بما في ذلك الخطة الدراسية والتدريبية. ومدة الدراسة ببرنامج الطب الموازي هي نفس المدة المعمول بها في كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية للحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في الطب البشري (طب وجراحة) والتي تمتد إلى 6 سنوات إضافة إلى سنة الامتياز. يتكون برنامج التعليم الموازي في الأقسام العلمية (العلوم الطبية الأساسية والعلوم السريرية) بكلية الطب والعلوم الطبية وتقدم الجامعة الدراسة بالبرنامج بكلية الطب والعلوم الطبية بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ومستشفى جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بالإضافة إلى المراكز التعليمية من كليتي الطب والعلوم الطبية. ويهدف البرنامج إلى تفعيل تدريس خريجي الثانوية العامة (القسم العلمي) في العلوم الطبية الأساسية والعلوم السريرية والتدريب لاجتياز امتحانات درجة البكالوريوس في الطب البشري (طب وجراحة) بكلية الطب والعلوم الطبية. والمساهمة في سد حاجات القطاعات الصحية في المملكة من الأطباء والطبيبات ذوي التأهيل المطلوب في مجال الطب البشري. وإفساح المجال أمام خريجي الثانوية العامة (القسم العلمي) الذين لم يقبلوا لدراسة الطب البشري ممن استوفوا شروط القبول المعلنة في كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية الالتحاق ببرنامج التعليم الموازي ومن ثم التأهيل للحصول على درجة الكالوريوس في الطب البشري (طب وجراحة) ولكن مقابل رسوم مالية. وزيادة أعداد الخريجين والخريجات من الأطباء والطبيبات المؤهلين من كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية. وتطوير الخدمات الطبية الخاصة بالعملية التعليمية والعلاجية بكلية الطب والعلوم الطبية ذات العلاقة. وتوثيق روابط التعاون بين كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية والقطاعات الصحية التعليمية الأخرى بمحافظة جدة. وتفعيل دور الجودة الشاملة في استخدام إمكانات كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية والجامعة بما يتماشى مع العملية التطويرية التعليمية. والمحافظة على ثروة الوطن داخل المملكة بدلا من صرفها بالخارج.

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1005837

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول بتربية بنات «الليث» اليوم السبت 

عبدالله الذبياني (مكة المكرمة)
تبدأ كلية التربية للبنات بمحافظة الليث اليوم في استقبال طلبات الراغبات من خريجات الثانوية العامة في الالتحاق بأقسام الكلية لهذا العام. وقالت رئيسة القبول والتسجيل بالكلية فاطمة زين بلخي ان الكلية سوف تستقبل هذا العام 600 طالبة خصص منها 180 مقعدا لطالبات الانتساب. موضحة بأن الكلية تضم تخصصات الدراسات الاسلامية واللغة العربية والرياضيات والفيزياء والكيمياء والاقتصاد المنزلي، وان طاقة الكلية حددت بـ400 طالبة. واكدت بلخي ان الكلية اتخذت كافة الاستعدادات وشكلت اللجان داخل الكلية لاستقبال الطالبات وانهاء اجراءات القبول اولا بأول حسب الشروط والنسب المجدولة لكل قسم وحسب النسبة الحاصلة عليها الطالبة وذلك ابتداء من اليوم السبت حتى الاربعاء 4/7/1428هـ. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0707123479.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الجوف تحدد مواعيد وشروط القبول للفصل الدراسي الأول 

*القريات - محمد الريض البدري 
أعلنت جامعة الجوف عن مواعيد وشروط القبول بكليات الجامعة للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الدراسي 1428 - 1429هـ للطلاب والطالبات حيث ستبدأ كلياتها بالتسجيل اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 7-7-1428هـ وذلك في التخصصات المتاحة ووفقا للنسب المكافئة. 

أولاً: القبول بالكليات الطبية 
حيث سيكون التقديم للراغبين الالتحاق بالكليات الطبية من الطلاب ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول، علماً بأن دخول الاختبار التحصيلي شرط أساسي لقبول طلبات الالتحاق بالكليات الطبية (للطلاب فقط) والذي سوف يعقده المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء 25ـ26- 6-1428هـ بمقر كلية التربية بسكاكا ولمزيد من المعلومات حول الاختبار التحصيلي زيارة الموقع www.qiyas.org . 

وعلى الراغبين بالتسجيل بكليات الجامعة زيارة موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت والحصول على استمارة التسجيل، أما بالنسبة لاستقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالكليات الطبية سيتم تقديم المستندات في مركز القبول بمبنى عمادة القبول والتسجيل للتأكد من توفر شروط القبول واستلام موعد المقابلة الشخصية خلال الفترة 7ـ10-7- 1428هـ. 

ويعتمد التنافس على مقاعد الكليات الطبية للكليات الطبية لمن تنطبق عليهم الشروط على المعايير التالية: 
النسبة العامة في شهادة الثانوية العامة (تمثل 30% من النسبة المركبة). 
درجة اختبار القدرات العامة (القياس) (تمثل 30% من النسبة المركبة). 
درجة الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الطبية (تمثل 40% من النسبة المركبة). 

ويتم حساب النسبة المركبة المعتمدة للقبول في الكليات على النحو التالي: 
النسبة المركبة = (الثانوية العامة 0.30) + (درجة اختبار القدرات 0.30) + (درجة الاختبار التحصيلي 0.40) 

مثال لحساب النسبة المركبة: 
طالب نسبته في الثانوية العامة (95.00) ودرجته في القدرات العامة (85.00) وفي الاختبار التحصيلي (80.00) 
نسبته المركبة = (95.00: 0.30) + (85.00: 0.30) + (80.00: 0.40)= 86.00 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/356273/ln22d.htm

----------


## بقايا امل

اعيد سؤالي ارجوكم ممكن المساعدة متى يبدا القبول بكلية التقنية 

طبعا الطلاب عبر النت الله يجزاه الجنة اللي يجاوبني

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

التعليمات الخاصة بامتحان القبول الخاص بكلية العمارة والتخطيط للعام الجامعي القادم 1428/1429هـ للطلبة المتقدمين والطالبات المتقدمات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط في جامعة الملك فيصل

أولا : التعليمات الخاصة بامتحان القبول للطلبة المتقدمين لكلية العمارة والتخطيط للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ




ثانيا : التعليمات الخاصة بامتحان القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة تبوك تفتح باب القبول للطلبة والطالبات للعام الدراسي الجديد 
تبوك - فائز التمامي
بدأت جامعة تبوك استقبال طلبات الالتحاق في كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية وكلية العلوم وكلية المعلمين وكلية التربية للبنات بتبوك للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الدراسي 1428/1429هـ على موقع الجامعة الالكتروني على شبكة الانترنت ويستمر القبول حتى الرابع من رجب المقبل . وحددت الجامعة شروط وآلية القبول ، وتتضمن شـروط القبــول أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية أو من أم سعودية ، وأن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو خارجها ، وأن يكون لائقا طبيا ، ودخول الطلاب فقط امتحان القدرات للسنة الحالية أو السنة التي قبلها أي أرقام الاشتراك التي تبدأ بـ ( 26 ) أو ( 27 ) ( 28 ) فقط ، وألا يكون قد فصل من الجامعة أو أي جامعة أخرى فصلاً أكاديمياً, وإذا اتضح بعد قبول الطالب أنه سبق فصله فيعد قبوله لاغيا ، كما لا تقبل الجامعة أي طالب سحب ملفه من الجامعة أو أي جهة تعليمية أخرى إلا إذا مضى على الانسحاب ثلاثة أشهر فأكثر قبل بدء الدراسة ، أي لا يقبل أي طالب منسحب بعد تاريخ 26/5/1428هـ ، ولا تقبل الجامعة أي شهادة مضى عليها أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ، أي أن الجامعة تقبل الشهادات 1424/1425وما بعدهـا ، أن يحصل على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة ، وبالنسبة للكليات الصحية يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها (قسم علمي) وبمعدل 90 بالمائة كحد أدنى ، والحصول على مجموع 360 درجة كحد أدنى في المواد العلمية (أحياء – كيمياء – فيزياء – لغة إنجليزية) ، وأن يدخل ( الطالب ) الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية « طلاب»، بالإضافة إلى اختبار القدرات العامة « طلاب فقط» وأن يجتاز المقابلة الشخصية إن وجدت ، وأن يكون ( الطالب ) من خريجي السنة الدراسية الحالية (1427/1428) بالنسبة للكليات الصحية فقط ، وبالنسبة لكلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية فتقبل الطلاب في اقسام المختبرات الطبية ، والرياضيات ،والفيزياء ، وتقبل المجتمع بتبوك الطلاب في اقسام علوم حاسب (تقنية الحاسبات) ، والعلوم الطبية المساعدة (السجلات الطبية) ، و العلوم الإدارية (إدارة مكتبية – إدارة تسويق ، وتقبل كلية كلية التربية للبنات بتبوك (الأقسام الأدبية) الطالبات في اقسام الدراسات الإسلامية ، واللغة العربية ، واللغة الإنجليزية ،و التاريخ ، والجغرافيا ، كما تقبل كلية التربية للبنات بتبوك (الأقسام العلمية ) الطالبات في اقسام الرياضيات ، والفيزياء ،و الكيمياء ، والأحياء ، الاقتصاد المنزلي، وبالنسبة لآلية قبول الطلاب والطالبات بالجامعة فيقوم الطالب او الطالبة بتعبئة نموذج (طلب تقديم للقبول) الذي سيظهر له في الشاشة التالية بعد الضغط على زر موافق, في الفترة من 19/6 – 4/7/1428هـ ، ويراجع الطالب او الطالبة نفس الموقع وبنفس رقم السجل المدني في الفترة (8 – 12/7/1428هـ ) لمعرفة موعد مراجعة الجامعة.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

..وفتح التسجيل بكلية التربية البدنية بجامعة الملك سعود 
اليوم - الرياض 
أعلنت كلية التربية البدنية والرياضة بجامعة الملك سعود عن بدء استقبال طلبات القبول بالكلية وذلك خلال الفترة من الخامس من شعبان المقبل وحتى يوم الثلاثاء الثامن من الشهر نفسه وذلك حسب النسبة المكافئة ، أوضح ذلك عميد كلية التربية البدنية والرياضة الدكتور علي بن عبدالله الجفري وأكد على الطلاب الراغبين في التسجيل الدخول لموقع الكلية على شبكة الانترنت للتعرف على شروط القبول بالكلية والموعد المحدد لاستقبال الطلبات وتعبئة وطباعة استمارة طلب الالتحاق بالكلية والكشف الطبي.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

تربية البنات بالوادي تعلن فتح باب القبول للعام الجديد 
هادي مشبب – وادي الدواسر 
حددت إدارة كليات البنات بمحافظة وادي الدواسر يوم السبت المقبل 29/6/1428هـ الموافق 14/7/2007م موعدا لفتح باب التسجيل واستقبال طلبات الالتحاق بكلية التربية للبنات بالمحافظة للعام الجامعي 1428/1429هـ ولمدة ثلاثة أسابيع لجميع الراغبات بالالتحاق انتظام أو انتساب ، و أهاب مدير إدارة الكليات بالمحافظة عبدالرحمن الحمدان بالحاصلات على شهادة الثانوية العامة وثانوية تحفيظ القرآن الكريم والمعاهد الثانوية المهنية وخريجات الكلية المتوسطة وممن يرغبن الالتحاق بالكلية سرعة مراجعة الكلية مصطحبات أصل شهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها وصورتين منها ، واستيفاء تعبئة استمارة طلب الالتحاق ، وموافقة جهة العمل ممن على رأس العمل ، وموافقة معتمدة من ولي أمر الطالبة ، بالاضافة الى ملف علاقي ، مضيفا أن من أهم شروط القبول بالكلية أن تكون الطالبة سعودية الجنسية أو غير سعودية لأم سعودية حسب التعليمات في ذلك ، أن تكون حاصلة على الثانوية العامة أو مايعادلها وتكون النسب المئوية في حدود النسب التي تحدد في أقسام الكلية ، واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية ، وأن تكون لائقة طبيا وأن لا يمضي على تخرجها أكثر من خمس سنوات أي لا يسبق عام 1423/1424هـ

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مكتب خدمات يستقبل طلبات التسجيل لكلية البنات برفحاء 
عطاالله الدوخي - رفحاء 
تفاجأ عدد من أهالي محافظة رفحاء بوجود إعلان لأحد مكاتب الخدمات العامة بالمحافظة ( تحتفظ الجريدة باسمه ) يؤكد استعداد المكتب لإنهاء إجراءات التسجيل للراغبات في الالتحاق بكلية التربية بمحافظة رفحاء قبل بدء التسجيل الرسمي بعدة أيام حيث حدد موعد استقبال الطلبات خلال الفترة من 13حتى 20من الشهر الحالي مع أن التسجيل ميسر على موقع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز في الفترة من 19جمادى الآخرة حتى الرابع من شهر رجب المقبل. 
واستغرب أولياء أمور الطالبات من استغلال المكتب المواطنين في المحافظة حيث أفاد عدد من أولياء الأمور بأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن موظف المكتب ( من جنسية عربية ) موكل من كلية التربية بمحافظة رفحاء للتخفيف من الزحام حيث كان يطلب الملفات ويعطيهم أرقاما لا يعلمون مدى مصداقيتها ويطلب منهم مبلغاً مالياً مقابل الإجراء مؤكداً لهم إنه الوحيد المخول بإنهاء إجراءات التسجيل ، وزاد استغرابهم عندما علموا أن التسجيل ميسر على موقع الجامعة مطالبين الجهات الرسمية بإيقاف مثل هذه التصرفات التي يستغل فيها المواطن .

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

انتهاء عملية القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الفيصل
أحمد الهبدان ـ الأحساء
أنهت جامعة الملك فيصل عملية القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428-1429 , أوضح ذلك عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك فيصل الدكتور عبدالله بن عمر النجار والذي أكد أن عملية التسجيل والقبول تمت في هذا العام بشكل ميسر وبنجاح تام و أن كافة الطلبة المتقدمين للجامعة سيخضعون للمفاضلة لتحديد المقبولين. 
و أشار النجار إلى أنه سيتم دمج جميع الكليات ضمن جامعة الملك فيصل من الخفجي حتى الأحساء، و11 كلية بنات، و2 كليات معلمين واتاحة الجامعة القبول الإليكتروني بنظام بانر حيث سيتم تطبيقه على جميع كليات الجامعة بما فيها الكليات المدمجة، وأضاف النجار انه سيتم في السنة المقبلة وضع اختبار قدرات للطالبات كشرط لقبولهن في الجامعات أسوة بالطلاب.
وأشار إلى أن بداية دخول الامتحان للكليات الصحية وغير الصحية تبدأ حسب الجدول التالي 
الأربعاء 18/7/1428هـ إعلان نتائج القبول لجميع كليات المعلمين وكليات البنات التابعة للجامعة بالأحساء والمنطقة الشرقية عبر موقع الجامعة 
السبت 21/7/1428هـ إجراء اختبارات اللباقة المهنية لكليات المعلمين وكليات البنات التابعة للجامعة بالأحساء والمنطقة الشرقية واستلام الأوراق الأصلية للمقبولين والمقبولات والذي يستمر حتى يوم الأربعاء 25/7/1428هـ لكل كلية في موقعها 
السبت 19/7/1428هـ التسجيل للطلاب والطالبات المستجدين إلكترونياً عبر موقع الجامعة من خلال برنامج بانر ويستمر حتى يوم السبت 26/8/1428هـ 
الثلاثاء 25/6/1428هـ إجراء الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يعقده المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم للمتقدمين للكليات الصحية ويستمر حتى يوم الأربعاء 26/6/1428هـ 
الأربعاء 26/6/1428هـ إجراء الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يعقده المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم للمتقدمات للكليات الصحية.
السبت 29/6/1428هـ إجراء اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام (قسم التصميم الداخلي) واختبار المهارات المعمارية لكلية العمارة (طلاب – طالبات)
الأحد 1/7/1428هـ إجراء اختبار القبول للطالبات لكليات الجامعة بالأحساء والذي يستمر حتى يوم الأربعاء 4/7/1428هـ حيث يخصص يوما الأحد والاثنين للتخصصات العلمية ويوما الثلاثاء والأربعاء للتخصصات الأدبية
السبت 19/8/1428هـ تأكيد التسجيل لطلاب وطالبات الجامعة القدامى وتسجيل الطلاب والطالبات المستجدين إلكترونياً على موقع الجامعة www.kfu.edu.sa من خلال برنامج بانر ويستمر حتى يوم السبت 26/8/1428هـ 
كما لفت الدكتور النجار الى انه سوف يعقد اختبار القبول المحدد للغة الإنجليزية للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات الأقسام الأدبية بالأحساء في يوم الأحد 1/7/1428هـ. 
يذكر أن الجامعة اعتمدت شروط القبول وإجراءاته للطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين لكليات المعلمين وكليات البنات التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل للعام الجامعي 1428 / 1429هـ وهى 00أن يكون الطالب أو الطالبة سعودي الجنسية
الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أكاديمياً
أن يكون الطالب أو الطالبة حسن السيرة والسلوك
ألا يكون قد مضى على التخرج من الثانوية اكثر من خمس سنوات أي من عام 1423 / 1424هـ فما فوق .
ألا يكون قد فصل من أي كلية أو جامعة لسبب تعليمي أو تأديبي وأن يكون لائقا طبيا ، وخاليا من العاهات التي تعيقه عن مهنة التدريس أن يجتاز المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح وأية اختبارات تجريها الكلية الجلوس لاختبار القبول المحدد للغة الإنجليزية ( للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات البنات الأقسام الأدبية بالأحساء في يوم الأحد 1/7/1428هـ.
والحصول على نسبة لا تقل عن ( 65بالمائة ) في اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يجريه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم للطلاب المتقدمين لكليات المعلمين . 
ولا يحق للطالب أو الطالبة التقدم لأكثر من جهة ( أي أن التقديم يكون أما لكليات الجامعة أو لكليات المعلمين التابعة للجامعة للطلاب وكليات البنات التابعة للجامعة للطالبات وستسعى الجامعة لتحقيق رغبة الطالب – الطالبة حسب الإمكانيات والطاقة الاستيعابية لكل كلية . 
وتصنيف الشهادة الثانوية لتحفيظ القران مع الشهادة الثانوية العامة أدبي للتخصصات الأدبية .
وتصنيف شهادة المعهد المهني الثانوي مع شهادة الثانوية العامة علمي للتخصصات العلمية . أن يوقع الطالب على الإقرار بان وزارة التربية والتعليم غير ملزمة بتعيينه بعد التخرج وذلك للطلاب المتقدمين لكليات المعلمين.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بقايا أمل 

اني اسفة على التاخير 

في الرد 

هذا الرابط الرئيسي 

http://www.gotevot.edu.sa/

في الدليل الكليات التقنية ببكل منطقة و و سيلة الاتصال فيها 



......

و سامحيني على القصور 

تحياتي 

عاشقة الوردي

----------


## smg

*شروط ومواعيد القبول في كلية العلوم الصحية للبنين بالرس للعام 1428هـ* 
* موعد تقديم الملفات حسب النسب المئوية : 

السبت ........ 14 / 7 / 1428هـ ........ للحاصلين على 90 % فما فوق 
الأحد ......... 15 / 7 / 1428هـ ......... للحاصلين على 87 % فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة 
الاثنين ........ 16 / 7 / 1428هـ ........ للحاصلين على 85 % فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة 
أما الحاصلين على نسبة 75% فما فوق من خريجي المعاهد الصحية الثانوية سيتم استقبالهم حتى الساعة الثانية 12 ظهراً من نفس هذا اليوم الاثنين حسب الأماكن الشاغرة . 


أولا : شروط القبول : 
1- سعودي الجنسية . 
2- حاصل على الشهادة الثانوية العامة ( علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية ). 
3- حاصل على شهادة معادلة من الجهات المختصة في حال كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة. 
4- حاصل على نتيجه اختبارات القدرات الذي يتم عقده بالمركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي . 
5- حاصل على نتيجه الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده في المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم . 



( أ) الحاصلون على شهادة الثانوية العامة : 
1- ان يكون الطالب حاصل على تقدير جيد جداً بحد ادنى بنسبة 85 % وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي . 
2- ان يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي 1425 / 1426هـ ومابعده . 


ـ الحاصلون على شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية: 
‌أ. الحصول على تقدير جيد جداً بحد أدنى بنسبة 75% وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة وفقاً للتدرج النسبي 
‌ب. حاصلا على نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي 
أو ما يثبت دخوله الاختبار (إشعار تسديد رسوم الاختبار) حسب الآلية المشروحة على الرابط www.qiyas.org 
‌ج. أن يكون قد أمضى سنتين على الأقل في العمل في التخصص عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق  
‌د. أن لا يتجاوز عمره ( 35 ) خمسة و ثلاثون عامـاً عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق 
هـ. الالتحاق بالتخصص المعين عليه وظيفياً الذي سبق له دراسته بالمعهد 
و. أن يكـون التخصص من ضمن التخصصات المتوفرة في الكلـية التي يرغب الالتحاق بها 
7- التفرغ التام للدراسة و أن يكون غير مسجل بكلية أو جامعة أخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة 
8- لم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى 
9- اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية  
10- أن يكون لائقاً من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من إحدى المستشفيات الحكومية 
11- استيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول 


ثانياً - مستندات القبول : 
خريجو الثانوية العامة: 
1- صورة آخر مؤهل مع الأصل للمطابقة 0 
2- صورة من البطاقة الشخصية مع الأصل للمطابقة 0 
3- ثلاث صور شخصية حديثة مقاس (4×6) 0 
4- صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرج منها0  
5- نتيجة اختباري القدرات والتحصيلي (في حالة كون النتيجة مطبوعة من صفحة الانترنت فيؤخذ تعهد على الطالب بان النتائج صحيحة وإذا ثبت غير ذلك يلغى قبول الطالب) . 


خريجوا المعاهد الصحية ممن هم على رأس العمل: 
يضاف إلى ( 1،2،3،4 ) من ثانياً أعلاه ما يلي : 
7- إحضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بأنه على رأس العمل وقد أمضى فترة لا تقل عن سنتين في مجال التخصص منذ التخرج من المعهد الصحي. 
8- خطاب موافقة وتوصية من جهة العمل للتفرغ للدراسة بالكلية في حال القبول معتمدة من مدير عام الشئون الصحية0 (نموذج رقم 5) 
9- نتيجة الاختبار التحصيلي (في حالة كون النتيجة مطبوعة من صفحة الانترنت فيؤخذ تعهد على الطالب بان النتائج صحيحة وإذا ثبت غير ذلك يلغى قبول الطالب)  
10- في حال قبول المتقدم يجب تقديم أصل المؤهل خلال أسبوع من إعلان نتائج القبول، وفي حال عدم تقديمه لكافة المستندات الإلحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغياً ويرشح بديلاً عنه 0 
11- يجب أن تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق(صور الأساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدم المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبوله . 


* معايير المفاضلة بين الطلاب : 
خريجي الثانوية العامة : 
أ. 30 % من معدل الثانوية العامة التراكمي أقل نسبة للقبول 85 & 
ب. 35 % من اختبار القدرات . 
ج. 35 % من الاختبار التحصيلي . 
د. المقابلة الشخصية ( مقبول ــ غير مقبول ) 
خريجي العاهد الصحية : 
أ. 40 % من معدل الثانوية الصحية أقل نسبة للقبول هي 75 % 
ب. 60 % من الاختبار التحصيلي 
ج. المقابلة الشخصية ( مقبول ــ غير مقبول ) . 

والله ولي التوفيق ..

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

تقنية الخرج تفتح باب القبول للطلاب الجدد
اليوم - الخرج
تبدأ الكلية التقنية بالخرج اعتبارا من يوم السبت الرابع عشر من شهر رجب المقبل استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بالكلية للعام الدراسي 1428/1429هـ. ، وتشمل شروط القبول ان يكون المتقدم حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة او شهادة المعاهد الفنية او ما يعادلها وان يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ولائقا طبيا بما يتناسب مع التخصص المتقدم له ويجوز قبول الموظف من القطاعين العام والخاص شريطة حصوله على موافقة مرجعه للتفرغ للدراسة وان لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل المطلوب للقبول اكثر من ثلاث سنوات وان يستوفي الشروط المعلنة وقت التقديم النهائي والتي تحددها الكلية. فيما تشمل الوثائق المطلوبة للتقديم اصل شهادة المؤهل ونسختين منها واصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك او نسخة طبق الاصل او درجة الاجتياز المعتمدة في السلوك والمواظبة ونسخة من بطاقة الهوية الوطنية واحضار الاصل للمطابقة وصور شخصية حديثة وكشف طبي من جهة معتمدة. وسوف يكون التسجيل المبدئي عن طريق موقع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني على شبكة المعلومات العالمية الإنترنت.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبــول لتأهيـل كليــة المجتمع بالخرج «7» رجب
اليوم - الخرج 
تبدأ كلية المجتمع التابعة لفرع جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية بالخرج في السابع من شهر رجب المقبل استقبال طلبات الراغبين بالالتحاق في البرنامج التأهيلي بالكلية للعام الجامعي 1428 / 1429 هـ ويستمر التسجيل حتى الثامن والعشرين من الشهر المقبل.
وأوضح وكيل الكلية الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن محمد أبانمي ان الكلية تشترط على المتقدم للبرنامج ان يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو شهادة المعاهد العلمية التابعة للجامعة وإذا كان المتقدم موظفاً فيجب عليه الحصول على موافقة من جهة عمله للتفرغ الكلي للدراسة بالكلية.
وبين ان على المتقدم احضار الاستمارة الاصلية للشهادة مع 3 نسخ منها وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من جهة المدرسة التي تخرج منها مع ثلاث نسخ لها ، ثلاث نسخ من بطاقة الاحوال مع احضار الاصل للمطابقة ، عدد ثلاث صور شمسية حديثة مقاس 4 في 6 واحضار خطاب موافقة المرجع على الانتظام في الدراسة للطالب الموظف.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبــول لتأهيـل كليــة المجتمع بالخرج «7» رجب
اليوم - الخرج 
تبدأ كلية المجتمع التابعة لفرع جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية بالخرج في السابع من شهر رجب المقبل استقبال طلبات الراغبين بالالتحاق في البرنامج التأهيلي بالكلية للعام الجامعي 1428 / 1429 هـ ويستمر التسجيل حتى الثامن والعشرين من الشهر المقبل.
وأوضح وكيل الكلية الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن محمد أبانمي ان الكلية تشترط على المتقدم للبرنامج ان يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو شهادة المعاهد العلمية التابعة للجامعة وإذا كان المتقدم موظفاً فيجب عليه الحصول على موافقة من جهة عمله للتفرغ الكلي للدراسة بالكلية.
وبين ان على المتقدم احضار الاستمارة الاصلية للشهادة مع 3 نسخ منها وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من جهة المدرسة التي تخرج منها مع ثلاث نسخ لها ، ثلاث نسخ من بطاقة الاحوال مع احضار الاصل للمطابقة ، عدد ثلاث صور شمسية حديثة مقاس 4 في 6 واحضار خطاب موافقة المرجع على الانتظام في الدراسة للطالب الموظف.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

شريعة الأحساء تستقبل المتقدمين و590 طالبا مقبولا في الفصل الأول
عبدالله الخماس – الأحساء
 الطلبة المتقدمون للقبول بكلية الشريعة بانتظار إنهاء إجراءاتهم
استقبلت كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بالأحساء صباح امس الطلبة المتقدمين للالتحاق بالكلية انتظاما للفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي 1428- 1429 هـ على ان يستمر التسجيل حتى الثلاثاء المقبل وذلك في اقسام الكلية الخمسة وفق عدد من الشروط التي حددتها الكلية للطلبة المتقدمين للتسجيل وهي ( احضار الشهادة الأصلية وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وشهادة اختبار القدرات وبطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع احضار الصور لتلك المستندات للمطابقة ) على ان يتم حساب النسبة المركبة المحددة في القبول وهي 75 بالمائة فمافوق لجميع الأقسام « بحيث تمثل حاصل جمع 70 بالمائة من معدل الثانوية العامة و30 بالمائة من اختبار القدرات « , وتتم اجراءات التسجيل بإشراف مباشر من قبل عميد الكلية الدكتور محمد عبداللطيف الجبر ووكيل الكلية لشؤون الطلاب الدكتور فيصل الحليبي .
واوضح وكيل الكلية عبداللطيف صالح النعيم ان آلية القبول ستتم وفق ضوابط حددتها الجامعة بتحديد اعداد المقبولين بمايصل الى 590 طالبا بحيث يتم توزيعهم على اقسام الكلية الخمسة على ان يتضمن ذلك قبول « 160 طالبا في قسم الإدارة , 100 طالب في قسم اصول الدين , 100 بقسم الجغرافيا , 130 طالبا في قسم اللغة العربية , 100 طالب بقسم الشريعة الإسلامية « , مضيفا ان القبول للطالب المتقدم سيكون فوريا وذلك عبر استخدام برنامج حاسوبي معد لذلك يتم فيه تمييز الطالب صاحب القدرات العالية في تحصيل العلم والمعلومات الوافية , ويضيف النعيم سيسهم القبول الفوري بالتيسير على الطلبة في عملية الاختيار مابين الجامعات في حالة قبوله بأكثر من جامعة اوكلية , مشيرا الى انه في حالة استيفاء العدد المحدد للقبول سيتم بعد ذلك استكمال الإجراءات الأخرى باستلام الكلية للشهادات الأصلية للطالب المقبول وتوجيهه بإجراء الكشف الطبي ليصبح بعد ذلك طالبا منتظما في الكلية , اما من يتخلف من المقبولين عن انهاء الإجراءات فإنه سيتم تعويض ذلك بأحد الطلبة من الدفعة الإحتياطية .
وعبر عدد من المتقدمين عن ارتياحهم لآلية القبول بالكلية والتي تمكنهم من انهاء كافة اجراءاتهم خلال فترة التقديم دون الحاجة للعودة مرة اخرى لإنهاء باقي الإجراءات , كماان بعض المتقدمين قد يحصل على نتيجة قبوله مباشرة بعد اجتيازه للبرنامج الحاسوبي المعد لذلك .

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

34 ألف متقدم لجامعة الملك فيصل
الدمام - ليلى باهمام
بلغ عدد المتقدمين للتسجيل عبر الموقع الالكتروني لجامعة الملك فيصل 34657 طالبا وطالبة خلال الاسبوع الماضي المحدد للتقديم. وذكر مصدر بالجامعة انه سيتم ترتيب الاسماء حسب نسبة الثانوية العامة والتخصصات المطلوبة وحسب الطاقة الاستيعابية لكل تخصص. واضاف المصدر انه سيتم الاربعاء المقبل اختبار 1600 متقدمة في الكليات الصحية للجامعة (الطب، العلوم، التطبيقية، التمريض) فيما سيتم اختبار 200 طالبة في تخصص التصميم الداخلي صباح السبت المقبل.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول بكلية مجتمع حفر الباطن السبت 
شكري الماطر – حفر الباطن 
حددت كلية المجتمع بحفر الباطن موعد بدء القبول والتسجيل للراغبين في الالتحاق بالكلية العام الدراسي المقبل 1428/1429هـ اعتبارا من السبت المقبل . 
صرّح بذلك عميد الكلية الدكتور حمزة بن محمد مغربي والذي اوضح انه سوف يبدأ استقبال طلبات الالتحاق اعتباراً من يوم السبت المقبل وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء11/7/1428هـ مشيراً إلى ضرورة اصطحاب الطلاب المستندات المطلوبة وهي شهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية) واجتياز اختبار القدرات العامة (القياس) والاختبار التحصيلي والذي سوف يعقد في مقر الكلية يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء 25 - 26/6/1428هـ . واضاف الدكتور مغربي ان الكلية تقوم بتنفيذ عددٍ من البرامج المتميزة في المجالات التطبيقية والفنية وهي : برنامج الهندسة الميكانيكية ( الاختبارات اللا إتلافية) وبرنامج برمجة وتقنية الحاسب الآلي وبرنامج إدارة الأعمال وبرنامج تقنية الهندسة الكهربائية والإلكترونية. 
وأشار إلى أن الكلية اثبتت من خلال السنوات الماضية جودة مخرجاتها ودعمت سوق العمل بكوادر مؤهلة مما جعلها محط أنظار كبرى الشركات الصناعية بالمملكة واستقطابها لخريجيها في منشآتها.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

استقبال طلبات التسجيل ببرامج معهد الإدارة بمنطقة مكة 21 رجب *الطائف: ساعد الثبيتي* يبدأ فرع معهد الإدارة العامة بمنطقة مكة المكرمة في استقبال طلبات راغبي الالتحاق بالبرامج الإعدادية من خريجي الثانوية العامة للفصل الأول من العام التدريبي 1428/1429، وذلك اعتبارا من 21 رجب القادم ولمدة أسبوع. أوضح ذلك مدير فرع معهد الإدارة بمنطقة مكة المكرمة المكلف علي الغامدي. وأشار إلى أن البرامج الإعدادية المتاحة في المعهد هي برنامج الحاسب الآلي لخريجي الثانوية العامة علمي بتقدير جيد جدا، برنامج إدارة المستشفيات لخريجي الثانوية العامة علمي بتقدير جيد جدا، برنامج السكرتير التنفيذي لخريجي الثانوية جيد على الأقل، وبرنامج المبيعات لخريجي الثانوية العامة بتقدير جيد على الأقل. كما أشار الغامدي إلى أنه يشترط للدراسة بالمعهد التفرغ الكامل مدة الدراسة والتي تتراوح ما بين عامين وعامين ونصف.
وقال إن المعهد يقدم مكافأة شهرية قدرها 1000 ريال. كما يوفر السكن لمن هم من خارج مدينة جدة. وأهاب الغامدي بالراغبين في الالتحاق بالبرامج التسجيل عن طريق موقع المعهد على شبكة الإنترنت والتقيد بمواعيد التسجيل والتدقيق عند اختيار البرامج المتوافقة مع قدراتهم ورغباتهم

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

لخريجي الكليات والمعاهد التقنية الدفاع المدني يفتح باب الابتعاث إلى أستراليا *الرياض: منصور الحاتم* أعلنت المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للابتعاث إلى دولة أستراليا لدراسة تخصص صيانة الطائرات من خريجي الكليات والمعاهد التقنية الحاصلين على شهادة الدبلوم وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد جدا في التخصصات التالية.. التقنية الميكانيكية والتقنية الإلكترونية والتقنية الكهربائية وذلك خلال الفترة من اليوم 26/6 إلى 4/7/1428.
مشيرة إلى أنه لن ينظر إلى أي طلب بعد هذا التاريخ أو الطلب الذي لم تدخل بياناته بالشكل الصحيح.
وحددت المديرية شروطا يجب توفرها في المتقدم للتسجيل في الابتعاث وهي أن يكون سعودي الأصل والمنشأ ويستثنى من نشأ مع والده أثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة وأن لا يقل عمره عن 17 عاما ولا يزيد عن 30 عاما عند التقديم حسب بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وأن يكون لائقا للخدمة العسكرية ويجتاز الفحص الطبي الذي سيجرى له من قبل الخدمات الطبية بوزارة الداخلية وأن يجتاز اختبارات القبول والمقابلة الشخصية وأن لا يقل طوله عن 168 سم وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك وغير محكوم عليه بالإدانة في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة وأن يجتاز اختبار اللغة الإنجليزية وأن لا يكون متزوجاً من غير سعودية وأن لا يكون موظفا بأية جهة حكومية وأن لا يوجد لديه خدمة عسكرية سابقة وأن تتوفر في الطالب المبتعث المؤهلات الفنية التي تحددها التعليمات واللائحة التنفيذية.
ودعت المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني الراغبين في الالتحاق بالبعثة إلى تعبئة طلب الالتحاق على موقع الدفاع المدني على الإنترنت www.998.gov.sa علما بأن مدة الدراسة ثلاث سنوات يحصل الملتحق بالبعثة على مزايا الطلبة المبتعثين على برنامج وزارة التعليم العالي وسيتعين المتخرجون بعد الحصول على شهادة الدبلوم في صيانة الطائرات برتبة وكيل رقيب فني طيران في أحد قواعد طيران الدفاع المدني بمناطق المملكة.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مواعيد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة نجران *أبها: محمد مانع, نادية الفواز* أعلنت جامعة نجران مواعيد القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي المقبل في كلية علوم الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات وكلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية.
وقال المشرف العام على عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة الدكتور عيد بن لافي العتيبي إن التسجيل سيكون بمقر مجمع الكليات طريق العريسة المطار، حيث تم تحديد يوم السبت 14/7 موعدا لقبول الطلاب ذوي النسب من 95 % فأكثر ويوم الأحد 15/7 لذوي النسب من 94% فأكثر ويوم الاثنين 16/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 92% ويوم الثلاثاء 17/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 91% ويوم الأربعاء 18/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 90% فأكثر ويوم السبت 21/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 89% ويوم الأحد 22/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 88% ويوم الاثنين 23/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 87% ويوم الثلاثاء 24/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 86% ويوم الأربعاء 25/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 85%، مشيرا إلى أن قبول ذوي النسب من 89% فما دون مرهون بتوفر المقاعد.
وأضاف العتيبي أنه سيتم القبول أيضا في كلية المجتمع حيث تم تحديد يوم السبت 28/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 78% فأكثر ويوم الأحد 29/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 76% فأكثر ويوم الاثنين 30/7 للحاصلين على نسبة 74% فأكثر ويوم الثلاثاء 1/8 للحاصلين على نسبة 72% فأكثر ويوم الأربعاء 2/8 للحاصلين على نسبة 70% في حال توفر المقاعد.
وأكد العتيبي أنه يتعين على المتقدمين إحضار أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة وصورتين منها وأصل حسن السيرة والسلوك وصورتين لبطاقة الأحوال المدنية (للطلاب) وصور شخصية مقاس (3×4) وملف علاقي وتعبئة جميع فقرات استمارة القبول والتوقيع عليها.

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح القبول بـ «معلمين» الرس 

أعلنت جامعة القصيم عن فتح باب القبول في كلية المعلمين بمحافظة الرس للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ في عدد من التخصصات العلمية والأدبية والدبلومات . واهابت بمن يرغب في التسجيل زيارة موقع الكلية على الرابط التالي( www.alrastc.net) وذلك لمعرفة التخصصات المتاحة وشروط القبول والمستندات المطلوبة ومواعيد الاختبارات والمقابلات

----------


## دلوعة القيم

يسلموووووووو على المجهود

----------


## دلوعة القيم

العفووووووو بس لا يكون تفهمني غلط انا قصدي المجهود اللي الكل يبذله 


وانا بصراحة مع اني عضوة جديدة لكني استفدت من هذا الموضوع واااااايد 


ومع ذلك انا ما سجلت بغير جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض طبعا تسجيل الكتروني و قبلوني في تخصص زفت ما حد يبيه 

والله ظلم نسبتي 94% والنتيجة اروح الرياض عشان جفرافيا 

اعطوني حل يا جماعة الخير والله مادري شسوي؟؟!!


امي تبيني اسجل بكلية الجبيل لكني اظن انه خلص التسجيل وراح علي صح ..

ساااااااااااااااعدوني ابي اسجل بالمنطقة الشرقية اي شي يحصل لي بس بالمنطقة الشرقية..!!


جامعة الملك سعود تبي النتيجة الأصلية للشهادة الثانوية ..مع باقي الوثائق المطلوبة!!


ويوم الاحد تكون هناك!!!!


ساااااااااااااعدوني؟؟

ومسامحة اخوي مسامر لا حد يزعل مني توي جديدة بالمنتدى

----------


## همسه

هلا
بأمكانك تسجلي في كلية المجتمع
تقريبا 14_7 تأكدي
بس متأكده ان التسجيل توه
لحقي عمرك  
وبشريني اذا انقبلتي

----------


## مسامر

تم ايقاف عضويتك ..

الادارة

----------


## دلوعة القيم

ويه ريحتني عبالي زعلت كدرت خاطري وقلت لنفسي هذا توي جديدة وفيه من زعلته ..

حياك الله ..

----------


## دلوعة القيم

مشكووووووووووووورة اختي همسة ويعطيك الف الف عافية اليوم ان شالله بشوف ..

رحم الله والدينك يالغالية ما قصرتي عالفزعة..

----------


## دلوعة القيم

يا جماعة احد عنده رقم كلية المجتمع اللي بالقطيف؟؟

----------


## همسه

*هلا أخ مسامر لا ماراح أزعل* 
*بس اذا تبي مثل ماتقول لاتقصر في المشاركات* 
*شكلك بس تبي انجوم*

----------


## همسه

*لا شكر على واجب يا((دلوعة القيم))* 
*تدري اني انا نفسك عندي تسجيلات* 
*ابي اتكلم معاك ويش سويتي* 
*يمكن انصير في نفس المكان* 
*أشرايك*

----------


## مرسى-الامل

في تسجيل في كلية التقنية لا يفتكم  (طبعا هذا للي ما حالف الحظ في الجامعة)
الرابطة هذي توديكم للموقع: http://www.act.edu.sa/
والبنات :http://gt.gotevot.edu.sa/
طبعا هذا لمحافظة الاحساء

----------


## Al.Saher

::. ملخص مواعيد التسجيل القادمة .:: 
مواعيد التسجيل :



الكليات الصحية التابعة لوزارة الصحة ( طلاب ) يبدأ التسجيل 14/ 7/ 1428هـ
إلى الاثنين16 / 7 / 1428هـ

السبت 14/7/1428هـ - للحاصلين على ( 90% ) فما فوق 

الاحد 15/7/1428 - للحاصلين على ( 87% ) فما فوق 

الاثنين 16/7/1428هـ - للحاصلين على (85%) فما فوق 

للحاصلين على (75%) فما فوق لخريجي شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة

ويكون التقديم فيها بالذهاب إلى نفس الكلية 




الكليات التابعة للمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني منها .. الكليات التقنية .. وكلية الاتصالات بالرياض 
التسجيل يبدأ من 14/ 7/ 1428هـ حتى نهاية يوم الاربعاء الموافق 2/8/1428هـ 
والتسجيل في الكليات التقنية سيكون على موقع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والمهني 
أضغط هنا




جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض ( طلاب ) 
الكليات غير الصحية يبدأ من 21/ 7/ 1428هـ إلى 16/ 8/ 1428هـ 
ونظام القبول في جامعة الملك سعود ( قبول فوري ) 
للإطلاع على شروط القبول 
اضغط هنا
للاطلاع على مواعيد التقديم حسب المعدلات المحددة ( النسبة المركبة )
اضغط هنا




معهد الإدارة العامة 
يبدأ التسجيل من 21/ 7/ 1428هـ إلى 25/ 7/ 1428هـ للتفاصيل 
اضغط هنا






كلية الجبيل الصناعية 

يبدأ التسجيل 28/7/ 1428هـ إلى 2/ 8/ 1428 هـ 
للتفاصيل والتسجيل اضغط هنا 


كلية المجتمع بالدمام التابعة لجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 
يبدأ التسجيل في 19/7/ 1428هـ وحتى تاريخ 25/7/ 1427هـ الموافق 8/8/ 2007م) . 
للتفاصيل والتسجيل اضغط هنا

----------


## دلوعة القيم

يا جماعة عندي سؤال..

التقديم بكليه الأداب اللي بالدمام ..حق الترم 2 ..

في لو مافي؟؟

----------


## أبو ريتاج

عاشقة الوردي حفظك الله ورعاك 
عندي طلب اتمنا القاله جواب شافي وكافي


المقبولات بكلية التربية للبنات بالقنفذة   احتاجها ضروري
ومشكور على تفانيك

----------


## صفاء الروح*

عندي سؤال الله يعافيكم 

وين ندخل فيه عشان نسجل في كلية التقنية 

انا مو عارفة ادخل الصفحة الرئيسية ولا اعرف وين مكان التسجيل 

الله يعطيكم العافية افيدوني قبل لا ينتهي التسجيل 

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## صفاء الروح*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص عرفته 

مشكوورين على المواقع وربي يعطيكم الف عافية 

اختكم :

صفاء الروح

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

> عاشقة الوردي حفظك الله ورعاك 
> عندي طلب اتمنا القاله جواب شافي وكافي
> 
> 
> المقبولات بكلية التربية للبنات بالقنفذة احتاجها ضروري
> ومشكور على تفانيك



 

*اسفة اخووووووووووووي على التاخير* 

*في الرد عليك* 

*بحاول اشووووووووف و برد عليك* 

*و سامحني على القصور*

----------


## جعفر4

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا تسلم

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول 5000 متقدم ومتقدمة بكليات جامعة الباحة


علي صمان (الباحة)
بلغ عدد المقبولين والمقبولات بمختلف كليات جامعة الباحة للعام الجامعي القادم 5000 متقدم ومتقدمة. وأكد المشرف على الجامعة عميد كلية المعلمين د. عبدالله الزهراني ان تقليص نسبة القبول الى 69% ساهم في ازدياد عدد المقبولين والمقبولات في مختلف التخصصات الأدبية والعلمية ودبلومات خدمة المجتمع. وثمن مكرمة خادم الحرمين الشريفين حفظه الله في إنشاء جامعة الباحة التي اثمرت عن هجرة عكسية ساهمت في توطين واستقرار الابناء والاهالي في المنطقة مما يحقق طموحاتهم ورغباتهم مستقبلا. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0805130200.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء القبول والتسجـيل بكليـة الآداب والعلوم بالوادي .. اليـوم 

هادي مشبب – وادي الدواسر
تستعد كلية الآداب والعلوم بمحافظة وادي الدواسر التابعة لجامعة الملك سعود ابتداء من اليوم السبت وطيلة الأسبوع الحالي لاستقبال الطلاب خريجي الثانوية العامة والراغبين في الالتحاق بالدراسة في الكلية في أربعة تخصصات هي علوم الحاسب الآلي والرياضيات واللغة العربية ، واللغة الإنجليزية وذلك في عامها الأول بعد صدور المرسوم الملكي الكريم القاضي بافتتاحها هذا العام . وأوضح مدير شؤون الطلاب بالكلية سلطان بن مسفر آل ربيع الدوسري أن على الطلاب الراغبين في الإلتحاق بالكلية بكافة أقسامها مراجعة قسم القبول والتسجيل بمقر الكلية الواقع على الطريق العام اعتباراً من اليوم السبت 21-7- 1428هـ حسب مواعيد التسجيل المحددة بناء على النسب المكافئة ، مشيرا الى أن القبول سيكون فورياً حيث يقبل الطلاب وفق نسبهم والمقاعد المتاحة في أقسام الكلية الأربعة ، مؤكداً أنّ التأخر عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد يؤدي إلى فوات فرصة القبول في القسم المطلوب ، وعن المستندات المطلوب تقديمها للقبول بالكلية قال آل ربيع ان المستندات هى أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة مع 6 صور منها ، أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وصورتان منها ، صورتان لبطاقة الأحوال مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة (إحضار الأصل شرط أساسي لقبول ملف الطالب)، أربع صور شمسية (4 في 6) إحضار موافقة جهة العمل للموظفين بالتفرغ التام والانتظام. ومواعيد استقبال الطلاب ستكون حسب نسبهم المكافئة ، فيوم السبت 21-7-1428هـ من 30: 7- 10ص : 90% فأكثر ، ومن 30:10-12ص : 87% فأكثر ،ويوم الأحد 22-7-1428هـ من 30: 7- 10ص : 86% فأكثر ، ومن 30:10-12ص : 85% فأكثر ، ويوم الاثنين 23-7-1428هـ من 30: 7- 10ص :83 % فأكثر ومن 30:10-12ص :81% فأكثر - حسب توافر المقاعد ، والثلاثاء 24-7-1428هـ من 30: 7- 10ص :79% فأكثر ، ومن 7730:10-12ص : % فأكثر - حسب توافر المقاعد ، والأربعاء 25-7-1428هـ من 30: 7- 10ص : 76 % فأكثر ، ومن 7530:10-12ص : % فأكثر - حسب توافر المقاعد ، علما بأن النسب المكافئة تساوي 70% من نسبة الثانوية العامة + 30% من درجة اختبار القدرات العامة .




http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....8&I=511795&G=1

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الملك سعود تستقبل طلبـات التسجيل اليوم

اليوم - الخرج 
تبدأ جامعة الملك سعود اليوم السبت في استقبال طلبات التسجيل في الكليات الجامعية التابعة لها في محافظة الخرج للفصل الأول من العام الجامعي 1428 / 1429هـ وهي كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية وكلية الهندسة وكلية إدارة الأعمال وكلية العلوم ، ودعت الجامعة الطلاب الراغبين في التسجيل لمراجعة مقر كلية العلوم في حي مشرف بمدينة السيح مصطحبين أصل شهادة الثانوية العامة وست صور منها وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وصورتين منها وأصل شهادة اختبار القدرات العامة ( القياس ) ودرجة الاختبار التحصيلي لطلاب الهندسة فقط وأربع صور شمسية حديثة مقاس 4 في 6 وصورتين لبطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة وأصل السجل الدراسي لمن سبق لهم الالتحاق بالجامعة أو أي جامعة أو كلية أخرى وموافقة جهة العمل بالنسبة للموظفين للتفرغ الكلي للدراسة. وبينت جامعة الملك سعود أن آخر موعد لقبول طلبات التسجيل سيكون يوم الاثنين الموافق 30 / 7 / 1428 هـ.



http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....8&I=511808&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول بكلية الجبيل الصناعية والالتحاق ببرنامج البكالوريوس



الجبيل - عطية الزهراني
أعلنت كلية الجبيل الصناعية عن فتح باب القبول للفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ للحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أوعلوم إدارية واجتماعية) بتقدير لا يقل عن ( جيد) اعتباراً من يوم السبت المقبل حتى يوم الأربعاء 2/8/1428هـ عبر شبكة ( الانترنت) في التخصصات التالية : تقنية هندسة القوى الكهربائية وتقنية هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم وتقنية هندسة التصنيع وتقنية هندسة الصيانة الميكانيكية وتقنية هندسة التكييف والتبريد وتقنية البوليمرات وتقنية الكيمياء الصناعية وتقنية الهندسة الكيميائية وادارة المكاتب والتسويق ودعم نظم تقنية المعلومات والمحاسبة.
ويصطحب الطالب نتيجة اختبار القدرات العامة وهو مطلب أساس لحاملي قسم العلوم الإدارية والاجتماعية ونتيجة اختبار القدرات العامة والاختبار التحصيلي مطلب أساس لخريجي قسـم العلـوم الطبيعيـة ، وسيتم توفير السكن حسب الإمكانية. وسيكون القبول عبر شبكة الانترنت على العنوان التالي: W W W . J I C . E D U . S A .
كما اعلنت كلية الجبيل الصناعية عن فتح باب القبول للالتحاق ببرنامـج البكالوريوس للفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 1428-1429هـ اعتباراً من يوم السبت المقبل وحتى يوم الأربعاء 2/8/1428هـ وذلك عبر شبكة ( الإنترنت ) للحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في التخصصات التالية : تقنية الهندسة الكهربائية و تقنية هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم و تقنية الهندسة الكيميائية وتقنية الهندسة الميكانيكية ويشترط ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية وأن يكـون المتقـدم أحـد خريجـي كليتـي الجبيـل الصناعيـة أو ينبـع الصناعيـة وان لا يقل معدله التراكمي عن (2.5 من 4.00) وأن يكون المتقدم حاصلاً على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة في العلوم في التخصصات التالية : تقنية هندسة القوى الكهربائية و تقنية هندسة الآلات الدقيقة والتحكم و تقنية هندسة الكهروميكانيكا و تقنية الهندسة الكيميائية وأن لا تزيد مدة حصوله على الدرجة الجامعية المتوسطة عن ( 10 ) فصول دراسية رئيسية و بالنسبة للعاملين في الشركات والجهات الحكومية عليهم تقديم خطابات موافقة من جهات عملهم بأنه لامانع لديهم من الدراسة بالكلية على نظام التفرغ الجزئي واجتياز الكشف الطبي .
وتطلب المستندات التالية وثيقة التخرج الاصلية وكشف الدرجات الأصلي ومصدق لخريجي كلية ينبع الصناعية وستكون الدراسة خلال ساعات الدوام الرسمي من الساعة (7.00) صباحاً وحتى الساعة (4.00) عصراً. كما سيتم توفير السكن حسب الامكانية.




http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....8&I=511818&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

كلية الدراسات التطبيقية بجامعة الملك فيصل تعلن التقويم الزمني للقبول 


الأحساء - زهير الغزال: 
أعلنت كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع في جامعة الملك فيصل تقويم قبول الالتحاق فيها للعام الجامعي المقبل، وهو على النحو التالي: 

الثلاثاء 24-7-1428هـ إعلان نتائج قبول البرنامج التأهيلي، إعلان أسماء المرشحات لاختبار برنامج السكرتارية الطبية. 
السبت 28-7-1428هـ استلام وثائق المقبولين والمقبولات في البرنامج التأهيلي بنسبة 90% وأعلى. 
الأحد 29-7-1428هـ استلام وثائق المقبولين والمقبولات في البرنامج التأهيلي بنسبة 80% وأعلى. 
الاثنين 30-7-1428هـ استلام وثائق المقبولين والمقبولات في البرنامج التأهيلي بنسبة 75% وأعلى. 
الأحد 6-8-1428هـ اختبار برنامج السكرتارية الطبية (باللغة الإنجليزية). 
الثلاثاء والأربعاء 8-8-1428هـ، 9-8- 1428هـ، المقابلة الشخصية للمتقدمات للبرنامج السكرتارية الطبية. 
السبت 12-8-1428 إعلان نتائج قبول برنامج السكرتارية الطبية. 
الأحد حتى الأربعاء 13-8-1428 إلى 16- 8-1428هـ، تسليم الوثائق للمقبولات في برنامج السكرتارية الطبية. 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/622861/ln13d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

سقوط حق الطالب في القبول بالجامعة إذا تأخر عن الموعد المحدد له 

عبدالله المانع - الظهران 
أوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن بالظهران الدكتور عمر بن عبدالله السويلم أن إجراءات القبول بالجامعة تمت بحمد الله بكل يسر وسهولة وباستخدام مثالي للانترنت وتم إظهار النتائج في الموعد المحدد لها . حيث أتيحت فرصة كافية لجميع الطلاب التقدم بطلب الالتحاق للجامعة وتسجيل بياناتهم بعد ظهور نتائج المرحلة الثانوية وتم بعد ذلك تدقيق البيانات والتأكد من صحتها وفرز الطلاب الذين حققوا نتيجة القبول المطلوبة . كما تم إعلان النتائج على الموقع المخصص لذلك ( www.Kfupm.edu.sa/admissions ) بالإضافة إلى إرسالها على الهاتف الجوال والبريد الالكتروني .وذكر الدكتور السويلم أن القبول في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن بالظهران لجميع الطلاب المستجدين يكون في برنامج السنة التحضيرية الذي يهدف إلى إعداد الطالب أكاديمياً وعلمياً ومهارياً للاستمرار في الدراسة الجامعية إذا أنهى متطلبات الدراسة في هذا البرنامج بنجاح خلال عام دراسي واحد . حيث يستطيع الطالب بعد ذلك اختيار التخصص المناسب له في الكليات المتاحة في الجامعة مما يعطيه فرصة كافية للاختيار بكل ترو وبعيدا عن الضغوط النفسية والاجتماعية . 

وبين الدكتور السويلم أنه لكي يضمن الطالب قبوله في الجامعة وحجز مقعده فعليه تسليم الوثائق المطلوبة واستلام خطاب القبول خلال الفترة من يوم غد الأحد 22 /7/1428 هـ إلى الثلاثاء القادم 25/7/1428 هـ الموافق من 5 -7 أغسطس 2007 م في مقر عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة في الظهران أو مقر جامعة الأمير سلطان في الرياض أو في مدارس دار الفكر في مدينة جدة حسب التعليمات والأوقات المعلنة على موقع الجامعة على الانترنت . موكداً بأنه سوف يلغى قبول الطالب في الجامعة بعد هذا الموعد ويسقط حقه في القبول إذا لم يسلم في الفترة المذكورة الوثائق المطلوبة والتي تشمل الشهادة الثانوية الأصلية وبطاقة الأحوال الأصلية مع صورة منها وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وخمس صور شخصية . 

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010348

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

معهد الإدارة العامة يبدأ القبول ببرامجه الإعدادية اليوم .. 


سهل حمزة - الرياض 
يبدأ معهد الادارة العامة اليوم السبت في استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق ببرامجه الإعدادية للفصل الاعدادي الأول من العام التدريبي الجديد 1428 / 1429هـ وذلك في كل من مركزه الرئيس بالرياض وفرعيه بمنطقة مكة المكرمة بمدينة جدة والمنطقة الشرقية بمدينة الدمام والفرع النسائي بالرياض ويستمر باب التقديم مفتوحاً لمدة اسبوع ويقفل حال اكتمال الاعداد المقررة لكل برنامج. وأوضح مدير عام شؤون المتدربين بالمعهد سعد بن عبدالله الشمراني انه سيتم استقبال المتقدمين للبرامج الجامعية التي تقدم في المركز الرئيس للمعهد بمدينة الرياض فقط منذ اول يوم حتى يتم اكتمال الاعداد المقررة وفي مدة لاتتجاوز اسبوعا. اما المتقدمون والمتقدمات للبرامج الموجهة لخريجي الثانوية العامة فسيكون تقديمهم من خلال موقع المعهد على شبكة الانترنت خلال الفترة من يوم السبت 21 / 7 / 1428هـ وحتى يوم الاربعاء 25 / 7 / 1428هـ.وقدم مدير إدارة القبول والتسجيل هلال بن عبدالله العسكر شرحاً عن البرامج التي ستنفذ في كافة الفروع حيث اشار إلى ان المعهد سينفذ في المركز الرئيسي بالرياض برامج موجهة لخريجي الجامعات وهي برنامج إدارة التسويق وبرنامج ادارة التمويل والاستثمار وبرنامج دراسات الانظمة وبرنامج الرقابة المالية.اما البرامج الموجهة لخريجي الثانوية العامة والمنفذة في المركز الرئيس بمدينة الرياض فهي برامج القطاع الاهلي وتتمثل في برامج / العمليات الفندقية .. الاعمال البنكية .. المبيعات .. المحاسبة التجارية / اما البرامج الاعدادية العامة فتتمثل في / إدارة المستشفيات .. السكرتير التنفيذي .. إدارة المعلومات .. برمجة الحاسب الالي .. تقنية شبكات الحاسب وانظمة التشغيل .. إدارة المواد .. الاحصاء التطبيقي /. وبالنسبة لفروع المعهد المختلفة ففي فرع المعهد بالمنطقة الشرقية بمدينة الدمام سوف يتم تنفيذ برامج / المحاسبة التجارية .. المبيعات .. برمجة الحاسب الالي .. السكرتير التنفيذي .. إدارة المستشفيات.



http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010351

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول 20 ألف طالب بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز

اليوم - جدة 
اظهرت نتائج الفرز للقبول بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز المختلفة بما فيها كليات التربية للطالبات وكليات المعلمين للطلاب عن قبول نحو ما يزيد عن 20 الف طالب وطالبة بالجامعة للعام الدراسي القادم 1428 / 1429هـ ، واوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة الدكتور سليمان بن عبدالفتاح مشاط ان الموقع الالكتروني للجامعة شهد كثافة عالية للمتقدمين وبنسب عالية جدا وبناء عليه فقد حددت الجامعة مؤشرات القبول حسب الاماكن الشاغرة في جميع كليات الجامعة المختلفة حيث استوعبت الجامعة بكلياتها وبرامجها بما في ذلك كليات المعلمين وكليات التربية الطلاب الحاصلين على نسبة 83 بالمائة فأكثر في المعدل الموزون والطالبات الحاصلات على نسبة 89 بالمائة فأكثر ، ودعا الدكتور المشاط الطلاب والطالبات الى الدخول الى موقع الجامعة الالكتروني للاطلاع على الكليات المتاحة قبل مراجعة الجامعة ، من ناحية اخرى أعلنت كلية المعلمين بمحافظة جدة مواعيد الاختبارات للمتقدمين لوظيفة معيد في قسم المناهج وطرق التدريس وقسم الرياضيات وقسم اللغة الانجليزية غدا الاثنين من الساعة التاسعة صباحا في قاعة التدريب الكبرى 252 مبنى ب بالكلية ، كما حددت الكلية موعد المتقدمين في قسم تقنيات التعليم يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في القاعة ذاتها مهيبة بالمتقدمين سرعة مراجعة الكلية لاستكمال اجراءات الاختبارات في المواعيد المحددة . 



http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....9&I=512064&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح التسجيل للمرة الثانية
بدء قبول الحاصلات على 90 بالمائة فأكثر بكليات البنات بالشرقية

الدمام - ليلى باهمام
بدأت جامعة الملك فيصل عبر موقعها الالكتروني صباح امس فى فتح باب التسجيل للمرة الثانية في الكليات الجامعية غير الصحية للطالبات الحاصلات على نسبة 90 بالمائة فاكثر ولم يحالفهن الحظ في القبول في الرغبة الاولى.
ودعت ادارة الجامعة الطالبات المتقدمات خلال الفترة السابقة واللاتي لم يتم قبولهن لتقديم طلباتهن من خلال ادخال البيانات في نظام البانر مع تحديد الكلية البديلة حسب الشواغر الموجودة في حقل الكلية البديلة حيث سيتم الاعلان عن الدفعة الثانية من المقبولات بعد استكمال تسليم اصول الشهادات للمقبولات في الدفعة الاولى خلال الاسبوع الجاري.
فيما ستعلن نتائج القبول في كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بالجامعة بعد غد الثلاثاء .



http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....9&I=512093&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان أسماء المقبولين نهائياً في كلية الطب بمدينة الملك فهد الطبية.. الأربعاء


كتب - سعد الشبانات:
أنهت كلية الطب بمدينة الملك فهد الطبية إجراءات المقابلات الشخصية للمتقدمين من الطلاب والطالبات من خريجي الثانوية العامة لنيل درجة البكالوريوس في الطب والجراحة العامة للعام الدراسي 1429/1428ه.، كما سيتم إعلان أسماء المقبولين نهائياً بكلية الطب يوم الأربعاء المقبل وذلك من خلال موقع الكلية الالكتروني وكذلك الصحف المحلية. صرح بذلك الدكتور إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن الحقيل عميد كلية الطب بمدينة الملك فهد الطبيبة وقال ان الكلية استقبلت هذا العام الدفعة الرابعة للطلاب المتقدمين، كما تم ولأول مرة بوزارة الصحة استقبال الدفعة الأولى للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية الطب. وذكر الدكتور الحقيل أن كلية الطب في ظل توجيهات ودعم معالي وزير الصحة تسير ضمن الخطط الإستراتيجية التي تبنتها القيادة حفظها الله في التعليم الصحي للوصول للاكتفاء الذاتي من الكوادر الوطنية في المجال الطبي. الجدير بالذكر أن خطة استقبال الطلاب والطالبات لهذا العام وحسن التنظيم والاستقبال لاقت استحسان عدد كبير من أولياء الأمور والطلاب حيث تم استقبال الطلبات عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني وتوزيعهم على لجان المقابلات الشخصية لعمل المفاضلة بين المتقدمين بناءً على معدلات الثانوية العامة ونتائج اختباري القدرات والتحصيل ونتيجة المقابلة الشخصية.


http://www.alriyadh-np.com/2007/08/0...cle270440.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

د. السلطان لـ «الشرق الأوسط»: نسعى في كل عام لاستقطاب الطلاب المتميزين
جامعة الملك فهد تقبل 3000 طالب.. وتؤكد أن سياسة القبول لا تعتمد على معيار واحد

الخبر: سلطان الخليف 
أكد مدير جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور خالد بن صالح السلطان، أنه تم إتاحة فرصة الالتحاق بالجامعة لأكثر من 3000 طالب في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول للعام الدراسي القادم 1428- 1429هـ، ممن حققوا النسبة المركبة المطلوبة للقبول.
وقال الدكتور السلطان لـ«الشرق الأوسط»، ان الجامعة تسعى في كل عام لاستقطاب الطلاب المتميزين دراسياً، الذين يتمتعون بقدرات كافية تضمن لهم النجاح والتفوق في الجامعة. وأشار الدكتور السلطان إلى أن سياسة القبول في الجامعة لا تعتمد على معيار واحد، بل تقوم على معايير علمية مدروسة تضمن الجودة العالية والنوعية المتميزة بناء على تجربتها الرائدة في هذا المجال، حيث حددت الجامعة هذا العام نتيجة القبول فيها باحتساب نسبة 35 في المائة للشهادة الثانوية و35 في المائة للاختبار التحصيلي و30 في المائة لاختبار القدرات، بحيث تجمع حصيلة هذه النسب في نسبة مركبة واحدة، وتم قبول كل من حصل على نسبة مركبة بقدر 85 أو أكثر. كما تم قبول الطلاب المتميزين الحاصلين على نسبة 98 في المائة في الثانوية العامة أو أكثر ولم يحققوا نفس النسبة المركبة المطلوبة. وأوضح الدكتور السلطان ان الجامعة قد تتيح القبول لدفعة أخرى من الطلاب وستعلن عندئذ النسبة المطلوبة، وذلك بناءً على أعداد الذين سيقدمون وثائقهم من الدفعة الأولى، حيث من المتوقع أن تكون لدى بعضهم فرص أخرى مناسبة لظروفهم ورغباتهم، مضيفا أن عملية القبول هذا العام وظفت خدمة الانترنت بشكل متميز امتداداً لما تم في الأعوام الماضية بهدف التيسير على الطلاب وأولياء أمورهم وعدم تكليفهم عناء السفر أو الحضور، وذلك من خلال تعبئة الطالب لنموذج طلب الالتحاق على موقع الجامعة على الانترنت، كما تمت احاطة الطلاب بنتائج القبول برسائل قصيرة على جوالاتهم وعلى البريد الالكتروني وموقع الجامعة على الانترنت، وسيكون تسليم الطلاب للوثائق المطلوبة في الجامعة بالظهران أو مدينة الرياض أو جدة حسب المواعيد المعلنة من عمادة القبول والتسجيل، ثم يكون حضور المقبولين بعد ذلك في الأسبوع التعريفي الذي يسبق بدء الدراسة، الذي تقدم فيه جميع الخدمات الأساسية للطلاب المستجدين في وقت وجيز ليبدأ الطالب دراسته بجاهزية متكاملة.

وقال الدكتور السلطان ان برامج الجامعة الأكاديمية تقارن بمثيلاتها في الجامعات العالمية المرموقة وتقوم العملية التعليمية فيها على تفعيل أساليب التعلم الفاعلة وتوظيف التقنيات المتطورة في التدريس، وتنمية الابتكار والبحث وطرق الوصول إلى المعلومات، بالإضافة إلى صقل شخصية الطالب ومهاراته وتزويده بالجدارة اللازمة التي يطلبها سوق العمل من خلال الأنشطة المنهجية واللامنهجية. وذكر الدكتور السلطان ان الجامعة تتماشى مع مستويات الجودة العالمية والمؤشرات التي تدعم الوصول إلى مصاف الجامعات المرموقة، وذلك بالحفاظ على نسب مثالية لطلابها وأساتذتها وفصولها الدراسية ومختبراتها، وكذلك التجهيزات المساندة لتوفير بيئة محفزة على التعلم وتخريج كوادر عالية في التأهيل وقادرة على الريادة في المجالات المختلفة عقب تخرجهم.

ومن جانبه أكد لـ«الشرق الأوسط» عميد القبول والتسجيل في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور عمر بن عبد الله السويلم، ان الطلاب الذين تقدموا لاختبار القبول في الجامعة لهذا العام وصل عددهم الى اكثر من 19000 طالب من جميع مناطق السعودية، بينما كان عدد الطلاب المتقدمين لاختبارات القبول العام الماضي في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن قد تجاوز عددهم 18000 طالب وتم قبول 2000 طالب. واضاف الدكتور السويلم ان عدد المقبولين في الجامعة هذا العام 3000 طالب أي اكثر بزيادة 1000 طالب عن العام الماضي.

وقال الدكتور السويلم ان هناك منحا دراسية تمنحها السعودية لطلاب اجانب في عدد من جامعاتها، وهي اتفاقيات بين السعودية ودول اخرى، وهؤلاء الطلاب لا يتجاوز عددهم 2 بالمائة من نسبة الطلاب السعوديين في جامعة الملك فهد، كما ان هناك برنامج التبادل العلمي بين جامعة الملك فهد وعدد من الجامعات الدولية حسب مذكرة التفاهم بين الجامعة والتعليم العالي وعدد من الجامعات الدولية.

وقال الدكتور السويلم عن برنامج الدراسات العليا ان طلاب الدراسات العليا في الماجستير او الدكتوراه يشكل عددهم 10 بالمائة من طلاب جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن، واضاف ان من المؤكد ان يتجاوز عدد طلاب الدراسات العليا في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 20 بالمائة في السنوات القادمة.

وقال الدكتور السويلم انه تمت اجراءات القبول بكل سهولة عن طريق الانترنت واظهار النتائج في الموعد المحدد لها، حيث اتيحت فرصة كافية لجميع الطلاب للتقدم بطلب الالتحاق بالجامعة وتسجيل بياناتهم بعد ظهور نتائج المرحلة الثانوية، وتم بعد ذلك تدقيق البيانات والتأكد من صحتها وفرز الطلاب الذين حققوا نتيجة القبول المطلوبة، كما تم إعلان النتائج على الموقع المخصص لذلك www.kfupm.edu.sa/admissions، بالإضافة إلى إرسالها على الهاتف الجوال والبريد الالكتروني.

وذكر الدكتور السويلم ان القبول في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن لجميع الطلاب المستجدين يكون في برنامج السنة التحضيرية الذي يهدف إلى إعداد الطالب أكاديمياً وعلمياً ومهارياً للاستمرار في الدراسة الجامعية إذا أنهى متطلبات الدراسة في هذا البرنامج بنجاح خلال عام دراسي واحد، حيث يستطيع الطالب بعد ذلك اختيار التخصص المناسب له في الكليات المتاحة في الجامعة مما يعطيه فرصة كافية للاختيار بكل تروٍ وبعيداً عن الضغوط النفسية والاجتماعية.

وبين الدكتور السويلم أنه لكي يضمن الطالب قبوله ومقعده في الجامعة فعليه تسليم الوثائق المطلوبة واستلام خطاب القبول خلال الفترة من يوم الأحد إلى الثلاثاء 5–7 أغسطس (آب) 2007، في مقر عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة في الظهران، أو مقر جامعة الأمير سلطان بمدينة الرياض، أو مدارس دار الفكر في مدينة جدة حسب التعليمات والأوقات المعلنة على موقع الجامعة على الانترنت، مؤكداً بأنه سوف يلغى قبول الطالب في الجامعة بعد هذا الموعد ويسقط حقه في القبول إذا لم يسلم في الفترة المذكورة الوثائق المطلوبة والتي تشمل شهادة الثانوية الأصلية، وبطاقة الأحوال الأصلية مع صورة منها، وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، وخمس صور شمسية.




http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details...article=431225

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

أم القرى تستقبل طلبات (1159) طالباً وطالبة للالتحاق بكليات الهندسة والحاسب والشريعة 

محمدرابع سليمان - مكة المكرمة 
أغلقت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى أمس السبت القبول الفوري بكلية الهندسة والعمارة الإسلامية وأقسام الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات والفيزياء للطلاب بعد إكتمال العدد المقرر قبوله فى هذه الكليات والأقسام لهذا العام ، كما أغلقت الجامعة باب القبول للطالبات في كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية وكلية اللغة العربية وآدابها وكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين وكلية العلوم الاجتماعية وكلية العلوم التطبيقية وقسم الحاسب الآلي . 

وكانت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى قد أستقبلت أمس السبت طلبات (1159) طالباً وطالبة منهم (391) طالباً من الحاصلين على نسبة(83%) فأكثر و (768) طالبة من الحاصلات على نسبة(92%) . 

وأوضح مدير إدارة القبول بعمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى ناجح باجابر لـ (المدينة) أن جميع الأقسام متاحة للطلاب ، وبالنسبة للطالبات الفرصة متاحة فى كلية التربية الأقسام العلمية والأدبية وكلية إعداد المعلمات وكلية الإقتصادالمنزلي ، مشيرا الى ان الجامعة ستقبل اليوم الاحد الحاصلين على نسبة(81%) للطلاب ونسبة(87%) فأكثر للطالبات . 

وبين باجابر ان جميع الراغبين من الطلاب والطالبات في الإلتحاق بكليات وأقسام الجامعة المختلفة ومضى على حصولهم على شهادة الثانوية العامة أكثر من خمس سنوات تقديم طلب بإسم عميد القبول والتسجيل يوضح أسباب الإنقطاع عن الدراسة لعرضه على مجلس الجامعة للحصول على موافقة القبول ويشترط أن يكون معدل هؤلاء المنقطعين عن الدراسة يتجاوز(85%) فأكثر . 


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010523

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

12 كلية بجامعة جازان “عاجزة” عن استيعاب طلاب المنطقة 

حسن المازني-جازان -- 
تواجه جامعة جازان بعض المشاكل لعل أبرزها القدرة الاستيعابية للكليات والأقسام حيث يوجد في الجامعة اثنتا عشرة كلية هي الطب والهندسة وعلوم الحاسب الآلي والعلوم والمجتمع والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية والمعلمين وكلية التربية الأقسام العلمية والمجتمع بأبي عريش وكلية التربية الأقسام الأدبية وكلية إعداد المعلمات بصامطة وفرع الكلية بفرسان ولكنها لازالت بعيدة عن تغطية احتياج منطقة جازان قياساً بعدد خريجي وخريجات الثانوية العامة الذين اتجه عدد غير قليل منهم إلى الجامعات الأخرى في مناطق المملكة بحثاً عن فرصة للقبول . المدينة قامت بزيارة ميدانية للجامعة في محاولة استقصاء القضية ولكنا وبكل أمانة صدمنا بعدم وجود عميد القبول والتسجيل أو وكيل الجامعة وعدم الاستجابة لاتصالاتنا لاستيضاح الأمر ولم نجد لدى العلاقات العامة ما يجيب على استفساراتنا رغم ما بذله مدير العلاقات العامة بالجامعة الزميل/ علوي با مهدي من جهود مشكورة .

يقول عيدروس محمد لازلنا نحلم بجامعة جازان كجامعة حقيقية تحقق أحلامنا نحن أبناء منطقة جازان فقد عانينا من التغرب بعيداّ عن منطقتنا جازان سنوات والجامعة كانت ولازالت حلما جميلا ولكن الواقع أنها بكليتها الحالية وبقدراتها الاستيعابية القليلة جداً لا تحقق ولو الجزء اليسير من طموحنا فمعظم زملائي هم الآن في رحلات مكوكية بين مناطق المملكة للبحث عن فرصة للقبول والتسجيل ولكن في ظل ما حاصل الآن يبدو أن القطار سيغادر الزمان والمكان ونبقى نتصفح وجوه المارة في الشوارع والأرصفة .

أما الشاب عبده بن محمد غبري فيقول ان جامعة جازان تشكل لنا المولود الجميل البهي في هذا العصر المزدهر ولكن لا أخفيك يا عزيزي أن الجامعة بحاجة إلى آلية جديدة تمنحنا الأمل فالكليات قليلة والقدرة على استيعاب الأعداد الكبيرة غير موجودة وأنا ذهبت إلى الجامعة لاستيضاح بعض الأمور التي تقنعني سيما وأن المعدل الموزون لدي 88% ولكن لم أجد من يرد على أسئلتي فلا عميد القبول والتسجيل ولا مدير الجامعة ولا الوكيل موجودون وبقيت أنا ومعي العشرات بل المئات معلقين باجراءات حتماً سوف تغلق الأبواب أمام مستقبلنا لذلك لابد من مدير للجامعة ووكيل للجامعة يكونا متواجدين حتى تسير العملية الإدارية والعلمية على الوجه المطلوب فكيف لي كشاب لي مظلمة أن أذهب إلى مدير الجامعة أو الوكيل في جدة. من جانبه يقول المواطن عبيد الله العتيبي : أتيت من الطائف لإكمال تسجيل أحد أبناء أخي في جامعة جازان بعد أن تلقينا رسالة بالجوال تعلمنا أنه تم قبوله وحددت الرسالة مقر اللجنة وزمان المراجعة ولكنا بعد السفر الطويل وجدنا فوضى عارمة في مقر اللجنة وبعد معاناة تحت أشعة الشمس والرطوبة العالية تنخلس اللجنة من المكان دون أن تبت في أمر الشباب الذين يفترشون الأرصفة والساحة المكشوفة الملتهبة في هذا الصيف الحار وعندما ذهبت إلى إدارة الجامعة لمعرفة مصيرنا تفاجأت بعدم وجود أي مسؤول فلا عميد القبول والتسجيل موجود ولا مدير الجامعة موجود و لا وكيله موجود وأخيراً أبلغوني بعض الموظفين في الجامعة أن اللجنة ذهبت إلى الأقسام العلمية للبنات فكيف بالله عليك تترك هذه اللجنة مئات المتقدمين تحت لهيب الشمس وتذهب إلى مكان آخر دون أن تحل مشكلتهم وتنهي إجراءات التسجيل ؟.


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010525

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول عملية مقننة ولا مجال لأي اعتبارات بخلاف الشروط المعلنة 

حنين موصلي - جدة 
أكدت وكيلة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتورة نجاح عشري بأنه تم سيتم قبول ما يزيد عن اثنين وعشرين ألف طالب وطالبة هذا العام في برامج الجامعة المختلفة، ونفت أن يكون هناك لجان “رحمة “ أو نية لفتح باب القبول مرة أخرى قائلة : هدف الجامعات خدمة المجتمع وأفراده، وليس من المعقول أن ترد الجامعة المتقدمين بالرغم من وجود مقاعد شاغرة، فذلك يعد من باب إهدار موارد الجامعة وسوء استخدام لها. كما أنه لا يمكن رد المتقدمين إلا بسبب أو مبرر واضح مثل تدني نسبة الثانوية العامة مقارنة بباقي المتقدمين، أو عدم انطباق شروط القبول الأخرى. كما أن استخدام عبارة «رحمة» يعني أن العملية شخصية أو اختيارية، بينما يعد القبول عملية مقننة ومنظمة جداً ولا تخضع لأي اعتبارات غير الاعتبارات المعلنة .

وعن سبب تحويل الطالبات غير المقبولات بشطر الطالبات بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز إلى كلية التربية تقول عشري : في العام الماضي اشتكت المتقدمات غير المقبولات من أن نتيجة التقديم للجامعة تظهر بعد انتهاء فترة التقديم لكلية التربية مما لا يتيح لهن فرصة التقديم للكلية. وبعد انضمام كليات التربية والمعلمين إلى الجامعة، أصبحت كليات التربية فرعا من فروع الجامعة، وكي لا تضيع فرصة الحصول على تعليم جامعي للمتقدمات، قمنا بترشيح غير المقبولات آليا إلى شطر الطالبات في فروع البنات، تلافياً للحاجة لإدخال البيانات مرتين وتسهيلاً لمهمة القبول في أحد منافذ التعليم الجامعي، كما قمنا بعرض البدائل الموجودة لدى المتقدمين في الجامعة كالانتساب أو التأهيلي مباشرة للمتقدمة عند مراجعتها لموقع الجامعة الخاص بها – وفي جميع الأحوال فإن الترشيح تم لمساعدة المتقدمات وهو لا يعني القبول بحال من الأحوال، وبإمكان الطالبة التوجه لأي مسار تعليمي أخر تراه مناسباً لها»

وعن إذا ما كان هذا التكامل بين فروع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز وشطر الطالبات يتيح للطلبة الانتقال من الكلية للجامعة بسهولة، أكدت عشري ذلك قائلة : إمكانية الانتقال من الكلية للجامعة واردة وذلك بعد مرور سنة دراسية، إلا أن التحويل لا يكون بسهولة مطلقة حيث يستوجب مفاضلة وفق المقاعد المتاحة وشروط وضوابط التحويل.

وعن الخطط المستقبلية لزيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية في الجامعة قالت د. نجاح : نحن نضع نوعية المخرجات نصب أعيننا، فليس الهدف استيعاب اكبر عدد من المتقدمات فقط دون النظر في جودة التعليم المقدم لهن. وقد قامت الجامعة بافتتاح كليات وأقسام ومسارات جديدة خلال العامين الماضيين حرصاً على مواكبة متطلبات المجتمع وسوق العمل، وعملاً على زيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية ضمن ضوابط الجودة المختلفة. كما ان زيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية يعني الاستثمار في البنية التحتية من مبانٍ دراسية وإدارية ومعامل وأجهزة، وزيادة الكوادر الأكاديمية، والطواقم الفنية والأمنية والإدارية والخدمات المساندة للعملية التعليمة، وهذه كلها من الاستثمارات الضخمة جداً، والتي وإن تمت، فإنها لن تمكن جامعة واحدة من استيعاب جميع مخرجات التعليم العام في المنطقة، وستستمر الحاجة للمفاضلة في القبول الجامعي قائمة 



http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010527

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

أرقام المقبولين والمقبولات بكلية الأمير سلطان العسكرية للعلوم الصحية 

على الرابط التالي :
http://www.ckfu.org/vb/showthread.php?p=50486#post50486

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

وزارة التعليم العالي تبدأ قبول الطلبات وحتى 2شعبان المقبل
700مليون ريال للمرحلة الثالثة لبرنامج خادم الحرمين للابتعاث و 500مليون لضم الدارسين على حسابهم الخاص بالخارج


الرياض - عبدالرحمن المرشد:
خصصت وزارة التعليم العالي مع بدء انطلاق المرحلة الثالثة من برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي والتي بدأت أمس السبت مبلغ (700) مليون ريال لهذه المرحلة.ذكر ذلك ل (الرياض) المستشار والمشرف العام على الشؤون الإدارية والمالية بوزارة التعليم العالي الدكتور علي بن سليمان العطية مشيرا أن المرحلة الثالثة ستشمل الابتعاث الى دول الشرق استراليا ونيوزيلندا وامريكا والدول الأوروبية في تخصصات يحتاجها سوق العمل كالطب والهندسة والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية والحاسب الآلي والقانون مؤكدا بأن أبناءنا وبناتها المبتعثين سيساهموا باذن الله بعد عودتهم وهم متسلحين بسلاح العلم والمعرفة في دعم الجامعات الحكومية الجديدة التي تم التوسع فيها مؤخرا لتصل الى (20) جامعة في جميع مناطق المملكة بالإضافة إلى كلياتها التي تعم محافظات المملكة المختلفة. 
وبين الدكتور العطية بأن التقديم بدأ أمس السبت عن طريق موقع الوزارة وسيستمر حتى الثاني من شهر شعبان المقبل مؤكدا ان الوزارة تسعى الى إنها طلبات المتقدمين وتسلم أوراقهم الرسمية واصدار قراراتها ليبدؤوا في الدراسة بأسرع وقت. 

وأوضح الدكتور العطية أن هذا البرنامج يعد امتداداً لبرامج أخرى من الابتعاث كبرنامج الالحاق بعضوية البعثة للطلبة الدارسين على حسابهم الخاص حيث تم خلال العام المالي الحالي الحاق ما يزيد على (3000) من الدارسين على حسابهم الخاص بعضوية البعثة بتكلفة إجمالية تصل إلى (500) مليون ريال، إضافة الى برامج الابتعاث الأخرى كبرنامج استيعاب الطلاب من خلال التوسع في الكليات والجامعات اضافة إلى برنامج الايفاد الداخلي. 

وقال العطية إنه لن يكون هناك باذن الله مشكلة في القبول عند بدء الدراسة في الجامعات الجديدة واستكمال هذه البرامج لأن الوزارة تسعى بتوجيهات خادم الحرمين الشريفين - حفظه الله - إلى استيعاب أبنائنا في المقاعد الجامعية سواء في الداخل أو الخارج.




http://www.alriyadh-np.com/2007/07/2...cle268820.html

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة حائل تقبل 5 آلاف طالب وطالبة

اليوم - حائل 
أعلنت جامعة حائل أنه سيتم إعلان القبول للطلاب والطالبات اعتبارا من اليوم الاثنين بدفعات على مدار أربعة أسابيع ، وأوضح وكيل جامعة حائل الدكتور محمد النافع أنه سيقبل خمسة آلاف طالب وطالبة للعام الدراسي 1428 / 1429هـ وسيبلغ المقبولون من خلال رسائل الجوال وموقع الجامعة ، وأبان وكيل جامعة حائل أنه سيتم استقبال الطلاب في مقر الجامعة أما الطالبات فسيكون في فرع الجامعة للبنات بحي التليفزيون وسيحدد المراجعة للمقبولين من خلال رسائل الجوال وموقع الجامعة.


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....0&I=512300&G=1

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان أسماء المقبولات في الدفعة الثانية بجامعة الفيصل غداً 

مصطفى الشريدة ، أحمد الهبدان ـ الأحساء 
تبدأ جامعة الملك فيصل اعتباراً من مساء غد إعلان أسماء الطالبات المقبولات في الدفعة الثانية للقبول وذلك بعد استكمال تسليم أصول الشهادات للمقبولات في الدفعة الأولى. 
وأوضحت الجامعة أن هذه الدفعة الثانية للقبول ستكون لغير التخصصات الصحية ومخصصه للطالبات الحاصلات على نسبة 90بالمائة فأعلى من الطالبات اللاتي قمن بتقديم طلباتهن في الموعد المحدد والمعلن سابقاً للتقديم ويرغبن في القبول في تخصصات أخرى 
ودعت الجامعة الطالبات الحاصلات على النسبة المشار إليها الانتظار ومتابعة الإعلانات على موقع الجامعة على الانترنت لمعرفة نتيجة قبولهن طوال الأيام المقبلة حيث أن الجامعة ستقوم بإعلان أسماء الطالبات المقبولات تباعاً وبصفة مستمرة حسب الشواغر الموجودة في كل كلية حتى يتم اكتمال العدد المطلوب من المقبولات لكل كلية. 
وأكدت الجامعة على جميع الطالبات الحاصلات على 90بالمائة فأكثر و لم يحالفهن الحظ فى القبول في الرغبة الاولى ضرورة إدخال البيانات المطلوبة و تحديد ( الكلية البديلة ) حسب الشواغر الموجودة في حقل الكلية البديلة ولفتت إلى أنه في الوقت الحالي لن ينظر للنسب التي تقل عن 90بالمائة الا اذا كان هناك اماكن شاغرة سيعلن عنها فيما بعد للنسب الأقل. 
وأضافت أنه بالنسبة للطلاب الحاصلين على نسب مرتفعة فإن الجامعة ستعلن لاحقاً عن الدفعة الثانية للقبول للطلاب الحاصلين على النسب المرتفعة مؤكدة على ضرورة 
متابعة نافذة إعلانات وخدمات القبول عبر موقع الجامعة على الانترنت.
يذكر أن خدمة المراجعة الالكترونية في شئون القبول هي خدمة قدمتها الجامعة للطلاب والطالبات وأولياء الأمور للمراجعة وذلك للوصول للمسؤول بالجامعة وللحد من الازدحام ولتوفير الوقت على المراجعين وأولياء أمورهم. وأكدت على الجميع أنه في حالة وجود أي استفسار في شئون القبول لا حاجة لمراجعة الجامعة والرجوع مباشرة ومن أي مكان (من داخل المملكة أو من خارجها) إلى موقع الجامعة على الانترنت http://www.kfu.edu.sa وكتابة الاستفسارات في خدمة المراجعة الالكترونية في شئون القبول، وسيحصل المراجع على الإجابة المناسبة من المسئول مباشرة. 

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....0&I=512331&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إعلان المقبولين بكلية المجتمع بحفر الباطن

اليوم ـ حفر الباطن
أعلنت كلية المجتمع بحفر الباطن التابعة لجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن بالظهران، نتائج الدفعة الاولى للطلاب المقبولين فيها للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428هـ ـ 1429هـ وذلك على موقعها الالكتروني على الشبكة العنكبوتية. وصرح عميد الكلية د. حمزة بن محمد مغربي انه تم اتاحة الفرصة للالتحاق بالكلية لدفعة اولى من الطلاب بلغ عددهم 220 طالبا انطبقت عليهم معايير القبول بالكلية، وقال: إن إدارةا لكلية وبتنسيق مستمر ومباشر مع ادارة جامعةا لملك فهد تستعد لقبول دفعة أخرى من المتقدمين للكلية ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط والمعايير التي تضمن الجودة العالية والمتميزة لمستوى طلاب كلية المجتمع بحفر الباطن.
وبهذه المناسبة هنأ عميد الكلية د. مغربي جميع الطلاب المقبولين بالكلية للعام الجديد مرحبا بهم ومتمنيا لهم التوفيق والتميز وحثهم على الجدية في التحصيل والالتزام بالانظمة الدراسية. وقال :إن الكلية تقوم بتنفيذ عدد من البرامج المتميزة في المجالات التطبيقية والفنية كتخصصات للملتحقين بها وهي برنامج الهندسة الميكانيكية (الاختبارات الا تلافية) وبرنامج برمجة وتقنية الحاسب الآلي وبرنامج ادارة الاعمال وبرنامج تقنية الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية، واشار الى ان الكلية اثبتت من خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية جودة مخرجاتها ودعمت سوق العمل الوطني بكوادر مؤهلة مما جعلها محط انظار كبرى الشركات الصناعية بالمملكة واستقطابها لخريجيها في منشآتها الحيوية.
كما قدم د. مغربي شكره لادارة جامعة الملك فهد على دعمها ورعايتها المستمرة لكلية المجتمع بحفر الباطن وحرصها الدائم على ان تتبع الكلية احدث وافضل الانظمة والاجراءات لتسجيل طلابها المستجدين في بداية كل عام دراسي.




http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....0&I=512332&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

الحاصلات على نسب مرتفعة خارج قائمة المقبولات 

زحام وفوضى وحالات إغماء في التسجيل بكليات البنات بالدمام



طالبات يتوجهن فى محاولة للتسجيل


شهدت كليات البنات بالدمام زحاما شديدا من الطالبات وأولياء أمورهن مع بدء التسجيل , كما تعرضت بعض الطالبات للاغماء بسبب الزحام الشديد , وسادت حالة من الاستياء أمام مكاتب الإداريات في كلية البنات بالدمام لعدم ظهور أسماء أعداد كبيرة من الطالبات ضمن المقبولات على الرغم من ارتفاع نسبهن حيث أعرب عدد كبير عن تذمرهن من هذا النظام الذي يفترض فيه العدالة حيث ذكرت زينب أبو عقيل 93بالمائة و سمر سعد 92بالمائة و إشراق العمري 93بالمائة و إيمان السريهيد 94بالمائة و فوزية الزهراني 97بالمائة أن هذه النسب لم تشفع لهن بالقبول وفوجئن بظهور أسماء ممن لاتنطبق عليهن الشروط حيث قبلت طالبات تخرجن منذ أكثر من سبع سنوات وطالبات نسبهن دون الثمانين و تساءلت والدة الطالبة أفنان الحارثي عن المستفيد من هذا الإحباط الذي تسبب به نظام « البانر» أو المستفيد من مداومة الدخول ومخاطبة (الموقع) على حد قولها وتمنت وجود شخص بعينه يتم الرجوع إليه والتظلم حيث لايقوم الموقع بالرد أصلا أو الإحالة إلى إجابات سابقة وتساءلت هل تعود إلى آلاف الإجابات لمعرفة ماتريد كما قام العديد من الطالبات بالتسجيل في موقع الكلية ظنا منهن أنه موقع الجامعة وسجلت احدى الطالبات في جامعة الفيصل بالأحساء بالخطأ وتناقل عدد من الطالبات الإشاعات حيث ذكرت احداهن أنه تم قبول طالبة في الأول الثانوي وأخرى ذكرت أنه سيتم إعادة النظام السابق 
من جهتها قامت مديرة قسم القبول والتسجيل كلثم مبارك الدوسري بالرد على استفسارات الطالبات واحالتهن إلى الموقع وهي بالرغم أنها ترى أهمية بالغة في ادخال الحاسوب في مجال القبول و التسجيل إلا أنها تمنت وجود ردود واضحة لديها للإجابة على الطالبات اللائي لاتلقي اللوم عليهن في كثرة الأسئلة والإلحاح واعتقاد أن الكلية لديها صلاحية أو تتعمد عدم الشفافية والوضوح في الرد حيث ليس لديها معرفة بكيفية التسجيل وطريقة إعداد عملية القبول ولاكيفية المفاضلة أو إحصائية بالأعداد كما أوضحت أن القسم قام برفع خطاب عاجل للجامعة للاستفساروتوضيح سبب عدم قبول طالبات نسبهن عالية كما طالبت الطالبات بضرورة إعادة التسجيل مرة أخرى أو إدخال السؤال المطلوب الاستيضاح عنه وانتظار الرد 

بينما ترى د0نادية يوسف الدليجان رئيسة القبول والتسجيل بكلية العلوم أن نظام البنر اختصر كثيرا من الوقت والجهد وقلص عدد المراجعين وأبقى المعادلة بين الطالبة والجامعة المتمثل في موقعها وأوضحت أن أغلب حالات عدم القبول كان في تسجيل الطالبة للطب كرغبة أولى وعندما رفضها الموقع سجلت في قسم الحاسب الذي أغلق باب القبول وتتمنى زيادة فترة القبول وتعتقد أن الارتباك والخوف ناتج عن حداثة التجربة وعدم تعود الطالبات عليها فى الوقت نفسه تدافعت المئات من الطالبات للتسجيل بكلية الآداب. 

وانتقد أولياء الأمور غياب النظام داخل الكلية , يقول سالم عبد الله العلي أن الكلية ينقصها التنظيم والخدمات حتى ان مياه الشرب غير موجودة مشيرا الى اصابة 7 طالبات بالاغماء داخل الكلية بسبب الزحام

سعد الزهراني تعجب من طلب الكلية أوراق مثل ملف علاقي على الرغم من أنه يفترض التقليل من الأوراق بعد التسجيل عن طريق الموقع.


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....0&I=512333&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

قبول 920 طالباً في الكليات الصحية 


«الجزيرة» - جمال المخلفي: 
أوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل وشؤون الطلاب بالإدارة العامة للمعاهد والكليات الصحية بوزارة الصحة الدكتور بدر بن عبدالله الدهمش أنه سيتم خلال الأيام القادمة قبول 920 طالباً وذلك في الكليات الصحية للبنين بجميع مناطق ومحافظات المملكة.. مشيراً إلى أن أسماءهم ستعلن قريباً. 



http://www.al-jazirah.com/415652/ln3d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة جازان تعيد تنظيم عملية القبول وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة 

حسن المازني _ جازان 

تمكنت جامعة جازان من تجاوز العقبات التي كانت قد أدت إلى إيقاف القبول بالجامعة يوم أمس الأول السبت بفعل التدافع والفوضى التي لم تسيطر عليها الحراسات الأمنية فقد تمكنت الجامعة يوم أمس من تهيئة الأجواء الأكثر ملاءمة للمتقدمين بعد أن وصلت لجنة القبول والتسجيل إلى مقرها في كلية المجتمع وسط حراسة مكثفة لتبدأ في استقبال الاستمارات فيما قامت القوة الأمنية بالتعاون مع الحراسات الأمنية التابعة للجامعة بتنظيم طوابير المتقدمين حيث حددت اللجنة يوم أمس الأحد القبول للنسب الموزونة فوق 81 .

وقال يحيى بكري مدير القبول والتسجيل بجامعة جازان عملية القبول قد سارت أمس على مايرام وحول النسب الموزونة الأقل من 81 قال البكري إن الطلاب الذين نسبتهم أقل من هذه النسبة سوف ترسل لهم رسائل بالجوال عندما يكون هناك وفرة لمقاعد في الكليات وبين البكري أن المقاعد المتوفرة حالياً هي على النحو التالي:

40 مقعداً في كلية العلوم الفصل الثاني .

80 مقعداً في كلية المعلمين .

500 مقعداً في كلية المجتمع للفصلين..

من جانبه أشار عدد من الطلاب الذين تقل نسبهم الموزونة عن 81 أن الفرصة أمامهم في القبول تبدو معدومة في ظل المقاعد المتاحة والتي لا تشير إلى أننا سوف نحظى بأية فرصة أمام الأعداد الهائلة فقد قال / محمد بن ياسين الجرو أننا تفاجأنا بقلة عدد المقاعد في الكليات بجامعة جازان فإذا كان عدد الذين تلقوا رسائل تفيد بقبولهم المبدئي تجاوز الثلاثة آلاف متقدم ونقارنها بالمقاعد المعلنة والتي لم تلامس ولو من بعيد الأمل الذي كنا نعيشه وهذا يعني أننا سننضم إلى قافلة العاطلين .

فيما قال الشاب / إبراهيم بن عيسى الربعي : إننا قد أصبنا باليأس والإحباط التام فالمقاعد المتاحة في الكليات الثلاث المعلنة قليلة والمتقدمون بالآلاف وهذا هو قدرنا نحن الشباب فالذين لن يحالفهم الحظ وهم كُثر سيضافون وللأسف إلى الأعداد العاطلة والمتسكعة وكأن التعليم العالي قد فرض علينا هذا المصير المؤلم ونحن نتعشم في القائد الوالد خادم الحرمين الشريفين حفظه الله من كل شر إيجاد آلية تنتشل الشباب من شبح الضياع فإذا لم نحظ بتعليم أكاديمي نبني عليه مستقبلنا فسوف نضيع لا محالة . أما الشاب مهدي بن عبده حكمي فيقول عدم قبولنا في الجامعات والمعاهد الفنية والمهنية سوف يلقي بظلاله على مستقبلنا ومهما قيل عن توطين الوظائف في القطاع الخاص فنحن ننظر إلى تلك التصريحات من الجهات المسؤولة عن التوطين على أنها للاستهلاك الإعلامي فقط فالقطاع الخاص يطلب خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات وعن مؤهلات في الحاسب الآلي ولغة أنجليزية ولا أعلم كيف لهذه الشروط أن تتوفر في شاب تخرج من الثانوية العامة للتو وهذا ما تثبته الإعلانات المنشورة في الصحف على مسمع ومرأى من المسؤولين عن السعودة دون أن يحركوا ساكناً تجاه هذه الشروط التي تهدف إلى إيجاد المبررات للبقاء على المتعاقد غير السعودي ونحن شباب البلد الضحية دون أن يشفق على حالنا مسؤولو السعودة.

http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010700

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

النزهة : زيادة نسبة المقبولين بجامعة طيبة 

حسن نايف الشريف - المدينة المنورة 
أكد مدير جامعة طيبة الدكتور منصور النزهة أن الجامعة تحاول جاهدة توفير أكبر عدد ممكن من المقاعد لخريجي الثانوية العامة ، وتعمل بأقصى طاقتها لاستيعابهم في تخصصاتها المختلفة ، لكن الجامعة لازالت ناشئة ولا يمكن إن تستوعب جميع الإعداد المتقدمة التي تقدر بالآلاف سنويا ، ورغم هذا تحاول الجامعة ويجتهد مسؤولوها لتوفير أماكن بديلة عند الاكتفاء في القبول باحدى الكليات . واضاف لـ “المدينة” ان الجامعة تنفذ عددا من المشاريع 



http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010670

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

بدء استقبال أوراق المتقدمين لجامعة طيبة 

حسن نايف الشريف المدينة المنورة 
بدأت جامعة طيبة استقبال اوراق ومستندات الطلاب المتقدمين لكلياتها امس وكانت الجامعة اعلنت الانتهاء من التسجيل الفوري عبر التسجيل الالكتروني بجامعة طيبة وذلك يوم الخميس الماضي ذكر ذلك الدكتور احمد محمد حماس “ عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة “ مؤكدا عدم وجود أي عقبات في التسجيل وقد قام مدير الجامعة الدكتور منصور بن محمد النزهة بزيارة للصالة الرياضية في اليوم الاول من القبول الفوري واطمأن على سير القبول حسب ما خطط له. واهاب بضرورة احضار السجلات والوثائق الرسمية للقبول الفوري بالجامعة وتشمل احضار استمارة الترشيح من الانترنت واحضار نموذج اختبار القدرات العامة موضحا به النسبة الموزونة ورقم الاشتراك للطلاب فقط وكذلك احضار اصل الشهادة الثانوية العامة وثلاث صور منها كما يجب تسليم صورتين للبطاقة الشخصية “ للطلاب فقط”، وصورتين من دفتر العائلة للطالبات فقط مع الاصل للمطابقة وسحب نموذج الكشف الطبي من الانترنت واكماله من اي مستشفى او من الوحدة الطبية بالجامعة وضع كافة المستندات المذكورة داخل غلاف بلاستيك شفاف واما بالنسبة للطلاب والطالبات غير السعودين من امهات سعوديات فعليهم احضار صورتين للاقامة مع الاصل للمطابقة وكذلك صورة من شهادة الميلاد وصورتين من حفيظة الام مع الاصل للمطابقة بالاضافة لما ذكر اعلاه. وشدد بان عدم اكتمال المستندات المطلوبة بالنسبة للطالب “ في اليوم والوقت المحدد له” يعني رفض قبول ملفه ولا يحق له المطالبة بالاحتفاظ بمقعد دراسي لحين احضار المستندات الناقصة كما ان آخر موعد لتسليم الكشف الطبي بعد اجراءات الفحص لعمادة القبول والتسجيل لدى وحدة الملفات في موعد اقصاه 16 شعبان واما بالنسبة للمتقدمين لعمادة خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر فيجب عليهم ضرورة تسديد الرسوم المالية والخاصة بالبرنامج المرشح اليه وذلك بعد تسليم اصول المستندات في مدة اقصاها السبت 26 شعبان. 



http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010681

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إغلاق باب القبول في أقسام الطالبات بجامعة أم القرى 

محمدرابع سليمان - مكة 
أغلقت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى أمس باب القبول الفوري أمام الطالبات في جميع أقسام وكليات الجامعة المختلفة ولم يعد هناك أي فرصة لقبول الطالبات سوى فى كلية التربية للأقسام العلمية والأدبية وكلية إعداد المعلمات وكلية الاقتصاد المنزلي، كما أغلقت العمادة القبول الفوري للطلاب بكلية العلوم التطبيقية وقسم المحاسبة بعد اكتمال العدد المقرر لهذه الكليات والأقسام .

وكانت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى قد استقبلت أمس الأحد طلبات(1220) طالباً وطالبة منهم (600) طالباً من الحاصلين على نسبة مكافئة (81%) فأكثر وعدد (620)طالبة من الحاصلات على نسبة(87%) من الثانوية العامة ..

وأوضح مدير إدارة القبول بعمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة أم القرى ناجح باجابر أن جميع الأقسام التي لم تقفل متاحة للطلاب وبالنسبة للطالبات الفرصة متاحة فى كلية التربية الأقسام العلمية والأدبية وكلية إعداد المعلمات وكلية الاقتصاد المنزلي ، 

وقال باجابر أن الجامعة ستقبل اليوم الاثنين الحاصلين على نسبة (79%) فأكثر للطلاب ونسبة (86%) و(85%) فأكثر للطالبات حسب الأماكن الشاغرة .. مشيرا الى ان قبول الطلاب لايزال متاحاً بجامعة أم القرى في كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية وكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين وكلية اللغة العربية وكلية العلوم الاجتماعية وكلية المعلمين . 



http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010696

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

حاصلات على 90 % لا يجدن مقعدا بجامعة ام القرى 

طالب الذبياني – مكة المكرمة 
تسبب اغلاق جامعة ام القرى للقبول في كافة الاقسام عند النسبة 92% استياء عدد من خريجات الثانوية العامة واولياء امورهن الذين رأوا في ذلك حرمان لبناتهم من القبول مطالبين بايجاد حل لهذة المشكلة متسائلين الى اين يذهبون ببناتهم لكي يتم قبولهن 0 ودعوا وزارة التعليم العالي الى التدخل لحل هذه المعاناة وايجاد مقاعد لبناتهم لاسيما وانهن حاصلات على معدلات تؤهلهن للدخول في الكثير من الكليات الجامعية 0 

يقول محمد العتيبي تقدمت ابنتي بارواقها وبمعدل يفوق الـ89% وهي مطمئنة لأن نسبتها تؤهلها للقبول لكنها تفاجأت بعدم القبول مما انعكس على نفسيتها وجعلها في وضع مؤسف منذ ابلاغها بعدم القبول حتى اليوم مناشدا المسؤولين التدخل لزيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية للجامعات التي رفضت قبول بناتهم متسائلا : اين نذهب ببناتنا اذا لم يتم قبولهن في جامعاتنا ؟ واضاف ان ابنته ترضى بقبولها في أي قسم اذا لم تجد مقعدا في القسم الذي تفضله وتطمح في الالتحاق به 0 

واوضح عبدالرحيم فلاته ان ابنته تقدمت اللقبول بنسبة تؤهلها ولكن للاسف لم تقبلها الجامعة في القسم الذي تقدمت اليه والذي كانت تحلم به مطالبا الجهات المعنية بحل هذه المشكلة المتمثلة في حرمان بناتهم من الالتحاق بالجامعات ، مبديا اسفه الشديد لحال اللواتي لم يتم قبولهن واضاف : ان بناتنا على استعداد للقبول باي قسم مادامت الاقسام المرغوبة قد اغلقت ابوابها ، لان طموحهن مازال ينصب على مواصلة الدراسة ونيل الشهادات الجامعية لكن قرارات الجامعة حدت من الطموح ووقفت حجر عثرة في طريقهن ، وقال : نضع املنا في الله ثم في ولاة الامر لايجاد الحل لقبول بناتنا اللاتي اصبحن خارج اسوار الجامعة 0 

وأشار خالد محمد الى ان نسبة ابنته في الثانوية العام تجاوزت 91% ومع ذلك لم يتم قبولها ، فهل من المعقول ان ترفض الجامعة هذه النسبة ؟ مبديا استغرابه من عدم قبولها وفي التخصص الذي ترغبه ، وقال اين اذهب بابنتي ؟ فنحن لا نستطيع الانتقال الى جامعات في مناطق اخرى ، مناشدا المسؤولين التدخل لايجاد حل لقبول ابنته ومن هن في حالتها .

وطالب محمد الحياني بزيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية لقبول الطالبات اللاتي اصبحن خارج نطاق القبول بسبب النسب العاليةجدا وقال ان ابنتي التي تجاوز معدلها الـ(86%) لم يتم قبولها وذهبت سنينها التي قضتها على مقاعد الدراسة سدى 0 مناشدا المسؤولين بالنظر في وضع هؤلاء الطالبات وايجاد الحلول الكفيلة بقبولهن 0

من جهته قال عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة ام القرى الدكتور عبدالله احمد ان الجامعة استوعبت الاعداد المطلوبه للاقسام وان المجال متاح في كليات التربية والمعلمات مشيرا الى ان لكل جامعة طاقة استيعابية وجامعة ام القرى استوعبت طاقتها المحددة 0 



http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010701

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

الحاصلات على 90 % فشلن في العثور على مقعد
قبول 5% من خريجات الأعوام الماضية في جامعة البنات


عائشة الفيفي (الرياض)
فوجئ عدد من خريجات الثانوية العامة للاعوام السابقة بالرياض امس بعدم قبولهن في جامعة البنات على الرغم من ان نسبهن فاقت 90%. واشارت سوسن الشاعر الى ان نسبتها في الثانوية العامة للعام الماضي قد بلغت 93% لكنها لم تقبل في قسم اللغة الانجليزية في ذلك الوقت لانه تم اغلاق القبول فيه عند نسبة 95%فحينما تقدمت للقبول هذا العام بنسبتي السابقة والتي تؤهلني لدخول قسم اللغة الانجليزية رفض طلبي لأني من خريجات العام السابق. واوضحت مها الغانم والحاصلة على نسبة 90% انها سحبت ملفها من القسم الذي وزعت فيه العام الماضي لانه لا يناسب تطلعاتها وحينما قدمت للتقديم هذا العام لدخول قسم آخر رفض طلبها لان الاولوية لخريجات العام الحالي. وبينت عدد من الطالبات الحاصلات على نسبة 85% انهن يرغبن في الالتحاق باي قسم من اقسام الجامعة لكن ذلك مرهون بوجود مقاعد شاغرة بعد انتهاء عملية التقديم.
الاولوية لخريجات العام الحالي
الى ذلك اوضحت وكيلة جامعة البنات لكليات الفروع المكلفة والقائمة بأعمال عميدة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة الدكتورة نائلة بنت عبدالرحمن الديحان ان الجامعة لا تقبل الا 5% فقط من خريجات الاعوام الماضية لأن الاولوية لخريجات العام الحالي ولا يمكن قبول خريجات الاعوام الماضية على حساب خريجات هذا العام لافتة الى ان كثيراً من الخريجات قمن بتأجيل الدراسة في الجامعة لهذا العام لانهن لا يرغبن في مواصلة الدراسة في التخصصات التي وزعن فيها واضافت : قبول خريجات العام الماضي في الجامعة يتوقف على توفر المقاعد بها لافتة الى ان هنالك عدداً من الكليات خارج منطقة الرياض تستقبل طالبات الاعوام الماضية.
واشارت الدكتورة الديحان ان عملية القبول لهذا العام كانت اكثر تنظيماً من العام الماضي لافتة الى انه تم توقف القبول عند 95% في قسم الحاسب الآلي و 93% في كلية التربية عند 93% اما كلية الاداب فربما تقبل الى نسبة 88% بشرط الرجوع الى النسبة في اللغة الانجليزية. 



http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0806130325.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة الطائف تنفي اقصاء الطلاب عن رغباتهم


عبدالهادي الربيعي (الطائف)
نفى الدكتور هشام الزير عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الطائف ان تكون الجامعة تمارس اي ضغوط على الخريجين للالتحاق بأقسام جامعية غير مرغوب فيها وقال لـ «عكاظ» ان اختيار التخصص تحكمه ضوابط بسبب اكتفاء عدد من الاقسام وهو الامر الذي يقلص فرص الاختيار للمتقدمين واضاف انه وحتى الآن لازال هناك عدد من الاقسام في اللغة العربية والدراسات الاسلامية وكلية العلوم بجميع اقسامها.لا زالت تنتظر المزيد من المتقدمين غير ان اقساماً اخرى في الجامعة تم الاكتفاء بالنسبة المخصصة لها من الطلاب وتم اغلاقها وعن سرعة اغلاق القبول في اقسام تحظى برغبة الطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين للجامعة قال الزير ان ذلك عائد الى النسبة المحددة لقسم ومتى ماتم اكمال النسبة يتم الاغلاق وبذلك تتقلص الفرصة الاختيارية امام المتقدمين والمتقدمات.
واكد عميد القبول ان الجامعة هذا العام عانت من نظرة الطلاب الى كلية المعلمين ونظرة الطالبات الى كليات التربية رغم صدور الأوامر بانضمامها للجامعة وهذه النظرة المترسخة لدى المتقدم لازالت موجودة بشكل كبير وهو الامر الذي تحاول من خلاله الجامعة التوضيح بان النظام واحد بين كافة الكليات التابعة للجامعة وما يختلف هو قاعة الدراسة ومقرها فقط وأشار الزير إلى أن الجامعة واجهت رغبة جامحة بين المتقدمين ويطالبون الحاقهم بمبنى كليات المعلمين وكليات التربية وهو الامر الذي تحاول الجامعة ايضاحة للمتقدم بانه لا يوجد فرق باعتبارها جامعة واحدة تتبع نظاماً موحداً واساتذة موحدين يعملون في كافة الكليات.
واشار الى ان الجامعة هذا العام ستقبل 5 آلاف طالب وطالبة في جميع التخصصات نافيا ان تكون هناك آلية لرفض المتقدمين من خارج محافظة الطائف او مراكزها الخارجية واشار الى ان النظام يمنع فقط تقديم الطالبة من مدينة اخرى ولا توجد عوائق امام المتقدمين من الطلاب من خارج المنطقة وهو الامر الذي يحدد اعداد المتقدمات ويمنع تنقلهن بين المناطق بهدف التقليل من معاناة التنقل اليومي من منطقة اخرى وقال ان هناك عدداً من الكليات في مراكز الطائف اوكل اليها القبول باسم الجامعة وبحسب نظام الجامعة داخل هذه الكليات بناء على الشروط المعمول بها نظاميا وفي نفس المركز دون التوجه للالتحاق بالجامعة في مقرها الرئيسي بالطائف وكذلك يتم رفض المتقدمات من خارج محافظة الطائف لوجود جامعات اخرى في المدن التي قد تأتي منها المتقدمة. 


http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0806130326.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

تسجيل 1400 في البرامج الإعدادية 
مشاكل الحاسوب تربك القبول في معهد الإدارة


عاصم الحضيف (الرياض)
على الرغم من استمرارية العطل الفني في موقع معهد الادارة العامة والذي اربك عملية القبول فقد سجل المعهد حتى يوم امس 1400 طالب وطالبة من خريجي الثانوية العامة في البرامج المختلفة فيما قبل المعهد 157 دارساً من خريجي الجامعات في البرامج المعدة للجامعيين.
مدير ادارة القبول والتسجيل بمعهد الادارة العامة هلال بن عبدالله العسكر اوضح لـ«عكاظ» ان المعهد استقبل هذا العام نحو 21 ألف طالباً وطالبة من خريجي الثانوية العامة لافتاً الى انه سيتم قبول 1150 طالب وطالبة في القبول النهائي بالمعهد لافتاً الى ان اختبارات القبول للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للبرامج الاعدادية ستكون خلال الفترة من 28/7 حتى 2/8/1428هـ فيما ستكون المقابلات الشخصية للجامعيين خلال الفترة من 5/8 حتى 7/8/1428هـ ودعا الدكتور العسكر خريجي وخريجات الثانوية العامة إلى تقديم طلباتهم في موقع المعهد الالكتروني على ان يتحاشوا وقت الذروة «وقت الدوام الرسمي» اذ ان ذلك يؤدي الى عطل الموقع نسبة للضغط الكبير عليه. 



http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0806130327.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

أسماء 1950 طالباً قُبلوا في الكليات الصحية 

على الرابط التالي :
http://www.ckfu.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5125

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

إغلاق باب التسجيل في الكليات التقنية 2 شعبان

الأحساء - عبداللطيف المحيسن
يغلق يوم الثاني من شهر شعبان للعام الحالي (2 -8-1428 هجرية ) باب التسجيل في الموقع الإلكتروني للمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني والذي بدأ التسجيل فيه من يوم السبت الماضي ، وتم استقبال طلبات المتقدمين من خريجي الثانوية العامة للالتحاق بالكليات التقنية والمعاهد المهنية للعام الدراسي المقبل 1428-1429هـ. ، وكانت جميع وحدات المؤسسة التدريبية في جميع المناطق بالمملكة قد استعدت لاستقبال المتقدمين لضمان نجاح من اجل عملية انسياب عملية القبول من خلال فتح القبول على موقعها الإلكتروني على الإنترنت وتحديد الخطوات والإرشادات اللازمة لتسجيل القبول وانسيابيته بالشكل الصحيح. فيما تبدأ المؤسسة في استقبال طلبات التقديم لخريجي برنامج التدريب العسكري السبت 5-8-1428هـ ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ، من ناحية اخرى اعتمدت المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني إضافة 7 تخصصات جديدة ضمن مناهج الكلية التقنية بمختلف مناطق ومحافظات المملكة اعتباراً من العام الدراسي الجديد ، وتم اضافة تخصصات الخطوط الهوائية والكابلات الأرضية والتوزيع و مشغل لوحة التحكم في قسم التقنية الكهربائية ، أما في قسم التقنية الالكترونية فقد أضيف تخصص أجهزة تفتيش بالأشعة و تخصص أجهزة آلات دقيقة ، وفي قسم تقنية الانتاج الغذائي أضيف تخصص إنتاج الدواجن.


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....1&I=512576&G=1

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القوات البرية تقبل طلابا جددا 

أعلنت قيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية (اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلبة القوات البرية ) عن فتح باب القبول بمركز ومدرسة المظليين وقوات الامن الخاصة لحملة شهادة الثانوية العامة ، ودعت اللجنة الراغبين بالالتحاق بالمركز من المواطنين من حملة المؤهل المطلوب الى مراجعة مقر المركز والمدرسة بالمنطقة الشمالية الغربية ( تبوك ) يوم السبت الموافق 5 / 8 / 1428هـ.

http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....1&I=512582&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القوات البرية تعلن أرقام طلاب مقبولين 

أعلنت قيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية ( اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلبة القوات البرية )ارقام الطلبة المقبولين من حملة شهادة الثانوية العامة المتقدمين لمركز ومدرسة سلاح المدفعية وعددهم ( 500 ) طالب ،ودعت القيادة الطلبة المعلنة ارقامهم مراجعة مقر المركز والمدرسة بالمنطقة الجنوبية (محافظة خميس مشيط ) اعتباراً من يوم السبت الموافق 28 / 7 / 1428هـ مصطحبين معهم بطاقة الاحوال ورقم التسجيل المعطى لكل طالب.


http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....1&I=512583&G=2

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

مطالبات بنشر الأسماء في الصحف المحلية
نتائج المقبولات بجامعة الملك فيصل اليوم الكترونيا

الدمام - ليلى باهمام
تعلن اليوم على الموقع الالكتروني لجامعة الملك فيصل اسماء الطالبات المقبولات في الدفعة الثانية للقبول بعد استكمال تسليم أصول شهادات الثانويةالعامة للمقبولات ضمن الدفعة الاولى.
واوضحت عمادة القبول التسجيل في الجامعة ان التسجيل في الدفعة الثانية تم لغير التخصصات الصحية والتخصصات التي تم الاكتفاء فيها كالحاسب الآلي واللغة الانجليزية في كليتي الآداب والعلوم بالدمام والحاسب واللغة الانجليزية ورياض الاطفال في كلية التربية بالجبيل ولمن تجاوزت نسبتهن 95 بالمائة ممن لمن يحالفهن الحظ للقبول خلال فترة التسجيل الاولى: حيث يقمن باختيار تخصصات بديلة في اي كلية بالمنطقة حسب الشواغر.
يذكر ان عدد الطالبات المقبولات للدراسة في كليات البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية للعام 1428/1429هـ 15662 طالبة منهن 6670 منتظمة و4277 منتسبة في كل من الدمام والقطيف والجبيل والنعيرية والخفجي وحفر الباطن والاحساء اضافة الى 1715 طالبة تم قبولهن في اقسام الطالبات بكليات جامعة الملك فيصل في الدمام والاحساء.
واستقبلت كليات البنات في المنطقة الشرقية خلال الايام الثلاثة الماضية 2097 طالبة فقط ممن حصلن على نسبة تتراوح ما بين 93 ـ 55 بالمائة في شهادة الثانوية العامة واعلنت اسماؤهن ضمن المقبولات في كليات البنات خلال الدفعة الاولى وتقدمت الطالبات لتسليم شهاداتهن الاصلية ومطابقة الصور.
حيث تقدمت حتى ظهر امس 852 طالبة الى كلية الآداب للبنات بالدمام و509 طالبات في كلية العلوم بالدمام و237 طالبة لكلية التربية بالجبيل و136 طالبة في كلية التربية بالنعيرية اضافة الى 236 طالبة حتى ظهر الاحد في كليات حفر الباطن منهن 88 طالبة في الاقسام العلمية 148 طالبة في الاقسام الادبية، كما تقدمت 27 طالبة خلال يومي الاحد والاثنين الى كلية الخفجي و50 طالبة لكلية المجتمع بالقطيف وتم ذلك وسط هدوء تام وتوفر للخدمات لم يقطعه سوى تذمر المتفوقات اللاتي لم يحالفهن الحظ للقبول في الكليات الصحية.
وطالب عدد من سكان القرى والهجر في المنطقة الشرقية ادارة الجامعة بنشر اسماء المقبولات في الصحف المحلية نظرا لتعذر الاطلاع على الموقع الالكتروني في مناطقهم واضطرارهم للسفر لمسافات بعيدة للدخول الى الشبكة العنكبوتية او الاتصال بذويهم في المدن لادخال البيانات السرية ومعرفة حقيقة القبول من عدمه.
في حين اكد مصدر مسؤول في كليات البنات ان سبب ضياع فرصة القبول على الطلبة والطالبات الحاصلين على نسب عالية في الثانوية العامة هو تزامن اعلان نتائج اختبارات القبول للكليات الصحية مع اعلان اسماء المقبولات في الكليات الاخرى حيث اعتادت الجامعات على اعلان اسماء المقبولين في التخصصات الصحية في وقت مبكر قبل الاعلان عن التسجيل في التخصصات الاخرى لاتاحة الفرصة لمن لم يحالفهن الحظ في الكليات الصحية من ذوي النسب المرتفعة للالتحاق بالتخصصات التي يرغبن بها في بقية الكليات قبل اغلاق التسجيل فيها.



http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....1&I=512621&G=3

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

أرقام المقبولين في مركز ومدرسة سلاح المدفعية بالمنطقة الجنوبية 

«الجزيرة» - الرياض: 
أعلنت قيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية - اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلبة القوات البرية - أرقام الطلبة المقبولين من حملة شهادة الثانوية العامة المتقدمين لمركز ومدرسة سلاح المدفعية وعددهم (500) طالب وعلى الطلبة المعلن عن أرقامهم مراجعة مقر المركز والمدرسة بالمنطقة الجنوبية (محافظة خميس مشيط) اعتباراً من يوم السبت الموافق (28-7-1428هـ) مصطحبين معهم بطاقة الأحوال ورقم التسجيل المعطى لكل طالب. 

(2985 2988 2991 2993 2995 2996 2999 3002 3004 3006 3007 3008 3009 3011 3014 3017 3020 3024 3025 3029 3032 3033 3037 3038 3039 2848 2849 2853 2855 2860 2861 2862 2863 2867 2872 2876 2877 2882 2885 2887 2889 2895 2899 2904 2908 2922 2923 2924 2925 2926 2714 2716 2718 2719 2721 2730 2731 2732 2734 2735 2743 2745 2748 2749 2752 2754 2757 2761 2762 2764 2765 2769 2772 2773 2775 2623 2624 2625 2627 2630 2631 2632 2633 2636 2638 2639 2640 2641 2642 2643 2645 2646 2648 2651 2652 2656 2659 2660 2662 2663 390 391 393 394 397 399 405 406 407 408 410 411 412 413 415 419 420 423 426 435 438 442 447 450 451 279 280 281 285 288 291 293 294 296 297 298 299 302 303 305 307 308 310 313 317 318 319 320 322 325 179 180 187 188 190 191 192 195 196 197 198 200 202 207 208 210 211 212 214 216 217 221 223 226 229 72 73 77 79 80 81 82 83 85 86 87 88 89 93 95 96 97 98 99 104 106 118 119 120 121 3 5 8 9 10 11 13 15 17 18 20 21 22 23 24 27 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 3108 3112 3114 3115 3116 3117 3122 3123 3124 3125 3127 3132 3138 3139 3141 3142 3143 3145 3146 3147 3150 3151 3152 3154 3155 3042 3050 3057 3061 3063 3064 3065 3067 3069 3070 3071 3072 3073 3075 3078 3081 3082 3083 3086 3087 3088 3100 3103 3106 3107 2929 2930 2933 2935 2940 2941 2945 2946 2951 2952 2953 2954 2958 2963 2965 2966 2969 2972 2973 2975 2978 2981 2982 2983 2984 2791 2792 2794 2797 2798 2799 2805 2809 2818 2819 2824 2827 2828 2829 2831 2832 2833 2836 2837 2838 2839 2841 2844 2846 2847 2668 2669 2670 2671 2672 2675 2676 2677 2678 2679 2680 2683 2685 2688 2689 2692 2693 2698 2700 2701 2703 2704 2706 2708 2713 457 459 490 505 514 515 521 536 541 544 546 547 552 565 569 573 2603 2609 2611 2616 2617 2618 2619 2621 2622 327 329 333 335 336 338 339 346 347 348 353 355 357 358 365 368 370 372 373 374 377 382 387 388 389 230 232 234 235 236 237 238 239 241 242 243 244 247 248 252 253 256 257 260 262 267 270 273 274 276 122 126 129 130 131 134 138 139 140 141 142 143 145 148 150 151 159 160 162 167 169 170 173 174 176 38 39 41 42 43 44 45 46 49 50 51 53 55 56 58 59 60 63 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 3157 3158 3159 3160 3162 3163 3165 3166 3168 3169 3174 3176 3177 3179 3182 3184 3339 3340 3345 3346 3348 3351 3352 3353 3356). 


http://www.al-jazirah.com/356449/ln14d.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

فتح باب القبول بمركز المظليين وقوات الأمن الخاصة 

الرياض: الوطن 
أعلنت قيادة القوات البرية الملكية السعودية "اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلبة القوات البرية" عن فتح باب القبول بمركز ومدرسة المظليين وقوات الأمن الخاصة لحملة شهادة الثانوية العامة.
ودعت اللجنة الراغبين بالالتحاق بالمركز من المواطنين من حملة المؤهل المطلوب إلى مراجعة مقر المركز والمدرسة بالمنطقة الشمالية الغربية "تبوك" يوم السبت الموافق 5/8/1428هـ. 

http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...=2503&id=17068

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

جامعة أم القرى تستقبل اليوم الحاصلين على 78% والحاصلات على 83% 

محمدرابع سليمان - مكة المكرمة 
أنهت جامعة أم القرى أمس إجراءات قبول(1452) طالبا وطالبة في أقسام الجامعة المتاحة وكلية إعدادالمعلمين وكلية التربية للبنات وكلية الاقتصاد المنزلي وكلية إعدادالمعلمات . 

واوضح ناجح باجابر مدير إدارة القبول بعمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة أن العمادة استقبلت أمس الإثنين طلبات(1452) طالباً وطالبة منهم(718) طالباً من الحاصلين على نسبة مكافئة (79%) فأكثر و(734)طالبة من الحاصلات على نسبة(85%) و(86%) من الثانوية العامة. وبين أن الأقسام المتاحة للطلاب حتى بعد ظهر أمس هي (الشريعة والتاريخ والدعوة واللغة العربية والجغرافيا)بالجامعة والدراسات الإسلامية واللغة العربية بكلية إعداد المعلمين . 

وبالنسبة للطالبات فلديهن الفرصة فى قسم الرياضيات بكلية التربية وقسم الملابس والنسيج بكلية الاقتصادالمنزلي وقسم العلوم والرياضيات واللغة العربية والعلوم الاجتماعية بكلية إعداد المعلمات . وافاد باجابر أن الجامعة ستقبل اليوم الثلاثاء الحاصلين على نسبة (78%) فأكثر للطلاب ونسبة (84%) و(83%) فأكثر للطالبات حسب الأماكن الشاغرة . وأهاب باجابر بالجميع الالتزام بالحضور فى الموعد المحدد حسب النسبة المكافئة للطلاب ونسبة الثانوية العامة للطالبات مشيراً الى أن قبول الطلاب بالمدينة الجامعية بالعابدية والطالبات بعمادة الطالبات بالزاهر . 


http://www.almadinapress.com/index.a...icleid=1010871

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول لمنتسبات التربية السبت المقبل 
عبدالله حسنين (مكة المكرمة)
يبدأ يوم السبت 28/7 قبول 1600 طالبة انتساب بكلية التربية بجامعة أم القرى للاقسام الادبية في تخصصات الدراسات الاسلامية واللغة العربية. عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة اوضح بأن القبول سيكون بمقر الطالبات بالزاهر، حيث يبدأ التسجيل يوم السبت القادم بنسبة 80% وينتهي يوم الاربعاء 9/8 بنسبة 60% فأكثر.
يذكر انه تم تكليف الدكتور طارق نحاس مشرفا عاما على هذه الكليات وكليات المعلمين، ومنحه الصلاحيات الادارية والتعليمية لتيسير العمل بها.  
http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0807130783.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

القبول في «صناعية» الجبيل.. السبت القادم


محمد ابراهيم الزهراني (الجبيل)
تبدأ كلية الجبيل الصناعية القبول لخريجي البكالوريوس والدبلوم للفصل الاول للعام الدراسي القادم 1428-1429هـ السبت القادم عبر موقع الكلية على شبكة الانترنت. ويشترط للقبول في برنامج البكالوريوس في تخصصات تقنية الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية والآلات الدقيقة والتحكم أن يكون المتقدم من خريجي كليتي الجبيل وينبع الصناعيتين ولا يقل معدله التراكمي عن «2،5 من 4» وان يكون حاصلا على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة على الا تزيد مدة حصوله عليها على «5» سنوات. وللقبول ببرنامج الدبلوم في تخصصات تقنية هندسة القوى الكهربائية والصيانة الميكانيكية والكيمياء الصناعية والتصنيع والتكييف والتبريد والآلات الدقيقة والتحكم والهندسة الكيميائية والبوليمرات ودعم نظم تقنية المعلومات والتسويق وادارة المكاتب والمحاسبة يشترط الا يزيد عمر المتقدم على «23» عاما ولا تزيد مدة حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية على «5» سنوات على ان يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة «علوم طبيعية وعلوم ادارية واجتماعية فقط» بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
ويستمر القبول بالكلية حتى يوم الاربعاء الثاني من شهر شعبان القادم. 

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...0807130586.htm

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

نتائج القبول في كلية الدراسات التطبيقية و خدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك فيصل
http://www.ckfu.org/vb/showthread.php?p=51389#post51389

إعلان نتائج القبول للدفعة الثانية للطالبات الحاصلات على 90% و أكثر
http://www.ckfu.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5169

إعلان للدفعة الثالثة من الطالبات الحاصلات على 87% و أكثر
http://www.ckfu.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5170

إعلان بخصوص الدفعة الثانية من الطلاب الحاصلين على نسب مرتفعة و لم يُقبلوا في جامعتنا
http://www.ckfu.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5171

----------


## فاطِمه

السلام عليكم :

حبيت انقل لكم بعض اخبار التسجيل 

هذا جريدة اليوم الخميس 10 /8/ 1428

بدء القبول في متوسطة « العلوم الصحية» للبنات بالأحساء

اليوم - الأحساء 

بدأت كلية العلوم الصحية المتوسطة للبنات بمحافظة الأحساء القبول في التعليم الموازي للعام الدراسي 1428 / 1429 ويستمر القبول حتى23 من شهر شعبان الحالي. فيما يتم استقبال المتقدمات للالتحاق مع إجراء المقابلات الشخصية خلال نفس الفترة وفق عدد من الشروط التي حددتها الكلية وتشمل حصول المتقدمة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة في قسم العلوم الطبيعية والتطبيقية بتقدير عام لايقل عن 70 بالمائة ، ان تكون الطالبة لائقة طبيا وتكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1424/ 1425 هـ وما بعده ، الا يتجاوز عمر المتقدمة 30 عاما ولم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من احدى الكليات الصحية ، اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية .
ودعت الكلية المتقدمات الى احضار صورة مصدقة من شهادة الثانوية العامة ، صورة من اثبات الشخصية مع الأصل للمطابقة ، صورة شخصية حديثة مقاس( 4 في 6 ) توضع في سند الاستلام لختمها من قبل الكلية وتسليمها للطالبة ، صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وفي حالة قبول المتقدمة فإنه يتوجب عليها تقديم اصل المؤهل خلال اسبوع من تاريخ اعلان النتائج مع تسديد الرسوم الدراسية . وانه في حالة عدم تقديمها لكافة المستندات الإلحاقية المطلوبة خلال الفترة المحددة سيتم اعتبار قبولها لاغيا ويتم ترشيح متقدمة اخرى بديلة عنها . 
وتقدم جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق ( صور من الأساس ) في ملف علاقي ولايحق للمتقدمة المطالبة بها في حالة عدم قبولها

بالتوفيق :
فــاطِمه ,,,,

----------


## فاطِمه

وهذا من جريدة الوطن
الجمعه 11 / 8 /1428 هـ

بدء الدراسة بـ «13» كلية صحية للبنات

تبدأ الدراسة بكليات العلوم الصحية الجديدة للبنات في الاحساء والقطيف 
وحفر الباطن وينبع والقريات والخرج والمجمعة وشقراء والدوادمي وبيشة 
والنماص ومحايل عسير والدرعية مع بداية العام الدراسي القادم 1428-1429هـ.
ويأتي ذلك تزامنا مع بدء الدراسة في المعاهد الصحية الجديدة بالوجه والقويعية وصبيا 
ووادي الدواسر لدعم مسيرة تنمية القوى الوطنية العاملة وتأهيل الكوادر للقيام بالخدمات الاساسية لتخصصي التمريض والقبالة بالمستشفيات والمراكز الصحية.يذكر ان عدد الكليات والمعاهد الصحية التابعة لوزارة الصحة يبلغ «51» كلية ومعهدا

تحياتي :
فــاطِمه ,,,,

----------


## حلم الغروب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحية طيبة وبعد
تكفون هل فية جامعة اقدر اقدم عليها وادرس الترم الثاني تكفون فزعتكم تكففففففففففففففففففففففففففوووووووووووووووووون هاذي ثاني سنه لي ما ادرس فيها

----------

